# Guten Tag in die Runde hier.......



## Mainpean GmbH (6 November 2003)

Ich werde in Zukunft hier gerne mitposten. Auf die Fragen und diverse Anregungen bin ich schon sehr gespannt.

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin Köpenick

A.Richter (GF Mainpean GmbH)


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*zzz*

jetzt reden die abzocker auch schon mit...


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Ich begrüße Sie. 

Ihre Firma und Sie, sind mir, bis auf einige Schlagzeilen gänzlich unbekannt. Vielleicht hätten Sie die Freundlichkeit, sich mir und den anderen etwas konkreter vorzustellen. 
1) Was macht Ihre Firma ?? 
2) Wodurch werden Ihre Hauptumsätze getätigt ?
3) Wer sind Ihre größten Konkurrenten, Mitbewerber, Marktbegleiter ?
4) Haben Sie auch Kunden im Ausland (etwa Dänemark ?)?
5) Was sagen Sie zu den Handlungen der RegTP ?

Für Ihre Antworten Danke ich Ihnen im voraus. Fair play, aus meiner Ecke


----------



## Dino (6 November 2003)

Na, das ging ja schnell! Kaum 20 Minuten nach dem Erstposting von Mainpean GmbH dröhnt der 1. (loool) gleich los! Das muss nun nicht unbedingt sein. Es reden nicht die Abzocker mit, sondern (hoffe ich zumindest!) es stellt jemand sein "Werk" und seine Ansichten zur Diskussion (auch das hoffe ich zumindest!).
Allerdings kann ich mich darüber nun auch nicht wirklich wundern und ich befürchte, dass dieser Thread sehr schnell emotional abgleiten wird und die Moderatoren mehr als sonst gefragt sein werden.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Devilfrank (6 November 2003)

:lupe:
Das wird schon.


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*2 Nicks für eine Person*

Ich dachte immer der User "Tonnos" sei von der Firma M.

Wer ist jetzt der echte A.R.?


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Vielleicht hat sich auch jemand nen Gag erlaubt. Wenn ja, der ist nicht lustig, wenn nein, dann bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (6 November 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich begrüße Sie.
> 
> Ihre Firma und Sie, sind mir, bis auf einige Schlagzeilen gänzlich unbekannt. Vielleicht hätten Sie die Freundlichkeit, sich mir und den anderen etwas konkreter vorzustellen.
> 1) Was macht Ihre Firma ??
> ...



Aber gerne: 
zu 1.: Unsere Firme bietet (ganz kurz gesagt) Payment-Module für das Billing im I-Net an. Mehr Infos gerne auf Anfrage.
zu 2.: Hauptumsätze der Mainpean GmbH werden durch genau diese Payment-Module erzeugt. Dabei teilen sich die Umsätze auf diverse Zahlmethoden auf.
zu 3.: Es gibt viele Marktbegleiter.  Leider kaum seriöse Mitbewerber.
zu 4.: Meinen Sie Geschäftskunden oder Endkunden?
zu 5.: Etwas ungestüm aber nachvollziehbar. Man greift sich immer zuerst das leicht Greifbare.....

Mein Name ist Andreas Richter. Ich bin der Geschäftsführer der Mainpean GmbH. Wohnort ist Berlin, verheiratet, 1 Kind.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

zu 1) Könnte man diese Module nicht auch als sog. Dialer bezeichnen ? Ich bin mir den unterschiedlichen Assoziationen bewusst, aber warum es nicht beim Namen nennen ?
zu 4) In erster Linie natürlich Geschäftskunden ! 

6) Beschäftigt sich Ihr Unternehmen auch mit der Forderungsbeitreibung ? 
7) Warum wurde als Geschäftsform eine GmbH gewählt ? Liegt das daran, dass eine GmbH als sicherste und mobilste(!) Geschäftsform aus Sicht der Unternehmer anzusehen ist ? Mobil im Sinne von auflösen...


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Mein Name ist Martin Wagi(fake). Geschäftsführender Gesellschafter einer Immobilienfirma. Würde mich als "Dialergeschädigter" bezeichnen, da sich Unternehmen mir gegenüber mit Forderungen rühmen, und dass ohne jeweils eine Leistung oder ein Angebot genutzt zu haben, irgendeinem Vertragsabschluß begünstigt zu haben oder auch nur auf die Gebühren von 10€/min. hingewiesen worden zu sein.

Aber nebenbei, ich habe keine Kinder, bin Single und fahre nen Volvo. Ich habe viel Zeit, für die Forderungsbeitreiber...


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (6 November 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1) Könnte man diese Module nicht auch als sog. Dialer bezeichnen ? Ich bin mir den unterschiedlichen Assoziationen bewusst, aber warum es nicht beim Namen nennen ?
> zu 4) In erster Linie natürlich Geschäftskunden !
> 
> 6) Beschäftigt sich Ihr Unternehmen auch mit der Forderungsbeitreibung ?
> 7) Warum wurde als Geschäftsform eine GmbH gewählt ? Liegt das daran, dass eine GmbH als sicherste und mobilste(!) Geschäftsform aus Sicht der Unternehmer anzusehen ist ? Mobil im Sinne von auflösen...



Hier dann mal die Antworten:
zu 1.: Nein. Mit Modulen meine ich die diversen Bezahlmethoden: Kreditkarte, Lastschrift, PaybyCall, TPay, Paysavecard und auch Dialer.

zu 4.: Wir haben etwa 80000 Partner. Eventl. auch Dänen. Obwohl ich mir da jetzt nicht sicher bin.

zu 6.: Nein. Das machen Inkassobüros.

zu 7.: Nein. Gmbh ist in Deutschland eine durchaus verbreitete Geschäftsform. Auch ohne Auflösungsgelüsten. Welche Geschäftsform würden Sie denn vorschlagen?

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

zu 7) Eine GmbH ist tatsächlich eine weit verbreitete Geschäftsform, kann ich nur bestätigen. Stutzig machen mich jedoch Fremdgeschäftsführer (d.h. nicht als Gesellschafter eingetragen, kein Gründungmitglied [z.B. Familienbetriebe]) oder GmbH & Co. KGs in denen GmbHs aus Vollhafter eingetragen sind... (auch Gangster GmbHs genannt).

8. Was sind denn Ihre Referenzen ? Gibt es Firmen, die man kennt, wo Sie von sich und Ihrem Unternehmen sagen können, dass das eine saubere Sache für alle ist ? Auch für den Endverbraucher...?

9) Wenn ich mit Kreditkarte bezahle, habe ich meist keinen Grund, irgendwo zu widersprechen. Wie erklären Sie sich, die Probleme die im Bezug mit Dialern auftreten (Abrechung über die Telefonrechnung) ? Ist da denn so oft der Endverbraucher der Dumme, bzw. der Querulant


----------



## Soko (6 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in Zukunft hier gerne mitposten. Auf die Fragen und diverse Anregungen bin ich schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Berlin Köpenick
> 
> A.Richter (GF Mainpean GmbH)



Was ist eigentlich dein Grund?
Suchst du Kontakt mit den Opfern?
Ist es Reue?
Oder eventuell der Wunsch etwas gut zu machen?


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nebenbei, ich habe keine Kinder, bin Single und fahre nen Volvo. Ich habe viel Zeit, für die Forderungsbeitreiber...


Um die Denkpausen zu nutzen, möchte ich die Sache richtig darstellen. Ich bin 25, hab ne dralle Blondine als Lebensabschnittsgefährtin und der Volvo hat nen Turbo.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 November 2003)

Lieber Wagi,

so sehr ich sonst Sakrasmus und Frechheit schätze und selbst pflege - ganz das Niveau möchten wir in diesem Forum wohl nicht verlieren. Oder (gerne natürlich) off-topic.

Willkommen jedem, der (auf dem Pfad der Neugierde, Tugendhaftigkeit, Informationserlangung, Delektiererei?) sich in diese Höhle des Löwen wagt, in dem die namentlich vertretene Firma nicht zu den beliebtesten zählt! :respekt:

Obwohl, @mainpean a.k.a. tonnos-berlin, wir kennen uns aus dem Sommer ja wohl schon. Nur nicht so offensichtlich.

Und damals haben die Argumente viel Spaß gemacht - und auch sicherlich ein wenig etwas gebracht (hoffe ich - nehmt mir meine Illusion nicht!!)


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Ich meine nichts böse.
Mit Mainpean hatte ich bislang nichts am Hut. Nur weil jemand Waffen baut, ist er noch lange kein Mörder. 

Warum Herr Richter in unserem Forum ist, kann ich mir denken. 
Im Mainpean-Forum ist nichts los. Gar nichts. Zudem lassen die angegebenen Webseiten auf ein eher einfältiges Publikum schließen.


----------



## Wagi (6 November 2003)

Grade frisch im Mainpean-Forum entdeckt:
Partnerprogramme von Mainpean 
Girlscam, Erotikpalast, Peepbox, Sextoysline, Kontaktmeile, CrazyHandyFun, Boysline, Dominalounge, Partnerprogramm 2001

Wie abwechslungsreich... 8)


----------



## sascha (6 November 2003)

*** Beitrag zurückgezogen. Wird evtl. später nochmal eingestellt. ***


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (6 November 2003)

*Ein Thread von Mainpean GmbH ?????*

Ich halte diesen Thread für eine Köpennickade,

wer berechtigt Herrn Richter sich an der Öffentlichkeit MIT GESCHÄDIGTEN USERN ZU PLAUSCHEN?

Ist Herr Richter der Pressesprecher der Fa. Mainpean GmbH?

Herr Richter sollte sich   mit TF über PN mal über seine wahre Autentität
verständigen, Tf verständigt uns, daß kein Köpennick hier am Werke ist.

Wenn die Fa. Mainpean GmbH tatsächlich auf Meinungsbildung im geschädigten Kreise aus ist, damit ein Fortschritt gegen Dialermißbrauch erreicht wird, wäre es wirklich hilfreich , daß alle Insider , die mit der Dialeridiologie sich auskennen, den Dialereinsatz zu einer seriösen Geschäftsart auf den Internetsektor umfunktionieren.

Ich selbst war in den Jahren 1990 - 1999 selbst am Ausbau der Gasse 0190 - 0195 bei der TK beschäftigt.
Die Absicht des Unternehmens war kein Abzockunwesen aufzubauen, sondern eine breite Medienwelt zu eröffnen, in der leistungsgerechtes Abrechnen von Dienstleistungen erbracht werden kann.

Durch die Privatisierung und Globalsierung des TK-Marktes ist der TK
sehr schnell das Heft aus der Hand genommen worden und von kriminellen Dienstleister das Internet als Gewinnbeschleuniger mißbraucht worden.
Der Mainpeanmitarbeiter wird gerne hier im Forum gelesen,
aber vera.... lasse ich mich nicht, denn wenn man in die Vergangenheit zurückschaut, hinterließ diese Firma mit einigen anderen ähnlichen Mitwirkenden einen Volksschaden, der in die Milliarden geht, nicht nur bei den "Abgezockten", sondern bei dem aufbauenden Betrieb und Staat.
Beide haben Milliarden aufgewendet, um dieses Netz aufzubauen.
Durch Millionen- faches Sperren durch Vertrauensschaden bei den privaten Useren entgeht der TK im riesigen Umfang Einnahmen für den Schuldenabtrag in diesem Netz.

Gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*achja...*

Die gesamte entziehung der Mainpain Dialer war eine reine Presse Aktion. Die Mainpean wird weiterhin ihr Geld von der DTAG erhalten.
Also frage ich mich was das ganze überhaupt für einen Sinn hat wenn die Mainpean das Geld der betrogenen Kunden trotzdem erhält?

Ich finde es seriös das die Mainpean GmbH sich in Deutschland aufhält.
Würde die Firma im Ausland sitzen wäre es wohl weitaus schwieriger.
Also warum hackt ihr deswegen auf den Geschäftsführer ein?


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*woah*

@ Gunnar Arthus

shut up please...

ich frag mich wie man so d*** sein kann zu übersehen das der Herr Richter der GF ist????


----------



## Soko (6 November 2003)

Lassen wir doch Herrn Richter wieder mal zu Wort kommen!
Wo ist er denn?


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (6 November 2003)

*Re: woah*



			
				thomas_g. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gunnar Arthus
> 
> shut up please...
> 
> ich frag mich wie man so d*** sein kann zu übersehen das der Herr Richter der GF ist????



Ist ja gut, das Forum ist erleuchtet vom Glanz der Führungsetage.
 0 
Wir lassen ihn ja gewähren, nur muß er ja auch auf die Vergangenheit hin mit ätzender Kritik fertig werden.
Dein menschenfreundliches Wesen wird ihm schon gut tun,
Ende.
Gunnar


----------



## Devilfrank (6 November 2003)

Auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass die Emotionen hier immer dabei sein werden, es bleibt dabei:
Hier darf jeder posten, der sich an die NUB´s hält. D.h., sachliche Diskussion ist durchaus erwünscht, auch hart in der Sache aber fair gegenüber dem Anderen.

@Gunnar
Ob es hier wirklich Herr Richter ist oder der "Hauptmann von Köpenick", wird sich sehr schnell herausstellen.


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (7 November 2003)

*Einseitigkeit kennt keine Grenzen*

Es ist wirklich unverschämt von den Forenmitgliedern hier. Endlich traut sich ein Payment-Anbieter einmal, den geschädigten offen gegenüebrzustehen, schon schreit ihr.

Wenn die Fa. Mainpean hier nur 'ausspieonieren' will, oder was auch immer, hätten Sie sich garantiert nicht anmelden gemüsst!

Seht es als Vortschritt!!

Beschwert euch lieber gegen die scheiß Autodialer etc... Ihr seid wie die RegTP... Anbieter stressen, nur weil diese gerade die größten und griffbereitesten sind, aber gegen den Ausländer-Müll aus Dänemakr etc, unternehmt ihr nix, da es halt weniger 'Geschädigte' gibt

Gruß


----------



## Dino (7 November 2003)

Was weißt Du darüber, was hier oder von Partnerseiten aus unternommen wird?

Und - wie schon am Anfang des Threads von mir vermutet - es wird schwer sein, diesen Thread emotionsfrei zu halten. Volkes Seele kocht!


----------



## sascha (7 November 2003)

> Beschwert euch lieber gegen die scheiß Autodialer etc... Ihr seid wie die RegTP... Anbieter stressen, nur weil diese gerade die größten und griffbereitesten sind, aber gegen den Ausländer-Müll aus Dänemakr etc, unternehmt ihr nix, da es halt weniger 'Geschädigte' gibt



Das ist ein Trugschluss. Wir unternehmen mehr, als manchmal in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt wird. Oder andersherum: die Erfolge werden dann schon in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt. Wir tatsächlich dahintersteckt, nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Smigel (7 November 2003)

*Re: Einseitigkeit kennt keine Grenzen*



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wirklich unverschämt von den Forenmitgliedern hier. Endlich traut sich ein Payment-Anbieter einmal, den geschädigten offen gegenüebrzustehen, schon schreit ihr.



Das mit dem offen gegenüberstehen wird sich noch Zeigen, ich kann mich noch an einige Anbieter und deren Worte im Dialerschutz-Forum erinnern.
Das einige etwas heftiger reagieren kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man sich anschaut wie mit den Leuten umgegangen wird.



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Fa. Mainpean hier nur 'ausspieonieren' will, oder was auch immer, hätten Sie sich garantiert nicht anmelden gemüsst!



ausspionieren :lol: guter scherz!

Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn sich die Anbieter mal etwas mehr an den Diskussionen hier beteiligen würden, nur leider endet das meistens nach ein paar Postings. Ausserden kann ich mich noch an einige Aussagen von Anbietern im Dialerschutz-Forum erinnern, das war nicht gerade hilfreich.



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Seht es als Vortschritt!!



Erstmal sehen wie es weitergeht, sollte da mal ne vernünftige Diskussion draus werden dann ja, deswegen sollten alle vielleicht mal ihren Blutdruck senken und vernünftig miteinander 'reden'.



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwert euch lieber gegen die scheiß Autodialer etc... Ihr seid wie die RegTP... Anbieter stressen, nur weil diese gerade die größten und griffbereitesten sind, aber gegen den Ausländer-Müll aus Dänemakr etc, unternehmt ihr nix, da es halt weniger 'Geschädigte' gibt



Das liegst du leider etwas daneben, leider bekommt man auf Beschwerden keine Auskünfte was unternommen wird/wurde, und zu ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommt man eh keine Auskünfte.  
Mainpean hat es deswegen erwischt da sie versucht haben wir weit man gehen kann, das die Reaktion der RegTP so heftig  ist hatte man wohl nicht erwartet.



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß



Gruß zurück


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (7 November 2003)

*LOL*

Da wurde vor kurzem erst von einem bekannten ne umfassende Vorgehensbeschreibung etc eines Autodialers an die RegTP geschickt.
Auch ein Anruf wurde getätigt, in dem solch ein Formular angefordert wurde.

Das war vor 6 Wochen und der liebe RapidS**** dialert weiter vor sich hin.

Greez.

[Sorry, wegen der vielen Fehler]


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Sorry für die kurze Funkstille. Ich hatte gestern Abend noch was vor: Die "Indiana Jones Box" war angekommen. 
Zurück zum Thema: Ich möchte hier ganz einfach mitposten. Eventl. auch etwas Aufklärungsarbeit leisten. Versuche meinerseits gab es wirklich schon viel. Leider glitten diese fast immer in wüste Beschimpfungen ab. Und diese Beschimpfungen waren nicht von mir. Aber : Vergessen wir das mal einfach. 
Nochwas: Können wir eventl. für wichtige Fragen immer ein neues Thema aufmachen. Dieses Posting wird sonst extrem unübersichtlich.

Gruß aus Berlin
A.Richter


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2003)

Nun ja, Fragen gibt es genug hier im Forum und sehr häufig ist die MP mit im Boot. 
Dann frisch ans Werk und tapfer durch die Artikel gekämpft...


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Da *falsche Postings* von womöglich *falschen Usern* dem Forum nicht gut tun habe ich soeben die Fa. Mainpean angefaxt. Solange keine autorisierte Rückmeldung bei mir erfolgt ist, zweifle ich die Echtheit des Posters unter "Mainpean GmbH" stark an!


----------



## Torian (7 November 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, Fragen gibt es genug hier im Forum und sehr häufig ist die MP mit im Boot.



<träum>
Besonders bei kurzen Verbindungen zu teuren Pauschalangeboten würde ich mir von Seiten der Payment-Anbieter etwas mehr Kulanz wünschen.
</träum>

Torian


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Da *falsche Postings* von womöglich *falschen Usern* dem Forum nicht gut tun habe ich soeben die Fa. Mainpean angefaxt. Solange keine autorisierte Rückmeldung bei mir erfolgt ist, zweifle ich die Echtheit des Posters unter "Mainpean GmbH" stark an!



Ist es nicht seitens der Board Administratoren möglich, die Echtheit anhand der IP des Posters zu verifzieren / falsifizieren? Wenn es der Mainpean Proxy ist ...

Couneslor


----------



## Feli-X (7 November 2003)

... oder einfach mal bei Mainpean anrufen und fragen. 

Gruß Feli-X


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2003)

Feli-X schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder einfach mal bei Mainpean anrufen und fragen.
> 
> Gruß Feli-X



Wozu sollten wir Geld für einen Telefonanruf (auch wenn es nur wenige Cent sind) ausgeben, 
um den/die Person zu verifizieren. Das ist doch wohl sein Bier die Echtheit zu bestätigen
tf


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht seitens der Board Administratoren möglich, die Echtheit anhand der IP des Posters zu verifzieren / falsifizieren? Wenn es der Mainpean Proxy ist ...
> 
> Couneslor



Nein 
Gruß 
tf


----------



## Feli-X (7 November 2003)

Wie soll "er" das denn machen?? Bei allen Forenmitgliedern anrufen und sagen Hallo ich bin Herr Richter?? Er weiß doch das er es ist.

Die Welt kann aber auch manchmal kompliziert sein. 

Aber ev. sollte der Admin hier oder der Betreiber mal seine Nummer reinsetzen, dann könnte "er" ja anrufen. ... und trägt damit natürlich auch die Kosten des Anrufes.


----------



## Torian (7 November 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In PHPBB kann man im Administrationsmodus bei den Benutzereinstellungen die eMail-Adresse einsehen, wenn da dann z.B. irgendwas#mainpean.de steht ist die Sache klar.

Torian


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2003)

Feli-X schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ev. sollte der Admin hier oder der Betreiber mal seine Nummer reinsetzen, dann könnte "er" ja anrufen. ... und trägt damit natürlich auch die Kosten des Anrufes.



Dieses Forum ist ein Teil der HP www.computerbetrug.de und da gibts auch das Impressum.
Wenn man nur das Forum besucht, um mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Beiträge zu posten, entgeht einem das. 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2003)

Torian schrieb:
			
		

> In PHPBB kann man im Administrationsmodus bei den Benutzereinstellungen die eMail-Adresse einsehen, wenn da dann z.B. irgendwas#mainpean.de steht ist die Sache klar.
> Torian



Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn eine Verifizierung nicht möglich wäre. Wenn allerdings jetzt herauskäme, daß die IPs der zugreifenden Clients nicht vom Webserver geloggt werden, würde ich vor Lachen unter den Tisch fliegen.

Counselor


----------



## caipi66 (7 November 2003)

warum so kompliziert?
ein admin sendet ein kennwort per pn an "tonnos-berlin",  welches "mainpean GmbH" dann hier öffentlich postet! wird das wort bestätigt, hat A.R. sich legitimiert!


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2003)

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar warum irgendjemand von uns aktiv werden sollte um die Person zu verifizieren.
Wenn es diejenige ist, wüßte ich nicht wo das Problem für diejenige Person liegen sollte. 
Der betreffende ist doch auch sonst nicht gerade öffentlichkeitsscheu , wie aus seinem TV-Auftritt 
(einen zumindest habe ich selber gesehen) zu entnehmen ist. Falls das Ganze hier als Ablenkungsmanöver 
von den wahren Problemen gedacht sein sollte, wäre das etwas dürfig.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Gemäß einem Telefonat mit *Herrn Richter*, von soeben, ist er *tatsächlich* der Poster "*Mainpean GmbH*".
Fa. Mainpean will nach Auskunft von AR ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit optimiern und im Zuge dessen auch entsprechende Meldungen in den einschlägigen Foren absetzen. Im Nachbarforum auf dialerschutz.de ist AR als Mainpean (ohne GmbH) angemeldet.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Ich habe eben mit ANNA telefoniert. Ich bins wirklich....
Aus Tonno (tonnos-berlin) wird Mainpean GmbH.
Das sollte jetzt klar sein. Nun wieder zum Thema:
Wer möchte was wissen?

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Cool, da bestätigt ein Forumsmitglied einem anderen die Identität. Ist "Anna" neuerdings Admin/Mod
in diesem Forum? Hab mal die Benutzergruppen nachgeschaut, da steht nix davon drin.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Bin natürlich kein Mod., da aber meine Identität den den wahren Moderatoren und vor allem dem Admin hinreichend bekannt ist, steht der Name "anna" für eine wahrheitsgemäße Aussage!
Helfe gerne, wenn ich kann - und gerade hier kann das nicht jeder!


----------



## caipi66 (7 November 2003)

jetzt könnte man natürlich meinen, "anna" ist im zweiten leben AR!
aber letztlich kann das egal sein, ich denke, der wahre AR hätte was dagegen, wenn jemand hier unter seinem namen unfug verbreitet und würde sich schon melden!!!


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2003)

So, jetzt bremst euch mal wieder ein.
Wir wissen und wussten, dass der User Mainpean GmbH Herr Richter ist, sonst hätten wir längst eingegriffen.


----------



## imported_Gunter (7 November 2003)

*Fragen über Fragen*

Anstatt hier gegenseitiges Füßetreten zu veranstalten sollten wir anfangen mit Abarbeiten der Fragen.
Ich bin ein Geschädigter kurz vor dem neuen MW-Dienstgesetz wie einige Kollegen bei uns im Amt auch und möchte nicht nochmal den Zirkus mitmachen.
Wie gedenkt MP die Endverbraucher zu schützen, wenn ihre Dialer offensichtlich leicht "mißbraucht" werden können.
Meinen "Mehrwert" hätte ich aus Spanien "bezogen" - "Sexzeugs" was ich definitiv verneinen kann. MP-Reaktion auf Einspruch war netter Brief, das die Verbindungen nicht manipulierbar sind. Ergo hätte ich auch zu bezahlen was ich  "bezogen habe"
Meine Frage wenn man sich hier in den Foren umschaut: 
nicht manipulierbar????????????????


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

*Re: Fragen über Fragen*

In welcher Form denn "manipulierbar". Die Software als solche? Oder der Mehrwertdienst dahinter? Es ist im Einzelfall für uns fast immer ersichtlich, ob Traffic über eine Einwahl stattgefunden hat. In Ihrem Fall könnte man das prüfen.
Wir haben viele unterschiedliche Fälle: User die keine Traffic hatten. User die Traffic hatten und sich nicht mehr erinnern können oder wollen. User die Traffic hatten und sich erinnern. Leider können wir die Traffic nicht generell prüfen (sehr hoher Aufwand da Einzelprüfung direkt am Radius). Dies geschieht dann bei Bedarf. 
Vor ungewollten Einwahlen schützen wir inzwischen durch die Eingabe des Textes "OK" (Und nur OK !!!) und durch viele andere Hinweise direkt im Dialerfenster.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Counselor (7 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Fa. Mainpean will nach Auskunft von AR ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit optimiern und im Zuge dessen auch entsprechende Meldungen in den einschlägigen Foren absetzen. Im Nachbarforum auf dialerschutz.de ist AR als Mainpean (ohne GmbH) angemeldet.



Hierzu möchte ich meinen Beitrag durch einen Hinweis auf ein anderes Forum, in dem die Fa Mainpean und ein Herr aus M Dauerbrenner sind (allerdings auch andere Mitanbieter wie Internet Clearing BV), liefern (dort wollen die Betroffenen wohl an die Presse gehen):

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/

Counselor


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

*Wieder nur ne Vernebelung?*

@Mainpean
Achja, der Traffic wird nur bei Bedarf gesichtet?
Nach meiner Erfahrung aber nur bei Bedarf von Mainpean und nicht bei Beschwerden.
Oder, was für ein Traffic soll in 28 sek stattgefunden haben?

Ich bin - mal wieder - der Meinung, das da jemand ein Kleeblatt braucht.
(Vielleicht kann da jemand Nachts ja doch nicht mehr ruhig schlafen)


----------



## Fidul (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bins wirklich....


Der Schreibstil paßt jedenfalls in der Tat zu AR.


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer möchte was wissen?


Wie war das doch gleich damals mit der IBS Clearing AG?  :fg2:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Form denn "manipulierbar". Die Software als solche? Oder der Mehrwertdienst dahinter?



Manipulierbar ist der unbedarfte Kunde, der auf einer Website doppelt und dreifach verladen wird, um sich den Dialer überhaupt auf den PC zu holen. Besonders gut gefällt mir eines der Layouts von P2P-AG. Da steht obendrüber "Gedichte jetzt lesen". Tut das überhaupt Not, dass ein und dasselbe "Projekt", wie ihr es so schön nennt, mit verschiedenen Layouts und verschiedenen Dialern beworben wird?
Also, da frage ich mich schon, von welchem Baum dort geraucht wurde und sogesehen sind die Dialer selbst auch wunderbar manipulierbar. Zum "Projekt" an sich, muss man wohl nichts mehr sagen, denke ich.

Besonders gut gefällt mir auch Handy-Paradies.net. Getestet wurde es hier: http://www.xonio.com/features/feature_10980895.html
Abzocke pur und ich glaube kaum, dass der spitze Content sein Geld wert ist, weil der "Kunde" erst mal gar nix kriegt, wenn er sich über eure Nummer eingewählt hat. Blechen darf er dann für jedes Logo, jeden Klingelton nochmal extra.

Schön finde ich auch die Scheinheiligkeit mit dem "Abbrechen"-Button. Warum werde ich eigentlich da nochmal gefragt, ob ich das Programm wirklich verlassen möchte, aber sobald ich das "K" eingegeben habe, geht´s ohne weitere Abfrage los? Und dann verflüchtigt sich der Dialer in die Taskleiste, damit der Geschädigte auch bloß nicht den Anwählvorgang unterbrechen kann. Ist schon klar: Wenn kein Fenster da ist, brauche ich auch keinen "Abbrechen"-Button. Ob das im Sinne der RegTP-Vorgaben ist? Glaube ich eigentlich weniger.



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist im Einzelfall für uns fast immer ersichtlich, ob Traffic über eine Einwahl stattgefunden hat. In Ihrem Fall könnte man das prüfen.



Das liest sich für mich so, als ob Geschädigte, die mit euch kommunizieren erst einmal billigst mit einem Standardbrief abgebügelt werden...


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

Haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es auch. Mainpean schreibt zwar, das sie das im Einzelfall prüfen können, aber damit sind wohl eher die eigenen Interessen, und nicht die Beschwerden gemeint.

@Mainpean in Ergänzung zu Haudrauf
Und wie sieht es mit dem Kaaza-Sch... aus? Das richtet sich ja eindeutig an Jugendliche/Kinder, wird großspurig mit 'Download der neuesten Version' beworben (nach dem Hinweis, das man nur Müll bekommt muß man suchen), und wo steht - gerade auch für Jugendliche in verständlicher Weise - das nach Blocktarifen abgerechnet wird (Bsp: "Bei der Einwahl wird sofort der Betrag für eine Stunde in Höhe von €xx.xx berechnet")
Achja, jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder die Äußerung, was können wir dafür, wenn es einige wenige schwarze Schafe gibt. Ganz einfach, macht es so wie jeder seriöse Geschäftsmann: bei dem geringsten Zweifel wird die Zusammenarbeit beendet!

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu mal das: Nicht jeder, der sich bei uns meldet (wegen einer 0190-Nummer auf seiner Rechnung) ist automatisch ein "Geschädigter". Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass eine 0190-Nummer ein Dialer sein kann. Die meisten Leute sagen erstmal: "Wir haben keine Sexnummer mit dem Telefon angerufen". Das haben die meisten auch Recht. Nach dem Standartbrief mit den Daten des Inhalteanbieters erinnern sich viele Leute dann eben doch, dass sie Kontent genutzt haben.
Bei eventl. Streitfällen wird dann die Traffic als Beweis der Nutzung hinzugezogen. Ob das als Beweis zählt, sehen die Richter sehr unterschiedlich.
Zum "Abbrechen"-Button: Es gibt den Button im Dialerfenster UND es gibt den Button im Contentbereich (immer Top). Der Kunde hat also IMMER die Möglichkeit die Verbindung zu trennen. 
Zum "unbedarften Kunden": Es kann sein, das es Kunden gibt, die dem Internet gegenüber unbedarft sind. Wer aber (inzwischen) O und K drückt, nach der Frage ob er zu einem Tarif von 1,86Euro pro Minute verbunden werden will, ist für mich nicht unbedarft. Es stimmt, das in der Vergangenheit viele User durch Autodialer, Fernsteuerdialer und sonst noch was, verunsichert UND abgezockt wurden. Solche Tools hatten wir nie. Es mag sein, das man sich über den Wert von Kontent streiten kann. Aber wir können den Kontent nicht bewerten. Es ist und bleibt Sache des Endkunden, dass zu entscheiden. Und das kann er jetzt besser als vorher.

Gruß aus Berlin 
A.Richter


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

> Bei eventl. Streitfällen wird dann die Traffic als Beweis der Nutzung hinzugezogen. Ob das als Beweis zählt, sehen die Richter sehr unterschiedlich.



Achja? Auf diesen Beweis warte ich noch heute, trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung.

Wäre nicht mal mehr Ehrlichkeit und Sachlichkeit angebracht? Sonst sollte man diesen Treat in "Fun mit Mainpean" umbenennen.

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Sinngemäßes Zitat:

"Wenn Du *O*hne *K*osten telefonieren möchtest, dann gib den Geheimcode ein..."

Ja, es gibt sicher vielerlei kreative Möglichkeiten auch das noch zu verschleiern.



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass eine 0190-Nummer ein Dialer sein kann. Die meisten Leute sagen erstmal: "Wir haben keine Sexnummer mit dem Telefon angerufen". Das haben die meisten auch Recht. Nach dem Standartbrief mit den Daten des Inhalteanbieters erinnern sich viele Leute dann eben doch, dass sie Kontent genutzt haben.


Und das macht Dich nicht ein kleines bisschen stutzig? Ist es nicht sinnvoller, die Benutzer *vor* der Einwahl ausreichend darüber aufzuklären? Da nimmt man den Kollateralschaden und die paar ungerechtfertigten € mehr auf dem Konto wohl gerne in Kauf.



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde hat also IMMER die Möglichkeit die Verbindung zu trennen.


Der Kunde hat während der Anwahl NICHT die Möglichkeit, die Verbindung abzubrechen. Da nützt auch die Großschreibung nichts, weil überhaupt kein Dialerfenster da ist...



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aber (inzwischen) O und K drückt, nach der Frage ob er zu einem Tarif von 1,86Euro pro Minute verbunden werden will, ist für mich nicht unbedarft.


Dann solltest Du dafür sorgen, dass die Layouts auch vernünftig ausgestaltet sind. Ich lese da nirgends, dass der Kunde gefragt wird, ob er zu einem Tarif zu 1,86€ pro Minute verbunden werden will. Wenn man das vernünftig in einen Satz packen will, dann schafft man das auch. Dazu muss da nicht "Verbinden mit P2P?" oder ähnlich geartetes stehen. Dazu ist es natürlich besonders nett, wenn obendrüber "Gedichte jetzt lesen" steht. Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Sicherlich herzlich wenig.



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Es mag sein, das man sich über den Wert von Kontent streiten kann. Aber wir können den Kontent nicht bewerten. Es ist und bleibt Sache des Endkunden, dass zu entscheiden. Und das kann er jetzt besser als vorher.



Inzwischen solltest Du Dich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, genau das tun zu müssen. Spitzen Kontent zu verkaufen wird da nichts nützen...


----------



## dvill (7 November 2003)

> Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass eine 0190-Nummer ein Dialer sein kann.


Genau, und noch mehr wissen nicht, dass ein kostenloses Zugangstool eine üble Lüge ist und sie bringen eine Zahlenkolonne auf dem Fensterrand nicht in Verbindung mit einer kostenpflichtigen Telefonverbindung.

Insofern sind aus meiner Sicht die kryptischen Angaben auf vielen Dialern keine Preisangabe. Sie erfüllen explizit nicht die Vorgaben des Gesetzes. Wir lesen:


> *TKG, § 43b* Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. *Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist.* Bei Telefaxdiensten ist zusätzlich die Zahl der zu übermittelnden Seiten anzugeben. Bei Datendiensten ist zusätzlich der Umfang der zu übermittelnden Daten anzugeben.


Dialer, die den explizit geforderten Zusatz auf den deutschen Festnetzpreis nicht anzeigen, stehen dringend zur Entrümpelung aus der RegTP-DB an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass eine 0190-Nummer ein Dialer sein kann.
> 
> 
> Genau, und noch mehr wissen nicht, dass ein kostenloses Zugangstool eine üble Lüge ist und sie bringen eine Zahlenkolonne auf dem Fensterrand nicht in Verbindung mit einer kostenpflichtigen Telefonverbindung.
> ...



Die "kryptischen Angaben" haben wir (auf Ihren Hinweis hin) bei dem neusten Dialerupdate berücksichtigt. Ab neuer Version wird stehen: 01908765432 für 1,86 Euro/Min
Meinen Sie das wird reichen Herr Vill?

Gruß A.Richter

PS: Preisangabe wie Verbraucherzentrale Berlin?
http://www.berlin.de/sengsv/verbraucherschutz/vzentrale.html
siehe unten?
"Telefonische Beratungen: 1,86 Eur/min."

oder auch:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/scripte/berat-oeffnung.htm#tel_beratungen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Wenn andere mit schlechtem Beispiel vorangehen, heißt das für Dich, sofort alles nachzuahmen? Feine Lebenseinstellung. Guckst Du hier und guckst Du da wird Dir momentan aber auch nicht viel weiterhelfen, weil Mainpean derzeit besondere Aufmerksamkeit genießt...

Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin ist allerdings ersichtlich, wofür das Geld ausgegeben wird. Da steht nicht "Verbinden mit Pressmist in Dosen?" - worauf die Geleimten sich dann wundern dürfen, was sich alles nicht dahinter verbirgt. So wie bei XPAntispy.de zum Beispiel.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn andere mit schlechtem Beispiel vorangehen, heißt das für Dich, sofort alles nachzuahmen? Feine Lebenseinstellung. Guckst Du hier und guckst Du da wird Dir momentan aber auch nicht viel weiterhelfen, weil Mainpean derzeit besondere Aufmerksamkeit genießt...
> 
> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin ist allerdings ersichtlich, wofür das Geld ausgegeben wird. Da steht nicht "Verbinden mit Pressmist in Dosen?" - worauf die Geleimten sich dann wundern dürfen, was sich alles nicht dahinter verbirgt. So wie bei XPAntispy.de zum Beispiel.



Das stimmt. Nur: Wieso wird hier nicht eingegriffen. Gibt das etwa keine gute Presse? Die Preisangabe ist ja lt. TKG illegal.
Aber ist ja auch egal. War nur ein ganz kleines Beispiel. Ich möchte mich damit nicht rausreden. Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird. Vor unserer und vor allen anderen. Das ist versprochen.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird.


Kleine freudsche Fehlleistung am Rande? Kehren wäre auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird. Vor unserer und vor allen anderen. Das ist versprochen.
> 
> Gruß A.Richter



Amen...
Ach du liebes Lieschen: Vorkämpfer für Recht und Ordnung, da freuen wir uns aber drauf  

Vom Saulus zum Paulus  0 

Oder nur sauer , weil die RegTP Dialerüberschwemmungsorgie nicht so reibungslos über
 die Bühne gegangen ist, wie man sich das vorgestellt hatte 

cp


----------



## Raimund (7 November 2003)

*Abzocker Verbraucherzentrale?*

@AR GF Mainpean, Berlin,
dto. AR GF Worldlines, Heppenheim

http://www.worldlines.de/ 

alias Tonnos-Berlin,

bevor hier Nebenkriegsschauplätze eröffnet werden:

http://www.mpmueller.de/lyrik/splitter.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur kehren ---> bürsten....


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

*Alles Hohlsinn*

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das da jemand nur nach einem Feigenblatt sucht.
Und, die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulus bleibt für mich weiter nur ein Teil der Mythologie!

Aber, Herr R., wenn Sie wirklich Ihr Image und Ihre Erscheinungsform hin zu einem noch seriöseren Anbieter verändern wollen, hier mal ein paar Tips:

- Die Dailer nach den Bedürfnisssen von DAU's ausrichten.
  Ohne Zweifel werden Sie dadurch gewisse finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen müssen,
  aber ich glaube, diese werden nur vorrübergehend sein. Und, die Geschäftspartner, 
  die nur abzocken wollen, sind Sie dannn überwiegend von alleine los.
  Seriöse Geschäftspartner werden dann aber bei Ihnen Schlange stehen.
- Geschäftspartner, die sich nicht mal an die Regeln ihrer Vereinigung halten (irreführende Werbung,
  Seiten ohne Leistungen,....) werden von Ihnen ausgeschlossen.
- Bei Beschwerden senden Sie von sich aus einen detailierten Bericht über die erbrachten Leistungen.
  Dieser sollte von Ihnen vorher auf plausibilität geprüft werden. Bei Verbindungen
  ohne Datentransfer sollten Sie von sich aus die Forderung stornieren.
- Die "Bauart" ihrer Dailer sollten Sie ändern. Die RegTP wird Ihnen sowieso bald bescheinigen, 
  das das zusammenbasteln und registrieren der Dailer beim download/Aufruf
  der Seite nicht regelkonform ist.

Ich nehme mal an, die Anderen hier im Forum hätten noch mehr gute Vorschläge. FALLS dies von Mainpean umgesetzt werden sollte, kann man eventuell auch wieder an Mythen glauben.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2003)

*Re: Abzocker Verbraucherzentrale?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> bevor hier Nebenkriegsschauplätze eröffnet werden:
> 
> http://www.mpmueller.de/lyrik/splitter.html



Herrlich die Bibel ist doch immer eine  Fundgrube menschlicher Weisheiten:


> Matthäus 7,3-5
> Was aber siehst du den Splitter, der in deines Bruders Auge ist, den Balken aber in deinem
> Auge nimmst du nicht wahr?
> Oder wie wirst du zu deinem Bruder sagen: Erlaube, ich will den Splitter aus deinem Auge ziehen;
> ...



Ich bevorzuge aber eher eine leicht modifizierte Textstelle im NT :
"So die einer auf die rechte Wange schlägt , so reiße ihm das linke Auge heraus und wirf es von dir" .....
cp


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch falsch. Wir waren nie der Saulus."Dialerüberschwemmungsorgie" find ich nett, aber leider schon wieder falsch....
siehe dazu:
http://www.mainpean.de/v2/download/pdf/RegTp.pdf
Wir hatten nun wirklich sehr sehr frühzeitig auf das Problem hingewiesen.

Und "Vorkämpfer für Recht und Ordnung" haben wir ja hier im Forum genug. 

Gruß aus Berlin 
A.Richter

PS: Jetzt bei Teil 2 von Indiana Jones........Bis Montag.


----------



## sascha (7 November 2003)

> Das stimmt. Nur: Wieso wird hier nicht eingegriffen. Gibt das etwa keine gute Presse? Die Preisangabe ist ja lt. TKG illegal.



Ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, auch mal einer Verbraucherzentrale o.ä. auf die Füße zu treten, wenn sie sich nicht gesetzeskonform verhält. Und ich denke, das hat keiner von uns.


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Bis Montag.



Hoffentlich länger, damit uns weitere Heucheleien möglichst lange erspart bleiben.
Jupp


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht mal im Ansatz....Ich möchte Dich doch nicht um Deinen wohlverdienten Abend-Motz bringen.
Auch Du sollst Deinen Spaß haben. Bitte schön: Ich bin zutiefst beleidigt... :bigcry: 

Freundlichen Gruß aus Berlin Köpenick.
A.Richter


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

@Mainpean

Sorry, aber nichts außer heiße Luft.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Der Hauptmann von Köpenick war wenigsten tragikkomisch , daß kann man hier nicht sagen,
es ist einfach öde und langweilig, immer dieselben dummen Ausreden und Sprüche zu hören und zu lesen. 
Hat die TV-Show Spass gemacht? zu wissen daß man ungezählte Zuschauer, die 
mit Wut im Bauch vor dem Fernseher saßen, mit dummem Geschwätz verarscht?


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> @Mainpean
> 
> Sorry, aber nichts außer heiße Luft.



Dann mal eine direkte Frage:
Was erwartet Ihr hier von mir? Oder gefällt es einigen nicht, dass ich hier poste ----> Kann man das Bild des zopftragenden HinterhofAbzockers nicht mehr aufrechterhalten wenn ich hier plötzlich ganz normal poste?Passt die ganze versuchte Aufklärungsarbeit nicht in das Weltbild mancher Leute hier? Will man eventl. garnicht beide Seiten beleuchten? Möchte man lieber auf seinem festgezurrtem AntiAntiPaket sitzen bleiben?

Was denkt Ihr, warum ich das hier mache? Selbstzerfleischung?
NEIN. Ich werde aktiv hier mitlesen und mitposten. Wem es nicht passt ---- sorry----mir egal. 
Okay. Emotionen runter.........
Ich möchte gerne was ändern. Mit oder ohne Eure Hilfe.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Genervte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gegenteil, ich fände es gut, wenn Sie Ihre Ankündigungen Ihrer ersten Postings wahr machen würden. Sprich, für etwas Aufklärung sorgen.

Aber, sorry, bis auf die üblichen Allgemeinplätzen habe ich noch nichts konkretes gelesen. Und dabei denke ich immer an das seriöse Unternehmen - ja wo ist es denn ...... ?


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Montag werden wir etwas konkretes öffentlich machen.....bis dahin noch etwas Gedul(t)d.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne was ändern. Mit oder ohne Eure Hilfe.



Nanu, vorher hieß es doch mit dem bezaubernden Lächeln groß im TV: "alles in Butter", 
woher der Sinneswandel? Und warum ausgerechnet auf einmal die Bitte um Hilfe der bösen Feinde, 
seltsam , seltsam...., war vorher vielleicht doch was falsch, aber nein , das ist doch immer bestritten worden,
jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt....

cp

PS: 





			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis dahin noch etwas Gedult.



auch eine Freudsche Fehlleistung?  wohl doch etwas sehr auf Adult fixiert


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

Hmm, na gut, mal abwarten.
Allerdings, nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen.... aber es soll ja auch Wunder geben.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (7 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Das kann sein. Ich bin halt nicht geduldig..........


----------



## Wagi (7 November 2003)

Für jedes Wort was ich in diesem Forum gepostet habe, werde ich dem Forumsbetreiber 1,50 € in Rechnung setzen müssen. Multimediale Beratung vom Fach hat seinen Preis. 
Das wusstet Ihr nicht ??? Guckt mal, was über meinem Schreibtisch hängt ! Die AGBs welche für den Umgang mit mir ausschlaggebend sind...


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2003)

IRONIE AN:
@Wagi
Warte bis unsere Rechnung ins Haus kommt.
Wie? Du wusstest nicht das der Forenzugang per Dialer funktioniert?
Das musst Du doch gelesen haben und draufgeklickt haben, sonst würdest Du ja hier nicht reinkommen.

Mift jetzt ist mir meine Montecristo Nr.1 runtergefallen...
IRONIE AUS


----------



## DocSnyder (7 November 2003)

Ein kleines Frägelchen hätte ich noch:

Im Stardialer wird ja weder der Inhalteanbieter noch sein Werbepartner (der den Dialer beworben hat) namentlich genannt, von ladungsfähiger Anschrift etc. ganz zu schweigen. Gleichzeitig steht in den AGB, dass der Vertrag zwischen Endkunde und der Mainpean GmbH geschlossen wird.

Nun könnte es ja doch leider mal vorkommen, dass einer dieser Webmaster oder Werbepartner Mist baut, z. B. Spam verschickt, den Dialer per Skript fernsteuert oder den Endkunden per entsprechendem Layout oder Site arglistig täuscht. Das Risiko ist bekanntlich nicht sehr groß, da Webmaster und Werbepartner gegenüber dem Endkunden anonym bleiben und im schlimmsten Fall einen Dialer weniger zu bewerben haben.

Frage: wenn im Dialer steht, dass der Vertrag mit Mainpean geschlossen wird, wie will Mainpean die Verantwortung auf die dem Endkunden verborgenen Partner abwälzen?

/.
DocSnyder, Popcorn herumreichend.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Einen Inhalteanbieter habe ich auf dem Karteikartenreiter "Info" im Dialer gefunden. Zu dem, was Mainpean zu verkaufen glaubt, steht in den AGB steht das hier:


```
Vertragsinhalt ist die Lieferung einer Einwahlsoftware, welche eine Servicerufnummer konnektiert und Sie in die Lage versetzt, Mehrwertdienstleistungen abzurufen.
```

Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Veruschka (7 November 2003)

*Offene Fragen*

Auch noch ein paar Fragen.

Und wenn ich einen Vertrag mit Mainpean  abschließe, warum betreibt dann eine Telefongesellschaft das Inkasso? :-? 

Hast Du etwa für das Inkasso eine Telefongesellschaft beauftragt? :-? 

Was beinhalten die Verträge mit den Telkos? Kann Meanpean eine Forderung, die über die Telekom eingezogen wird, stornieren?  :-?  

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> .. Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird. Vor unserer und vor allen anderen. Das ist versprochen.



Das finde ich toll.
Habe hier aus "erster Hand" erfahren, dass die Mainpean-Dialer nicht manipulierbar sind (außer "Design"). Das habe ich bisher anders vermutet. Aber das heißt ja dann, dass alle Eigenschaften, z.B. dass aktivierbare Infos wie AGBs nicht als Buttons gekennzeichnet sind oder dass 'Abbrechen' auch mal zur Installation führt ausschließlich Mainpean anzulasten sind. 
Zum Thema 'Kehren' : Wie kann man seriöserweise Anbietern wie dem Herrn aus Büttelborn (p2p) seinen Dialer anbieten ? Interessierte mögen mal auf *xxxxxxxx* oder *yyyyyyyy* gehen. Aber Vorsicht: Alles (!!) ist mit Dialern unterlegt.

Gruß
Ein Gast

*[Virenscanner: "Links" entfernt]*


----------



## Dino (7 November 2003)

*xxxxxxxx* und *yyyyyyyy* ??? Grundsätzlich bin ich ja interessiert, aber mit Mainpean hat das sicher nichts zu tun!

Gruß
Dino

*[Virenscanner: "Links" entfernt]*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> *xxxxxxxx* und *yyyyyyyy* ??? Grundsätzlich bin ich ja interessiert, aber mit Mainpean hat das sicher nichts zu tun!
> 
> Gruß
> Dino



Natürlich nicht. Mainpean vertickt ja nur die Software, die den "Zugang" ermöglicht...  :roll:



			
				xxxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Sie kennen sicherlich das Problem: Wie nenne ich mein Kind ?
> 
> Schauen Sie doch mal in unserer Top 100 Liste nach. Dort finden Sie sicherlich einen geeigneten Namen. Oder Ihnen gefällt ein Anfangsbuchstabe z.B. D. Dann können Sie sich bequem über unsere Suchfunktion alle Vornamen mit D anzeigen lassen.


Was eine unglaubliche Grütze...
Warum muss ich nur an den Typ aus der Sesamstraße denken, der Ernie immer für einen Groschen ´nen Buchstaben verkaufen wollte? Pssst... Hey....

*[Virenscanner: "Links" entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (8 November 2003)

Ich höre hier, dass um konkrete Fragen gebeten wird, auf die es von Mainpean konkrete Antworten gebe? Prima. Hier meine Fragen:

1. Die Reg TP hat der Mainpean GmbH nachträglich die Registrierung für rund 400.000 Dialer entzogen. Begründung: Diese seien nicht rechtskonform. Nun hat Mainpean offiziell mitgeteilt, man gehe gegen diese Anordnung rechtlich vor. Ist das richtig? Wenn ja, in welcher Form? Was ist das Ziel von Mainpean? Wie ist der aktuelle Stand der Dinge?

2. Eine Aussage der Reg TP ist, dass bei nicht registrierten Dialern kein Zahlungsanspruch des Betreibers/Anbieters bestehe. Wie sieht Mainpean das, insbesondere bezogen auf die Zeit von 14.09.03 (Tag der Registrierung) bis zum Entzug der Registrierung für die MP-Dialer? Was bedeutet das für User, die sich - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - in dieser Zeit eingewählt haben?

3. Mainpean wirbt damit, dass man sämtliche Bemühungen um mehr Transparenz in der Branche unterstütze. Wie steht Mainpean zu Webmastern, die Mainpean-Dialer mit Formulierungen wie "kostenloses Zugangstool" bewerben?

4. Unternimmt Mainpean Anstrengungen, unseriösen Mitbewerbern das Handwerk zu legen ? Stichwort: Beate Uhse. In deren Auftrag geht z.B. ein RA seit langem massiv - und erfolgreich - gegen unseriöse Mitbewerber vor. Was macht Mainpean? Gibt es Zahlen? 

Nach Beantwortung folgt der nächste Schwung an Fragen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

Mainpean hat nun einfach mehr Zeit. Das Dialerbusiness dümpelt so vor sich hin, die Livecam im Hause sorgt für den Lebensunterhalt, da kann tonnos sich schon mal ins "rechte" Licht rücken. Wäre auch fast egal!

Bleibt nur ne kleene Frage: Wieso hat "tonnos" nicht gereicht? Jedem regelmäßigen Forumbesucher war doch schon klar, daß sich hier die Python aus Berlin unter dem Namen tonnos wälzt...
The devil knows...   8)


----------



## Dino (8 November 2003)

@haudraufundschluss & Ein Gast

Auf beiden Seiten finden sich zwar Dialer, aber die sind nicht von Mainpean!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

neeneee,

alles falsch! Richter müllt das Forum mit scheinbar jungfräulichem Eingehen auf Emotionen und berechtigte Anfragen an Meanpain derart zu, dass kaum ein anderer Thread mehr durchkommt...das RegTp-Prinzip, oder was ???


----------



## Dino (8 November 2003)

Was soll das denn jetzt wieder? Bei solchen Posts frage ich mich, wer hier etwas zumüllt!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

Also, Herr Richter von Mainpean!

Erstmal an Sie und Ihre Gechäftsfreunde wie IN-telegence, World-(Good)-lines,acoreus Collection Services und unseren "lieben Herrn *MD*".

Ich finde es unverschämt, dass durch Sie arglose User betrogen, getäuscht und abgezockt werden!
Die Rechnung dafür werden Sie von meiner Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen und bezahlen müssen. Mein Staatsanwalt und ich,sind schon ganz heiß darauf, Sie unschädlich zu machen.

Ich habe es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, Ihnen und Ihren Geschäftsfreunden das Handwerk zulegen.

Wenn Sie und Ihre Freunde nur halbwegs Anstand hätten, würden Sie sofort auf Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen verzichten. 
Statt dessen bekommt man von Ihnen nur nichts sagende Antwortschreiben bis hin zum Inkasso.
Aber mit mir haben Sie und Ihre Geschäftspartner sich den falschen "Kunden" ausgesucht.
MfG Jacky

*[Virenscanner: Namen "modifiziert"]*


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur ne kleene Frage: Wieso hat "tonnos" nicht gereicht? Jedem regelmäßigen Forumbesucher war doch schon klar, daß sich hier die Python aus Berlin unter dem Namen tonnos wälzt...
> The devil knows...   8)



Das  Mitglied Tonnos-Berlin hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer peinlich vermieden 
seine Identität in irgendeinem Posting anzugeben. (Das Forum hat eine sehr leistungsfähige Suchfunktion)

Es gibt einige Postings, in denen darauf angesprochen wurde, z.B:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19859&highlight=andreas#19859

In diesem Thread wird von diesem Mitglied zwar kommentiert und heftig für MP Partei ergriffen, aber die Identität 
mit dem GF der Fa. Mainpean nicht bestätigt. 
Daher stellt sich jetzt die Frage, wenn Tonnos-Berlin der GF ist, warum das Versteckspiel und
 warum jetzt diese Publicity-Kampagne in beiden Foren. Da kann sich jeder Forenleser sicherlich 
seinen Reim drauf machen 
cp


----------



## Wagi (8 November 2003)

Vielleicht gab es von der RegTP die Auflage, sich mehr mit den Geschädigten auseinanderzusetzen. In diesem Fall rufe ich öffentlich zu einem Boykott auf.
Ich hoffe, dass genau dieses Forum nicht noch eventuell wegelagernden Unternehmen Hilfestellung bietet.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (8 November 2003)

@ all
Ich werde ernstgemeinte Fragen gerne beantworten. Allerdings erst am Montag. Alle anderen Fragen (Stichwörter: zumüllen,abzocken,Handwerk legen, Grütze usw usw) werde ich gerne übersehen.

@doc: Also noch größer können wir den Inhalteanbieter im Dialer nicht angeben....sonst wäre es FullScreen.  

Ansonsten bin ich über das Feedback nicht sonderlich überrascht. Der Großteil der hier mitlesenden und mitschreibenden User sind sachlich. Den Rest übersieht man einfach. Die hier lesenden Behörden und Redakteure können sich so eine Meinung bilden. Emotionen hin oder her.

Nette Grüße aus Berlin Köpenick
A.Richter


----------



## Wagi (8 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Die hier lesenden Behörden und Redakteure können sich so eine Meinung bilden. Emotionen hin oder her.



Versteht Ihr jetzt was ich meine ??? Wenn Vorwürfe der Mainpean GmbH im rl gemacht werden, kann sich der Herr Richter noch auf dieses Forum berufen !!!!!! 

Also, ich schlußfolgere, boykottiert diesen Threat. Boykottiert sämtliche von Mainpean GmbH gestartete Threats, unterlasst wüste Beschimpfungen, versucht objektiv wirkende Stellungnahmen zu posten !

In unserer heute mediengelenkten Welt kommt es nicht auf Fakten an, sondern vielmehr auf aufgeplusterte Randinformationen, wodurch die subjektive Wahrnehmung gelenkt wird.

Also Herr Richter, Ihre Bemühungen uns auszuhorchen mögen gelingen, aber unterlassen Sie die Versuche unsere rechtsmäßige Einschätzung Ihres Tuns zu beeinflussen. Ich denke, wir alle haben uns unsere Meinung bereits gebildet.


----------



## Wagi (8 November 2003)

Sollten diverse Redakteure einschlägiger Zeitschriften Herrn Richter interviewen, wird er sagen, er hätte noch versucht, eine Art Beschwerdestelle in entsprechenden Foren zu schaffen und immer ein offenes Ohr für die Internetuser gehabt.

Ha, Herr Richter, Ihr trojanisches Pferd humpelt und gehört eingschläfert.

Womit die Frage nach dem Grund des Erscheinens von Herrn Richter in diesem Forum geklärt wäre. 

Liebe Forummitglieder unterstützt diese Meinungsmache nicht noch !


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2003)

Wagi schrieb:
			
		

> Womit die Frage nach dem Grund des Erscheinens von Herrn Richter in diesem Forum geklärt wäre.
> Liebe Forummitglieder unterstützt diese Meinungsmache nicht noch !



Jepp! Mein zweiter und letzter Beitrag zur ärmlichen PR-Show der MP. 

Counselor


----------



## sascha (8 November 2003)

Ich denke trotz allem, wir sollten hier um Fairness bemüht sein. Ob das Ganze eine reine PR-Show für "mitlesende Redakteure (sic!) und die Reg TP" ist, wird sich ja zeigen. In diesem Fall hätte MP zweifellos die letzte Chance auf einen konstruktiven Dialog vertan - zumal dieser hier wirklich in der Öffentlichkeit geschieht. Die Mitleser "aller Seiten" sollten aufgeklärt genug sein um zu bemerken, wenn der angekündigte Dialog in leeren Worthülsen und Marketingsprüchen endet. Auch daraus werden dann die entsprechenden Schlüsse zu ziehen sein. Ich warte jetzt erst einmal auf die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.


----------



## dvill (8 November 2003)

Versuche dieser tollen Firma, eine eher unschöne Realität in der Öffentlichkeit hübsch darstellen zu wollen, sind schon als traditionell zu bezeichnen.

Bisher erwies sich diese Firma als lernresistent. Der Dialog wurde regelmäßig beendet, als sich herausstellte, dass Schönreden nicht hilft und Zugeständnisse in der Sache gebraucht werden.

Als diese Firma am Ertrag von eMüll-Mailwerbung für Dialer kräftig mitverdienen musste und angeblich keinen Einfluss auf die Verursacher haben wollte, gab es dieses Angebot:

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=augenwischerei+mainpean&btnG=Google+Suche

Für die Mehrheit der dort mitpostenden "Querulanten" hat sich dann schnell fehlende Ernsthaftigkeit herausgestellt, aber einige wenige profilieren sich seit dem als Jubelposter für diesen Laden.

Das lange unlösbare Problem, die eMüll-Versender identifizieren zu können, löste sich durch günstige Fügung exakt zu dem Zeitpunkt, als mit dem neuen § 13a der TKV eMüll die Sperrung von 0190-Nummern begründen konnte.

Seit dem ist der Sternwähler weitgehend SPAM-frei. Eine weitere günstige Fügung ließ diese "Lücke" durch eine Wettbewerbsprodukt von IBS auffüllen. MP wollte erst keinerlei Informationen über diesen Wettbewerber haben. Als man es bereits beweisen konnte, stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Dialer technisch eine Kopie war und die vollständige Einwahltechnik bei MP mitnutzte.

Allerdings residierte der Anbieter beschwerdefest hinter einem schweizer Postfach und der Dialerdownload erfolgte ebenso beschwerdefest aus Polen.

Eine kleine Übersicht für den Fleiß der eMüll-Versender findet sich unter

http://docsnyder.de/spam/stardialer.html

Der Markt ändert sich heute entscheidend durch den Wechsel von der Freiwilligen Selbstregistrierung zur RegTP. Mein Gesprächspartner dort ließ keinen Zweifel daran, dass die öffentlich erklärten Ziele der RegTP in diesem Markt vollständig umgesetzt werden sollen und die neuen Instrumentarien konsequent eingesetzt werden. Da ist noch viel Gutes unterwegs.

Insofern sollte man das Kommende gelassen abwarten. Jeder darf hier Meinungen äußern oder sich als lernfähig erweisen. Das Forum wird dafür sorgen, dass Nebelkerzen nicht für den Verursacher wirksam werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Ich werde ernstgemeinte Fragen gerne beantworten. Allerdings erst am Montag. Alle anderen Fragen (Stichwörter: zumüllen,abzocken,Handwerk legen, Grütze usw usw) werde ich gerne übersehen.
> Nette Grüße aus Berlin Köpenick
> A.Richter



Sehr geehrter Herr Richter von Mainpean.

Sie und Ihre "Freunde" werden sich nicht aus Ihrer Verantwortung stehlen können!

Wenn Sie wirklich solche seriösen Unternehmen wären, würde es keine Geschädigten geben.

Ich habe auf mein Anschreiben an Sie, bis heute noch keine Antwort! Mittlerweile können Sie sich das auch sparen, genauso wie Ihre standartisierten E.-Mail-Antworten.

Ihnen muss der Ars.. schon ganz schön auf Grundeis gehen.

Eine Chance haben Sie noch, sich und Ihre Freund als seriös hinzustellen.
Verzichten Sie auf Ihre Forderungen!!!

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

*Saubermann Richter? Der von Mainpean?*

Richter stellt sich mal wieder als Saubermann dar. 

Ich habe den Saubermann Richter mehrmals um einen Nachweis seiner in Rechnung gestellten Leistung gebeten. Bis heute weigert er sich hartnäckig diesen zu erbringen. Das ist nämlich nicht möglich, denn ich habe keine Einrichtung die Wählverbindungen aufbauen können, sondern einzig und allein DSL. 

Dessen ungeachtet versuchen seine "Kumpane" IN-Telegence und acoreus diese unberechtigte Forderung einzutreiben. 

Mittlerweile droht acoreus mit Klage. Darauf habe ich acreus gebeten die Klage möglichst schnell einzureichen.

Ich frage mich auf welcher Grundlage Inkasso-Büros Forderungen eintreiben. Müssen die Auftraggeber dieser nicht nachweisen das ihre Forderungen berechtigt sind?

Die Frage habe ich gestern dem "Bundesverband der Inkasso-Unternehmen gestellt".  Bin mal gespannt was sie antworten. 

lavoro1


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (8 November 2003)

Schaltet doch mal nen Gang zurück.

Mainpean st nunmal der größte Dialeranbieter in der Bundesrepublik. Da ist es klar, dass hier soviele Leute schreien.

Aber ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass Herr Richter hier nur seine Meinung vertritt, wie Ihr Eure?

---

Und zum Mainpean Dialer:
1.) Die Preisangabe ist um 2px größer als bei den Anderen Anbietern.
2.) Im Dialer ist ein ausgiebiges Impressum vorhanden. Auch die IdentifikationsNr des Endlunden (Webmaster der diesen Dialer bewirbt) ist darin.
3.) Mainpean hat in der Vergangenheit wohl schon immer gut GEGEN Spam reagiert...
4.) Macht Herrn Richer ruhig fertig, weil er hier seine kostbare Zeit opfert. Er könnte genau so, wie all die Anderen Anbieter garnix sagen und evtl denken: 'Ach, die Noobs.... wenn die sich einwhälen ist mir das egal' 
- Aber nein, Herr Richter stellt sich den Anschuldigungen etc.

Viele Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2003)

Schon mal  das Wort *Claqueur* gehört? Wenn nicht, ein schlichtes Französischlexikon 
(eins aus dem Antiquariat tuts auch) oder auch Google hilft weiter. Falls es sich um denselben S.... 
wie aus dem Dialerlateinforum handelt, verwundert das Posting nicht. 
cp


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

@ Jochen

Mir kommen schon die Tränen.
Wo möglich sind wir garnicht die Geschädigten, sondern Mainpean und Freunde?

IN-telegence vermietet doch nur die Rufnummer an Worldlines und weis von nichts.

Worldlines stellt ebenfalls die Rufnummer nur zur Verfügung und hat ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Mainpean damit macht.

Mainpean stellt den Dialer her und weis ja so garnicht für was dieser genutzt wird.

Unser lieber Herr M.D. weis ebenfalls nicht was wir wollen. Auf seinen fast 2000 Seiten will er uns doch nur mit "hilfreichen" Downloads helfen. Obwohl ich die Verbindung beim 1. Wählzeichen sofort, durch ziehen des Telefonkabels unterbrochen und auf seine "Hilfe" verzichtet habe, soll ich bezahlen.

Und die Inkassofirmen wissen ja erst recht nichts und sind doch nur beauftragt, um den Firmen ihre "rechtmäßigen" Forderungen von uns bösen, bösen Verbrechern zu holen.


Wir sollten uns doch alle schämen, das wir nicht bezahlt haben.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## jupp11 (8 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten uns doch alle schämen, das wir nicht bezahlt haben.
> 
> Gruß Jacky



Natürlich, schließlich hat er *versprochen* (großes Indianerehrenwort) 
 sich zu bessern, damit sind alle Sünden der Vergangenheit vergessen und vergeben, 
dann sollten alle bisher Betroffenen so fair sein, im Gegenzug ihre "Ehrenschulden" zu bezahlen

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

*Re: Saubermann Richter? Der von Mainpean?*



			
				lavoro1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nämlich nicht möglich, denn ich habe keine Einrichtung die Wählverbindungen aufbauen können, sondern einzig und allein DSL.
> 
> lavoro1



wie willst du mit DSL ne dialerverbindung zustande gebracht haben?
das zeig mir mal.


----------



## Dino (8 November 2003)

mg, das hast Du in den falschen Hals bekommen! Genau das meint lavoro1 nämlich!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

@^[email protected]@N^



> Schaltet doch mal nen Gang zurück.
> 
> Mainpean st nunmal der größte Dialeranbieter in der Bundesrepublik. Da ist es klar, dass hier soviele Leute schreien.
> 
> ...




Das klang vor ein paar Tagen und in einem anderen Forum aber noch etwas weniger begeistert:




> Sorry, aber den jetzigen Dialer finde ich hässlich
> 
> Gestern war alles noch schön und gut, OK - Feld war drinne und sonst wars au ok, aber jetzt:
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.dialerfragen.de/showthread.php?s=1a140bb2a7c94033dce961156f2b48e0&threadid=897

Woher also der plötzliche Sinneswandel???


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde gleich den Betrag überweisen! Das kann ich natürlich nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.

Hoffentlich kann es Herr Richter von Mainpean mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, das durch ihn einige arme User ins soziale Abseits geraten sind oder noch werden. 
Bei mir handelt es sich um einen lächerlichen Betrag von 189 Euro. Andere "schulden" bis zu 1000 Euro!

Gruß Jacky
Anmerkung: Ich überweise natürlich nicht! Herr Richter und seine Freunde müssen schon (hoffentlich bald) das Gericht bemühen um an ihr "ehrlich verdientes" Geld zu kommen!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

> Hoffentlich kann es Herr Richter von Mainpean mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, das durch ihn einige arme User ins soziale Abseits geraten sind oder noch werden.



Wohl kaum:

http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/unternehmen.php#3

 :holy:


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (8 November 2003)

Lol, wo ist da der Sinneswandel??

Ja, ich bin der Gleiche und gebe das auch gerne zu. Sonst hätte ich ja einen andern Namen wählen können. 

Also ein Sinneswandel ist das nicht. Ich habe in diesem Forum nur geschildert, wie es ist. Das heißt NICHT, dass ich damit zufrieden bin! -Ganz im Gegenteil...

und @Jacky:
Wie das bei Mainpean alles so aussieht weiß ich nicht. Ich bin auch nur einer (der kleineren) Endverbraucher.

Zudem lest Ihr ja auch in den Szene-Foren, wieso sollte das dann nicht auch anderst herum sein...
-------------------------------------------------

Ich wollte Herrn Richter hier nur etwas positiv unterstützen, da ich der meinung bin, wenn sich einer in dieser Position schonmal die Zeit nimmt, sich regelmäßig der Gegenseite zu stellen, solltet Ihr auch anhören, was er zu verkünden hat.

//EDIT:
Was Herr D. macht ist mir relativ egal... Ich habe in keinster Weise vor mich für irgendwas zu rechtfertigen. Ich möchte nur, dass Ihr das nette Angebot vonn herrn Richter annehmt und sinvoll diskutiert.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

> Ich wollte Herrn Richter hier nur etwas positiv unterstützen, da ich der meinung bin, wenn sich einer in dieser Position schonmal die Zeit nimmt, sich regelmäßig der Gegenseite zu stellen, solltet Ihr auch anhören, was er zu verkünden hat.



soll er ruhig tun. es sind ja schon einige fragen gestellt worden. wir warten auf antworten.

grüße,

arti


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte Herrn Richter hier nur etwas positiv unterstützen, da ich der meinung bin, wenn sich einer in dieser Position schonmal die Zeit nimmt, sich regelmäßig der Gegenseite zu stellen, solltet Ihr auch anhören, was er zu verkünden hat.



Bevor Herr Richter sich der Gegenseite stellt, sollte er erst einmal in sich gehen und seine Art von Geld verdienen überdenken!

Für mich und viele andere Betroffene, sind er und seine Freunde nichts weiter als Betrüger und Verbrecher!

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

> Die Buttons unten fallen zu sehr auf.... die sind hässlich und deuten ZU stark auf den Preis



angesichts derartiger "geschäftsleute" verstehe ich allerdings langsam das problem eines herrn richter: wie bringe ich verbraucherschutz und die wünsche der webmaster ("igitt, wie könnt ihr dem user nur verraten, was das kostet?") am besten unter einen hut?    eigentlich schon mal mit ehrlicher arbeit versucht?


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

> eigentlich schon mal mit ehrlicher arbeit versucht?



damit meinte ich jetzt nicht herrn richter, sondern dich satan. was hindert dich eigentlich daran, deinen kunden deutlich zu sagen, was die angebote deiner seite kosten sollen???


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (8 November 2003)

Betrüger und Verbrecher sind harte Worte...

Dienstleister trifft es besser... oder ist die Deledomm auch n verbrecher und Abzogger, nur weil sie 2cent teurer ist als die Konkurenz??


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (8 November 2003)

@ati:
Mich hindert daran das, dass es die anderen Anbieter NOCH nicht ändern müssen und es somit unfair ist.
Jeder Beruf hat ein bisschen was mit 'Abzogge' (wie ihr es nennt) zu tun.

Und um euch zu beruhigen, werde ich mich so wie ich gekommen bin, auch wieder aus eurem heiligen Forum wegbewegen.

Mir ging es nurdarum, dass ich die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vonn MP ufür richtig halte. Um mich geht es hier in keinster Weise. Wenn ihr einen Sündenbock braucht, nehmt euren alten (oben irgendwo genannt). Dem macht es anscheinend Spaß sich mit euch zu streiten.

Greez,
Jochen


----------



## Der Jurist (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Betrüger und Verbrecher sind harte Worte...
> 
> Dienstleister trifft es besser... oder ist die Deledomm auch n verbrecher und Abzogger, nur weil sie 2cent teurer ist als die Konkurenz??





So ähnlich klangendie Worte eines gewissen Herrn H. aus Edertal auch, als er sich von Plusminus interviewen liess.

Jetzt sitzt er wohl wegen des Verdachts auf Betrug in Untersuchungshaft. Er hielt sich auch nur für einen Dienstleister.
Manche Dienstleister lieben es wohl auf der Klippenkante zu tanzen.


----------



## Counselor (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean st nunmal der größte Dialeranbieter in der Bundesrepublik. Da ist es klar, dass hier soviele Leute schreien.



Dem Geschrei können Content Anbieter wie du schnell abhelfen:
1. Preis auf der Webseite deutlich nennen
2. Angebot in der Werbung genau beschreiben



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Im Dialer ist ein ausgiebiges Impressum vorhanden. Auch die IdentifikationsNr des Endlunden (Webmaster der diesen Dialer bewirbt) ist darin.



Du tust was? Du bewirbst ein Kassensystem? Du baust deinen windigen Content um ein Kassensystem herum, um eine Einwahl zu generieren?
Dafür spricht auch dein eigenes Motto:
 SPAM ME YOUR DIALER PROGRAM 
------------------------------------------
... AND SEND ME SOME MONEY 

Hierzu paßt wirklich


			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> *Endlu*n*de*n* (Webmaster der diesen Dialer bewirbt)*



Wer - wie du - genau weiß, daß nahzu niemand das 'Angebot' unter normalen Umständen wahrnehmen wird, braucht natürlich SPAM.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> ... Endverbraucher...


 Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist der Endverbraucher der, der zur Kasse gebeten wird - demnach bist Du eher ein Vor-Endverbraucher (Webmaster) oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Jacky (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Betrüger und Verbrecher sind harte Worte...
> 
> Dienstleister trifft es besser... oder ist die Deledomm auch n verbrecher und Abzogger, nur weil sie 2cent teurer ist als die Konkurenz??



Der Unterschied zwischen euch und ehrlichen Unternehmen (nicht in jeden Fall Telekom) ist, man bekommt für sein Geld auch Leistung.

Bisher habe ich, außer dem Stardialer (getarnt als kazaa.exe) nichts, aber auch garnichts für 189 Euro bekommen!
Oder sollte der Stardialer die Leistung sein?

Keine Leistung, kein Geld!

der erboste Jacky


----------



## Dino (8 November 2003)

@[email protected]@N

Über die Teilnahme des Mr. Mainpean hatte ich mich tatsächlich gefreut. Ich ahnte allerdings gleich zu Anfang, dass er auf die meisten wie ein rotes Tuch wirken muss. Viel lieber hätte ich es gesehen, wenn hier eine weitestgehend sachliche Diskussion mit u.a. Anregungen zustande gekommen wäre. Wäre doch eine feine Sache gewesen, wenn hier Vorschläge zur Gestaltung eines Dialer kämen, die der Herr Richter ggf. sogar umsetzen würde. Und vielleicht(!!) könnte auch das eine oder andere Missverständnis hier aufgeklärt werden.
Aber es kommt ein bisschen viel auf einmal! Fragen zur bisherigen Geschäftpolitik, emotionale Ausbrüche und Vorschläge geraten durcheinander und machen das Ganze hier unübersichtlich.
Grundsätzlich aber begrüße ich die Diskussionsbereitschaft des Herrn Richter. Wenn es denn auch etwas bringen sollte, wäre es ja nicht schlecht. Ein künftiger Stardialer, der sich an Vorschlägen aus diesem Forum orientiert, wäre doch schon mal ein Fortschritt. Was in der Vergangenheit geschehen ist, bleibt deswegen nicht ungeschehen und bedarf einer gesonderten Betrachtung.

Nur Du, [email protected]@N, Du solltest Dich hier lieber raushalten. Ausgerechnet Deine Fürsprache braucht Herr Richter mit Sicherheit nicht. Denn Deine Äußerungen in Gegenforum outen Dich als genau das, was hier alle zur Weißglut treibt. Du bist genau der Typ, dem ich mit Sicherheit meinen Autoschlüssel zur Aufbewahrung überlassen würde.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## ^[email protected]@N^ (8 November 2003)

So, das hab ich auch gemerkt... ich bringe wohl nur noch mehr Verwirrung rein.
Ich werde mich wieder in meine gewohnten Foren zurückziehen.

Zudem braucht Ihr mir das alles nicht so vorhalten. im Gegensatz zu andern Aktiven mitlesern bin ich froh überhaupt ein paar € zu verdienen.

Und das ist nicht mein Motto... hatte nur etwas mit einem Thema (aktuell) zu tun. Ich selbst habe nichts mit Spam zu tun.

Einen Herrn Sowieso aus Bumstown Irgendwo kenne ich nicht und ich habe das Interview auch nicht gesehen/gelesen.

Da ich unter Anderm Erotik PPs bewerbe, sehe ich mich in gewisser Weise als Dienstleister.

Jetzt wünsche ich euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg mit eurem Forum.

Viele Grüße,
Jochen

P.s. Egal, was jetzt noch geschrieben wird. Ich werde es vorrausichtlich nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Fidul (8 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Herrn Sowieso aus Bumstown Irgendwo kenne ich nicht und ich habe das Interview auch nicht gesehen/gelesen.


Dir kann geholfen werden: Abzocke mit E-Mails - Immer neue Tricks mit Internet-Dialern



			
				^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Mainpean hat in der Vergangenheit wohl schon immer gut GEGEN Spam reagiert...


Ich habe heute schon bessere Witze gehört, aber das ist trotzdem ein Klassiker.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> @haudraufundschluss & Ein Gast
> 
> Auf beiden Seiten finden sich zwar Dialer, aber die sind nicht von Mainpean!
> 
> ...



Fest steht, dass Mainpean die P2P AG (Herr Sch., Büttelborn) mit dem Dialer versorgt hat.
Ich bin in dieser Woche - ungewollt - auf die website mit den 'Vornamen' gelangt. Ich habe ernsthaft etwas gesucht. Bei Anklicken eines Links ergab sich ein PopUp-Gewitter, ich habe aber noch in Erinnerung, dass irgenwo die Meldung 'Verbinden mit Mainpean' oder so ähnlich auftauchte. Zum Glück saß ich an einem Rechner, an dem eine Dialer-Verbindung nicht möglich war. Dank der Browsereinstellung kam auch irgenwo die Meldung 'Download Error'.

P2P, M.D. aus München, eine tolle Gesellschaft...


----------



## johinos (9 November 2003)

^[email protected]@N^ schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstleister trifft es besser... oder ist die Deledomm auch n verbrecher und Abzogger, nur weil sie 2cent teurer ist als die Konkurenz??


Welche Konkurrenz? Die "auch" einen Internetzugang anbietet, so ab 0,9 Cent pro Minute im Internet-by-Call? Eure Dienstleistung ist also nur etwas teurer...
So ab 186 pro Minute statt 0,9...


----------



## DocSnyder (9 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> @doc: Also noch größer können wir den Inhalteanbieter im Dialer nicht angeben....sonst wäre es FullScreen.



Ich denke nicht nur an den Namen eines Angebots, evtl. einen Domainnamen und die Account-ID des Werbers, sondern an deren ladungsfähige Anschriften, die gem. §6 TDG bei kommerziellen Internetangeboten (worum es sich bei einem kostenpflichtigen, über einen Dialer zugänglichen Site auf jeden Fall handelt) unverzichtbar sind. Beispielsweise hätte ich gerne gewusst, wer sich hinter dem Stardialeraccount "ant-10143" (== AOL-Gästebuch-Dialerspammer) verbirgt, um den Accountinhaber sozusagen ganz nett um Unterlassung zu bitten.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 November 2003)

*@ all*

ich bin zwar nur ein kleines Licht in dieser erlauchten Runde aber verzeiht mir meine "blöden" Fragen :
 Ich bin um etwa 35 Euro  geschädigt worden, hab die auch brav bezahlt (warum? ist ne lange Geschichte - wollt ihr bestimmt nicht hören - kurz "ist billiger als Anwalt" ) aber heute find ich auf dem Compi meiner jüngeren Tochter (13J) nach einem Wochenende XXL-ISDN  mit Spybot lockere 3 Mainpean (ich glaub die Firma sollte sich mal umbenennen in Meanpain oder so ähnlich) - Einträge. Die Recherche ergab, dass das Mädchen versuchte über die Eingabe "Internetgames"  im http-Feld an kostenlose Fungames ranzukommen. Flugs wurde ihre Eingabe umgeleitet und man geriet auf eine ungewollte - xxxgamesxxx- Site. Übliche Verfahrensweise: Downlowd zum Downlowden runterladen? na klar !!! ich will doch die Spiele haben!!!! kaum den Installer gesaugt schon kann man in die Vollen gehen wenn man die Kosten von knapp 2 Teuros/Minute akzeptiert (für Kinderhand ein leichtes), Dank Heiko hat der Dialerwarner dem Treiben ein Ende bereitet. Lange Diskussionen im nachhinein halfen nicht wirklich weiter. Also Neue Frage - neues Glück:
Herr Richter: wie ist ein 13-jähriges Kind vor Ihren M***-Dialern geschützt 
oder zielt das ganze System nicht eher darauf ab Dödels im Normalverbrauch abzuzocken frei nach dem Motto - ich bau zwar bloß Gewehre, aber wenn dabei ein Mensch erschossen wird hätte er ja besser aufpassen können (Firewall installieren lolololololol).
PS. Ich habe die "Indianer Jones" leider nicht kaufen könne weil genau der Betrag durch Ihre Geschäfte in unserer Familienkasse fehlt. Na ja - der eine guckts - der andere guckt in die Röhre :-(


----------



## Dino (9 November 2003)

@Gunter

Naja, so gaaaanz kann man sich auch nicht aus der Veratwortung stehlen, wenn man seinen Nachwuchs allein im WWW wuseln lässt. Es lauern auch noch andere Gefahren. Aber trotzdem stimme ich Dir zu, dass es gerade für Kinder ein Leichtes ist, sich einen Dialer zu fangen, der auf Seiten lauert, deren Zielgruppe sie sind (Fun, Games, etc.).

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> @Gunter
> 
> Naja, so gaaaanz kann man sich auch nicht aus der Veratwortung schälen, wenn man seinen Nachwuchs allein im WWW wuseln lässt. Es lauern auch noch andere Gefahren. Aber trotzdem stimme ich Dir zu, dass es gerade für ein Kind ein Leichtes ist, sich einen Dialer zu fangen, der auf Seiten lauert, deren Zielgruppe sie sind (Fun, Games, etc.).
> 
> ...


@Dino, welch unchristliche Zeit.
Also ich glaub ich bin in einem falschen Film.
Auch wenn se mittlerweile 2 Uhr durch ist und ich von eine Geburtstagsfeier komme und nicht so richtig schnell meine Tastatur bearbeiten kann, muss ich jetzt noch etwas verbales von mir geben (die festen Sachchen folgen vielleicht anschließend). 
Rotkäppchen schickt man auch nicht in den Wald, weil dort der böse Wolf lauert, oder wie? 
DIALER HABEN KEINE BERECHTIGUNG OHNE *SELBST* BESTIMMTE LEGITIMATION!!! Dazu sollte Herr Richter sich bekennen!
@ Jacky
das Programmieren von so´nem Teil ist auch schon ne Kunst und ist in deren Augen vielleicht 1,89 €/min Wert. Übertragene Leistung oder nicht.
@^[email protected]@N^


> Betrüger und Verbrecher sind harte Worte...
> 
> Dienstleister trifft es besser... oder ist die Deledomm auch n verbrecher und Abzogger, nur weil sie 2cent teurer ist als die Konkurenz??


Da Du diesen Dienstleitern eben geradezu in den After gekrochen bist, scheinst Du ja auch ein Interesse an unübersichtlichen Preisinfos zu haben. So was fängt meistens Sonntags auf dem Trödelmarkt an und heißt dann irgendwann Deledomm. Keiner kann diesen eben benannten "Verein" von der Schuld an sich frei sprechen (bei den Beteiligungen).


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 November 2003)

*Verantwortung????????????????*

Thx Dino - Für Deine Unterstützung?!
Wenn Du Kinder/Teenager hast, hättest , oder warst oder weißt wie unerbittlich der Drang nach Befriedigung eingegebener Bedürfnisse ist und wie machtlos Eltern mit Verboten und Restriktionen stehen ...., aber ganz so ein Blödi bin ich nicht, um nicht zu begreifen wie das Spiel läuft und darum wäre mir eine Antwort von MP schon ganz wichtig - - - weil ich könnt mir nicht mal die  "Indiana Jones Kassette* leisten ohne schlechtes Gewissen - den auf deutsch nennt man das, was dort betrieben wird  "zum Nachteil des Kunden billigend in Kauf nehmend" glaub ich und damit könnte ich nicht ruhig schlafen auch wenn angeblich "hauptsächlich die halbseidene Industrie" damit versorgt wird  und die (100000 - vorsichtig geschätzt) Dummies ein willkommenes Zubrot sind - Was uns zu der Frage an Herrn Richter zurückführt - wozu der Mist mit den Dialern in einer Welt die mit Kreditkarten lebt daseinsberechtigt ist. Für mich - eindeutig auf Betrug ausgelegt mit Vermietung, Untervermietung, Weitervermietung etc und dem üblichen Spruch " wie jetzt- Atomwaffen?  die hab ich doch nur gebaut -aber doch nicht gewußt welche Bösewichte die auch als Waffen nutzen wenn  ich sie bloß als Atomspaltungsanlagen deklariert und verkauft habe. - Was glaubt ihr denn wie blöd wir eigentlich sind 
-richtig - wer hier nachliest ist nicht mehr so blöd  aber meine Mutter würde Euren Dialer echt fressen (zu spät, ich hab sie schon gewarnt und übrigens auch alle, alle Leute die ich irgendwie sprechen konnte). Aber leider bleiben auch meine Kinder gefährdet wenn ihr andere Kanäle auftut als die bereite gesperrten 019** Nummern.  Und eigentlich ist es nicht nachvollziehbar, dass unsere Familie nicht mehr am "Internet"Verkehr teilnehmen dürfen, nur weil es Wegelagerer wie Euch gibt, gegen die man sich nur mit Mühe wehren kann (früher hießen die wohl Raubritter - jetzt sind die Ritter weg) Ps. ich habe zwei Kindr und fahre keinen Volvo  - aber das tut glaub ich nichts zur Sache


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 November 2003)

*PS*

Wo Rechenknecht recht hat hat er recht !!
trotzdem sollten wir uns nicht gegenseitig aufreiben sondern im Dialog mit MP bleiben (ändern wirds wahrscheinlich nix- Wo Geld gemacht werden kann wird auch Geld gemacht und nicht nur seriös) aber es erleichtet ein bischen.
Übrigens gute Tipp mit der Überwachung: bei der 13-jährigen werde ich jetzt immer daneben sitzen und die 14-jährige ?????????????? Die ist ja schon viel reifer - also keine Gefahr mal abgesehen von den üblichen. 
Übrigens noch einmal ausdrückliches Lob an Heikos Warner - der tut seinen Job wie es sein soll und sicher besser als die Telekom - ich will es nicht drauf ankommen lassen. 
Gunter


----------



## Jacky (9 November 2003)

*Re: PS*



			
				Gunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Rechenknecht recht hat hat er recht !!
> trotzdem sollten wir uns nicht gegenseitig aufreiben sondern im Dialog mit MP bleiben...



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Mir brennen nämlich etliche Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean auf der Zunge.
Doch Antworten werde ich wohl, wie bisher gewohnt nur standartisiert oder überhaupt nicht bekommen.

Sollte Mainpean, wie Herr Richter glaubt, eine seriöse Firma sein....

warum gibt es dann so viele Geschädigte?
warum werden dann den "schwarzen Schafen", wie Herrn M.D. die Software nicht entzogen?
warum schreitet dann die RegTp ein?
warum wird dann nicht auf eine andere Bezahlmethode gesetzt?
warum bekommt man dann nur standartisierte und automatisierte E.-Mailantworten?
warum werden dann Anschreiben nicht beantwortet?
warum wird dann bundesweit gegen Mainpean u. Freunde ermittelt?

Dialer sollten generell verboten werden!!!

Wer eine Dienstleistung haben möchte, wird sie auch bezahlen, sofern sie ihr Geld wert ist.

Wer Dialer einsetzt, herstellt und verbreitet, rechnet nur mit den arglosen User, der sich auf diese Seiten verirrt um ihn dann um sein, mit ehrlicher Arbeit verdientes Geld zu erleichtern.

Ich hoffe Sie, Herr Richter fühlen sich wohl in ihrer Haut, wenn Sie daran denken, dass durch Ihre Dialer viele Familien und einzelne Personen finanziell leiden müssen.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

*Re: PS*



			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> ...werden dann den "schwarzen Schafen", wie Herrn M.D. die Software nicht entzogen?


Zumindest hier ist kein Stardialer mehr im Einsatz - wobei das bestimmt nichts mit "Entzug der Lizenz zum Dialern" zu tun hatte.
@Gunter - einen generellen Schutz kann es nicht geben, eine gewisse Verantwortung der Erziehungsberechtigten hingegen schon. Deshalb hier ein Voting für Dino!


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2003)

Um Dopplungen zu vermeiden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30978#30978

Als Erziehungsberechtigten platzt mir hier der Kragen.

Meine Kinder haben bisher noch nie im E-Commerce Waren bestellt. Sie haben noch nie bei einer seriösen Seite Programme heruntergeladen; z. B.: http://www.kaspersky.com/de/

Aber auf einen Dialer war meine Tochter hereingefallen. Sie hat übrigens auch noch nie mit Hand eine 0190-Nummer gewählt, eine 0137 nur nach Erlaubnis der Eltern gegen Löhnen von 0,49 €.

Also verdammt noch mal, weshalb soll das bei Dialer-Programmen nicht anders sein?


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

Hui, na Du bist ja heute drauf?! 

Rest per PN.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, na Du bist ja heute drauf?!



Ja, bin ich, wenn ich soviel Unfug lese.


Einbruch bleibt, Einbruch auch wenn das Schloss an der Tür den Namewn nicht verdient. Wenn ich das auf das Internet übertrage, dann kann ich nicht scheinheilig von Verantwortung reden.

Eine Einwahl durch Minderjährige ist zu vertreten, wenn die Minderjährigen mit Wissen und Wollen die Tasten drücken. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, wenn sie hinters Licht geführt werden.

Nicht das Opfer zum Täter machen.


----------



## Raimund (9 November 2003)

*Python "stellt" sich der Diskussion*

@Jurist,

es sind doch nur die kleinen "Schweinereien", wie der selbst ernannte "Satan" hier

im Jaginforum
erkannt hat.

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URL "gekürzt"]*


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

@ md

Also, Mainpean behauptet gegenüber der Telekom das von meinem Computer eine Wählverbindung aufgebaut wurde. Mein Computer ist aber einzig mit einer Netzwerkkarte für DSL ausgestattet.  

@ alle interessierten

Ich habe Hr. R. seit Juli 03 mehrmals aufgefordert den Nachweis zu erbringen. Darauf erhielt ich nie eine Antwort.

Stichwort Buchführung und die Leichtigkeit Daten aus einem Buchführungsprogramm zu bekommen.

Bei einer ordentlichen Buchführung kann man anhand der "Offenen Posten Liste" ohne Probleme auf Rechnungsdaten zugreifen. Eine Rechnung enthält zumindest folgende Angaben: Rechnungssteller, Daten des Rechnungsempfängers, Datum, Rechnungsnummer, Gegenstand oder Leistungsbeschreibung, Einzelpreis, Umsatzstzeuer und Gesamtsumme. 
(1. Lehrjahr Kaufmännische Berufe)

Hr. R.  bräuchte nur meinen Namen oder meine Telefon-Nummer in seine FIBU einzutippen, die Daten zu Drucken und sie mir per Post oder Fax zu schicken. Damit hätte ich den mir gesetzlich zustehenden und x-mal geforderten Nachweis. 

Fazit: Es ist mit wenigen Mausklicks möglich Rechnungsdaten aus einem Buchhaltungsprogramm zu bekommen.

Warum bekomme ich nun keinen Nachweis? 

Der Hauptgrund liegt wohl darin, das Hr. R. keinen Nachweis erbringen kann. 

Ein weiterer Grund könnte die Buchführung des sauberen Unternehmers sein. Gibt es dort keine _ordentliche_ Buchführung? 

@ Hr. R. zur Info. Die grundlegenden Vorschriften über die Buchführung befinden sich im Handelsgesetzbuch (HGB §§ 38-47). Über die steuerlichen Vorschriften informiert Sie jedes Finanzamt.

Stellt sich jetzt die Frage: "Welche Daten gibt Hr. R. an IN-Telegence und die an acoreus?"  Benutzt Hr. R. vielleicht einen Zufallsgenerator für das Deutsche Telefonbuch um wahllos Nummern an diese zu geben, oder wie?  

Eines ist jedenfalls sicher. Bei Gericht müssen Beweise vorgelegt werden. Das gilt auch für Mainpean und deren kriminelle Inkasso-Verbündeten. 
Also warte ich in aller Ruhe mal den Prozess ab.

Gruß Lavoro

PS. Selbst wenn es nur um 10 Cent ginge, ich würde die Sache vor Gericht.


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 November 2003)

Hallo Leute, ich gelobe Besserung und werden nicht mehr so rumschreien. 
 :stumm: 
Mein Ruf nach dem Gesetzgeber, für die Regelung der Mehrwertnummern, ist doch die einzige Möglichkeit dieses Problem wirklich in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Alle bisher abgegebenen Versprechen der Industrie, selbst regulierend in den Markt einzugreifen um Auswüchse zu beseitigen, wurden von einigen skrupellosen Mitanbietern unterlaufen.

Nur durch Repressalien seitens der Legislative ist ein Verbraucherschutz möglich. 

Personen mit derart großer krimineller Energie sind wie Viren im Körper. Anfänglich können sie sich ausbreiten, aber irgendwann werden die Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers wirksam.


----------



## jupp11 (9 November 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Personen mit derart großer krimineller Energie sind wie Viren im Körper.
> Anfänglich können sie sich ausbreiten, aber irgendwann werden die Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers wirksam.



Na dann hoffen wir , daß das keine AIDS-Viren sind, da gibts nämlich bekanntermaßen 
keine Selbstheilung. Da hilft nur Vorbeugung.....

Jupp


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 November 2003)

*schon wieder ich*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
@anna- trotz Hochachtung für Deine Bemühungen hier  würde ich mich eher auf die Seite von Jurist schlagen, z.B Haustürgeschäfte sind mit meinen Kindern doch auch nicht möglich und ich glaub ich bin verantwortungsbewußt genug (dank auch Deiner Hilfe stehn ja nun diverse Schutzwände bei uns)
@ Jurist -genau!
@ Rechenknecht - völlig nachvollziehbar aber wer Marx kennt weiss ab wieviel Prozent Gewinn ein Kapitalist selbst seine Mutter verkaufen würde
@ Jacky -genau die richtigen Fragen aber????
wo ist eigentlich unsere Adressat Herr Richter (ach ja der schaut ja noch Indiana Jones)
Als Arzt kann ich im übrigen nur sagen, gegen Krankheiten und Infektionen kann man sich in gewissem Maße wehren aber nur wenn sie nicht vorsätzlich produziert werden, was in dieser Branche wohl eher der Standard ist.
Schon mal nen Brief  mit Milzbranderregern bekommen? gut war zwar zum Glück in Deutschland immer nur Mehl und Zucker aber in USA nicht!!!!!!!!!
So komme ich mir leider auch vor, nur das dort heftigst reagiert wurde und bei uns nicht im erforderlichen Maße.
Herr Richter, sie sind dran !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meine Tochter würde auch noch gern paar Worte mit Ihnen wechseln - hab sie bis jetzt davon abgehalten - wir warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rechenknecht (9 November 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechenknecht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Gummi hat die Regulierungsbehörde aber bei der Einführung der Nummerngassen weggelassen. Also – Verbeugung ist nicht mehr.
Und dass dieser Virus den Körper zerstören kann, glaube ich nicht. So wichtig sind die Dialeranbieter nun doch nicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2003)

Das passt auch hier:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/DialerAGHamburgAGNorderstedt.htm



> ...... Ebenso entschied das AG Hamburg St. Georg (Urt. v. 29.10.2003, 915 C 263/03) (ursprüngliche Forderung in Höhe von € 1.242,36 von Talkline, abgetreten an "intrum justitia").
> 
> Zitat: ... "Auch die floskelartigen Verweise der Klägerin auf eine angebliche Selbstkontrolle der Mehrwertdiensteanbieter sind in diesem Zusammenhang völlig unzureichend." ... ...* "Auch ist nicht einzusehen, warum ein Internetnutzer verpflichtet sein sollte, sich gegen missbräuchliche Geschäftspraktiken zu schützen."*
> 
> Wer jetzt mit Mahnbriefen von Inkassoinstituten und/oder Rechtsanwälten (meist: Werner (...) & Kollegen, Darmstadt) behelligt wird und sich wegen der ständig steigenden Forderungen unter Druck gesetzt fühlt, kann sich entspannen. Ohnehin verlaufen die Sachen oft im Sande. Und selbst wenn es zu einer Klage kommt, hat man vor Gericht - besonders in Hamburg - jetzt sehr gute Karten.



Jetzt sind wir wieder beim Thema: Verantwortlichkeit - auch für Kinder.

Also noch einmal: Wenn ich meine Kreditkarte liegen lasse und mein findiger Fünfzehnjähriger bestellt sich via Internet mit meiner Karte die Jeans, die er schon lange haben wollte, dann bin ich verantwortlich.

Schickt der gleiche Kerl mit meinen Handy ganz viele SMS, weil er die PIN kennt, okay, dann muss ich nach aussen löhnen und muss nach innen das Taschengeld neu disponieren.

Wenn der den Festnetzanschluss mit den Finger tippenderweise zu einer teueren Angelegenheit werden lässt, okay auch dann, zähneknirschend aber inmmerhin und ohne lange zu zögern.

Wenn aber allein das Anklicken einer Seite, die von kostenlosen Zugangstools murmelt oder mit 





> Hallo,
> 
> Jemand hat dir eine Poesie-Grußkarte geschickt.
> Unter dieser Adresse kannst du sie abholen:
> ...



den User verleitet etwas zu tun, was Kosten verursacht, dann ist das nicht die Verantwortlichkeit des Nutzers.

Auch wenn es zweifelhaft ist, dann immer noch nicht. Denn der Anbieter hatte es in der Hand, sich klarer auszudrücken. Also dann hat er auch das Risiko zu tragen, weil es nicht eindeutig ist, dass ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Jacky (9 November 2003)

*Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean*

Sehr geehrter Herr Richter.

Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig sein, aber was ist mit Ihrer zugesagten Beantwortung unserer Fragen?
Es wäre schön, wenn Sie zwischen Indiana Jones und der Pflege Ihrer verruften Dialer endlich dafür Zeit aufbringen würden.
Wenn Sie in diesem Forum tätig werden wollen müssen Sie, wie wir alle hier schon einwenig mehr Zeit aufbringen. 

Hier sind noch einige Fragen offen und wenn Sie sich nicht beeilen, werden Sie mit der Beantwortung nicht mehr hinterher kommen. Oder verfallen Sie in Ihre alte Geschäftspraktik zurück?
Da Sie sich als seriöse und ehrbare Firma verstehen, habe ich gleich noch einpaar Fragen.

1. Wie werden Sie nun als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, den betroffenen und geschädigten     Usern gegenüber weiter vorgehen?

2. Was halten Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma davon, dass durch Ihr Produkt Familien und    User vor einer finanziellen Katastrophe stehen?

3. Sind Sie, als seriöse Firma und Ihre Partnerfirmen gewillt, Ihre unberechtigten Forderungen zurück zunehmen, um so die finanzielle Last von den betroffenen und geschädigten User zu nehmen?

4. Werden Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, endlich Leuten wie Herrn Mario D. aus Mü.. den Dialereinsatz verwehren, damit nicht noch mehr Schindluder mit Ihrem Produkt betrieben werden kann?

5. Werden Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, den Einsatz Ihres Produktes überwachen?

6. Sind Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma bereit, gegen Betrüger die Ihr Produkt missbrauchen, rechtlich vorzugehen? Es sollte Ihnen und dem guten Ruf  Ihrer Firma Wert sein.

7. Sollten Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma, nicht ganz auf  die Herstellung und Verbreitung von Dialern verzichten? Es gibt, wie schon erwähnt genug andere bewährte, für beide Seiten sichere Bezahlsysteme.

Gruß Jacky

Dialer sollten verboten werden!


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (9 November 2003)

Heute mal ganz kurz (Ab Montag dann intensiver): 

Ich werde mich in diesem Forum nicht auf eine Diskussion über Dialer an sich einlassen. Ich werte auch nicht die wenigen direkten Emotionsausbrüche einiger hier.

Was ich hier will:

- Aufklärungsarbeit (z.B. Warum hat MP 400000 Dialer bei der Regtp angemeldet?)
- Hilfe (unberechtigte Forderungen schneller Bearbeiten) Ich werde am Montag eine "ComputerBetrugForum" Mailadresse einrichten lassen und diese direkt monitoren.
- Hinweise einholen (z.B. Was sollten wir am Stardialer ändern, damit es nicht zu ungewollten Einwahlen kommt)
- Noch mehr Hinweise einholen (Wer kann uns Dialer nennen und senden, die sich nicht Rechtskonform verhalten) Auch dafür wird es spez. Mailadressen geben.

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass
 ich die Zahlungsart "Dialer" hier nicht als willkommendes Tool erscheinen lassen kann. Dazu ist der "Leidensweg" mancher Geschädigter zu lang. Ich werde allerdings versuchen, speziell unsere Firma, ins richtige Licht zu rücken.
Wir haben NIE Autodialer o.ä. angewendet. Viele s.g. "Webmaster" haben versucht uns dahingehend zu erpressen ("Wenn ihr sowas nicht macht, nehmen wir eben einen Dialer aus Spanien"). Wir haben aber auch nicht alles richtig gemacht. Es gäbe sonst nicht ein so großes Interesse an uns in diesem Forum. Aber wir werden uns bessern.....versprochen.

MfG A.Richter

PS: Auf die vielen speziellen Fragen werde ich am Montag eingehen. Eventl. auch in einzelnen Themen.


----------



## imported_Gunter (9 November 2003)

*Fortsetzung folgt?*

@ Jacky - Gratulation, gute Fragen die gute Antworten erwarten
@ MP - Hochachtung (nicht für das was Ihr macht, sondern für diesen Versuch der Kommunikation) Spekulationen über den Hintergrund schenken wir uns mal lieber (letzte Zeitungsartikel und Gerichtsbeschlüsse?- die Luft wird dünn da oben), richtig - das Geschäft ist hart und die Konkurenz schläft nicht wie bei Lkw-Fahren, und anderen Berufsgruppen, falsch - die Annahme der Halblegale sei der König unter den Illegalen - weil - ich habe Eure Dialer auf allen meinen Rechnern - nix Spanien oder Buxdehude_ Eure !!!!!!!!!!!!
und die haben da verd**** noch mal nix zu suchen.  Auf Compi 1  berichtete Spybot über umgeleitete Hosts. Auf Compi 2 wurde ein 13-jähriges Kind bei Eingabe der http- adresse "internetgames" schnell und freundlich auf die "kostenlose Seite" von Gamespur geleitet wo das Downloaden und ok-drücken schnell erledigt war  weil der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit -na sagen wir mal-  nicht gerade ins Auge sprang. Auf Compi 3 das gleiche Problem. Ich habe Nummernsperrung und Softwareschutz -weiß aber das es nix hilft wenn Ihr Euch eine neue Masche strickt - kann man ja im Forum lesen wie es jetzt läuft. Die Guten sind immer lahmer als die Bösen , zurück bleiben verbitterte Geschädigte, die in das "Sommerloch" gefallen sind. Mein Deal ?? ich habe 70 Mark zuviel bezahlt, dafür steht mir eine Antwort zu von jemandem der aus der Gegend kommt und der den technischen Kram übersetzten kann. Wo muß ich meinen Aufkleber hintun auf dem steht "wir haben schon einen Staubsauger und einen Glauben, führen eine glückliche Ehe und möchten das unsere Kinder auf den Straßen des Internets nicht hinterrücks reingelegt werden". Wir brauchen Euch nicht, uns mißfällt was Ihr tut, Wir wollen, das auch andere gleichartige Nichtprofis von Euch in Ruhe gelassen werden. Sie sind dran!!!!!!!!!!!! 
PS. "bessern" ist gut, nach der dicken Abkassiererei der letzten Monate lol


----------



## Jacky (9 November 2003)

*Weitere Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean*

Sehr geehrter Herr Richter.

Ich begrüße ihre momentane Einstellung.
Leider bin ich sehr skeptisch Ihnen gegenüber geworden.

Stimmt es, das Sie bei der Gestaltung des Layout der KaZa-und Anderer Seiten des Herrn M.  D. aus Mü.  tatkräftig geholfen haben?
Zitat aus jaginforum.de von Herrn M.D. :
"Und was genau hattest du am KaZaA Dialer auszusetzen?
Es wurde sogar auf den Dialer selbst ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das man nur eine FAQ und nicht das Programm selbst damit runterladen kann. Er war 100%ig Gesetzeskonform und sogar mehr als das.
Das Layout übrigens stammte von Mainpean selbst."

Wobei ich Screenshots von der ganzen Seite habe, die Herrn D. genau das Gegenteil beweist.

Wie sehen Sie die Tatsache, das Ihre Dialer auf Namensverwanden Seiten eingesetzt werden, welche eigentlich kostenlos sind?
Siehe *xxxxxxxx, yyyyyyyy ,zzzzzzzz* usw.

Von Ihren Kunden wurden folgende Sätze in einem Forum getätigt.
Zitat 1 aus jaginforum.de:
"Hut ab aber vor Mainpean für den Schachzug, den neuen Betreiber von dialerundrecht.de, RA Bahr, einfach zu kaufen und nun für die eigene Sache einzusetzen. Das war wirklich clever, auch wenn mich etwas erstaunt, dass der sich dafür hergibt. Na ja, er ist jung und er brauchte vermutlich das Geld, der Ruf ist dann wohl zweitrangig." 

Zitat 2 aus jaginforum.de:
"Es wurde in allen erdenklichen Medien kundgetan, dass der böse, böse Dialer von Mainpean jetzt futsch ist. Doch lt. Mainpean ist er jetzt doch da und der User denkt sich jetzt, dass er einen absolut rechtskonformen Dialer hat, ihn runterlädt und damit zufrieden ist, weil es ja nicht mehr der böse Dialer sein kann, weil die RegTP ihn ja entzogen hat.

Eigentlich ein Schnellschuss, der nach hinten losgeht, denn der User muss ja jetzt denken, dass alles gesetzeskonform ist und es diese schlimmen Dialer nicht mehr gibt. Im Grunde eine kostenlose Werbekampagne FÜR den Dialer von Mainpean. Findet Ihr nicht?"

Was soll ich jetzt darauf hin von Ihnen halten?
Seriöse, ehrbare Absichten?

Ich glaube da müssen Sie sich noch einwenig anstrengen, um mich und viele andere zu überzeugen.

Gruß Jacky

Dialer sollten generell verboten werden

*[Virenscanner: URLs entfernt (jedoch per PN an AR weitergegeben)]*


----------



## Counselor (9 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> - Hinweise einholen (z.B. Was sollten wir am Stardialer ändern, damit es nicht zu ungewollten Einwahlen kommt)



Gut, Hr Richter. Dann möchte ich mit einem Vorschlag anfangen:

Ich benutze einen LCR vom OLECO. Dieses Tool erlaubt den Abbruch des Wählvorgangs während des Verbindungsaufbaus. Das entsprechende Fenster ist unten als Screenshot. Was OLECO kann, dürfte für den Stardialer technisch auch kein Problem sein.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2003)

@Counselor

Muss ich bei diesem Tool (LCR vom OLECO) auch OK eingeben oder auf einen Button klicken ?


----------



## Counselor (10 November 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> @Counselor
> 
> Muss ich bei diesem Tool (LCR vom OLECO) auch OK eingeben oder auf einen Button klicken ?



@Gast,

es reicht ein Klick auf 'Verbinden', weil man

a) bei einem versehentlichen Klick während der Anwahl genügend Zeit zum Abbrechen hat
*b) nicht von dubiosen Webmastern (Teilnehmer an einem Partnerprogramm wie ^[email protected]@N^), die einen Dialer bewerben, anstatt Content zu bieten, abgezockt wird.*

Ob ein Geschäft seriös ist, hängt halt vom Vertriebskonzept und den Vertriebspartnern ab. Kein Netzbetreiber ist bisher auf die Idee gekommen, OLECO zur Erschaffung eines selbsteinwählenden Autoloaders zu erpressen. Das machen nur geldgierige Scharlatane (=Webmaster, die einen Dialer bewerben, anstatt Content zu bieten). Daß die selben Scharlatane in ihren Foren jetzt nur über ihre Stornoquoten und den stärkeren Verbraucherschutz heulen, zeigt deren geistige Tieffliegerei.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*strafen*

was winken eigentlich dialer betrüger /anbieter für strafen falls sie BEWUSST mit absicht die leute abzocken durch auto dialer bzw nicht regtp konforme dialer ?

das wäre doch sicher relevant für mainpean oder andere deutsche firmen. oder sind die geschäftsführer dafür nicht haftbar ?


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 November 2003)

Herr Richter wo spricht er?
Als gutverdienender GV scheint man wohl nicht so früh auf der Matte zu stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*ich lad' mir mal einen runter*

@ A.Richter (i.Ü. äußerst unpassender Name)

Zitat: "Ich werde allerdings versuchen, speziell unsere Firma, 
ins richtige Licht zu rücken."
Nur so am Rande (des Abgrundes); was ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwischen Ironie und Sarkasmus?

Stichwort: Nutzen-Kalkül konkurrierender Opportunitätskosten;

Wäre froh, wenn meine kazaa-Geschichte "nur" nutzlos gewesen wäre.
Doch der Papierkrieg & Stress traf mich unmittelbar während der Klausurvorbereitung in Privat-Recht; werde bei der Wdh. an Sie denken!

Um den Ablauf der Einwahl erneut zu checken (hatte MwNr. ja blockiert),
clickte ich erneut auf "Ja, weiter". Die Folge: 
- Blockade: "Falls Sie Probleme bei der Einwahl haben rufen Sie bei unserer HilfeHotline 0190... an"
- Absturz... nach dem Hochfahren : bluescreen!
- Iwatch (Anrufprotokoll) kann nicht mehr angezeigt werden.
- Probleme bei der Internetverbindungsfreigabe ~ pfusch im DFÜ.
? laut Spypot können betroffene Rechner ausspioniert werden.

Nachdem die Sache so richtig ins Rollen kommt, werde ich eine strafrechtliche Anzeige wegen mutwilliger Sachbeschädigung anstrengen. 
@ Juristen: An welche Polizeidienststelle/Staatsanwaltschaft soll ich mich wenden?

MfG, greenhorn

P.S.: Recht ist biegsam, selten knickbar aber nie teilbar !


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Richter wo spricht er?
> Als gutverdienender GV scheint man wohl nicht so früh auf der Matte zu stehen.




Wieso? Herr Richter sagte  nur, er würde alle Fragen am Montag beantworten!
Das Jahr hat doch noch einige Montage!


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

Es wird heute noch ein paar neue Nachrichten geben.
Als erster Punkt:
Alle hier mitlesenden Nutzer (Geschädigte) können nun die Mailadresse [email protected] nutzen (cbf für ComputerBetrugsForum). Ich habe sie exklusiv für dieses Forum einrichten lassen und bekomme diese sofort auf meinen Tisch. 
Weitere Änderungen dann ab 15 Uhr......

[email protected]

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Herr Richter!

Und was kostet uns das Ganze?
Ihr Name steht ja auch in Verbindung mit Spam-Mails!
Verzeihen Sie das ich in Ihrem Fall sehr vorsichtig geworden bin.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*Jacky*

Jacky, sag mal biste als kind mal aufm kopf gefallen ?


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Richter!
> 
> Und was kostet uns das betreten Ihrer Seite?
> Verzeihen Sie das ich in Ihrem Fall sehr vorsichtig geworden bin.
> ...



Hallo, Sie betreten nicht meine Seite, sondern nutzen Ihren Mailaccount. 
Die Antworten von mir sind kostenlos. Versprochen.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				etuso24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacky, sag mal biste als kind mal aufm kopf gefallen ?



Ich denke wohl nicht!
Hab aber gerade ein Breif von acoreus Collection Services erhalten mit der Überschrift " Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ".

Jacky


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> etuso24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst Du jetzt einen richtigen Mahnbescheid oder nur mal wieder eine "aller, aller, allerletzte Warnung"???


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du jetzt einen richtigen Mahnbescheid oder nur mal wieder eine "aller, aller, allerletzte Warnung"???



Bisher nur den höflichen Erpressungsversuch, ohne Einschreiben und nicht vom Gericht.  
Und da ich nicht auf dem Kopf gefallen bin, weis ich ja wie ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren aussieht.

Gruß Jacky.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> caipi66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werde doch bitte mal konkret und lass uns wissen, was die so schreiben...


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> caipi66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um welche Summe geht es?

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Der Jurist (10 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> Es wird heute noch ein paar neue Nachrichten geben.
> Als erster Punkt:
> ...




Es wäre nett, wenn die Geschädigten dann im Forum berichten, was aus der Sache geworden ist. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

*Re: Jacky*



			
				acoreus Collection Services schrieben Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Jacky
> 
> ...




So das sind die lustigen Zeilen.
Nur haben die vergessen, das ich IN-telegence, Worldlines, Mainpean,Herrn D.  und auch acoreus Collection Services bei der Kriminalpolizei wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Betrug und Geldwäsche angezeigt habe und das ein Ermittlungsverfahren durch die Staatanwaltschaft läuft.

Wie auch immer, sollen sie ruhig das Mahnverfahren einleiten, umso eher sehe ich sie vor Gericht. :lol: 

Gruß Jacky.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 November 2003)

> Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren...
> ...
> Trotz der Tatsache das unser Auftraggeber in seiner Funktion als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber die gegen Sie geltend gemachte Forderung durch den Ihnen vorliegenden Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN) zweifelsfrei und *rechtsgültig* begründet hat, bestreiten Sie dennoch nach wie vor dessen Anspruch.



Dafür gibt es eigentlich nur eine logische Erklärung: Die haben ihr hauseigenes Kriegsgericht...


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Ich habe bisher auf jedes Schreiben reagiert, obwohl ich das nicht brauche. Bisher habe ich ca. 15 Briefe an alle beteiligten Firmen geschickt.
Aber ich denke, dass ich mir jetzt das Porto spare. Die bekommen noch einen Brief von mir mit der Aufforderung, endlich zum Gericht zu gehen.

Jacky


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Ich sitze schon wie auf Kohlen, denn es ist gleich 15 Uhr und Herr Richter gibt uns bestimmt einige Neuigkeiten bekannt.
Des weiteren hoffe ich ja immer noch auf eine öffentliche Beantwortung der hier gestellten Fragen. :lol: 

Jacky

Dialer sollten generell verboten werden


----------



## atze46 (10 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bisher auf jedes Schreiben reagiert, obwohl ich das nicht brauche. Bisher habe ich ca. 15 Briefe an alle beteiligten Firmen geschickt.
> Aber ich denke, dass ich mir jetzt das Porto spare. Die bekommen noch einen Brief von mir mit der Aufforderung, endlich zum Gericht zu gehen.
> 
> Jacky



Hallo an Alle!

Auch ich erwarte sehnsüchtig das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren, zwar bin ich erst bei 96,42 Euronen aber sei es drum........
Habe genügend Beweise gegen meine 22sec Nutzung der Dienste von
-In-telegence-Worllines-Mainpean-
Mit dem heutigen Tage besteht auch der Beweis für eine Datenänderung durch den Dialer nach $303 StGB, denn dieser Dialer 0190 0 95647 änderte die Zeit seiner Einwahl auf meinem System!!

Seit heute wird auch über meine E-Mailadresse bei GMX ein ständiger Portscan durchgeführt (Adresse bekannt durch tel-tarif Forum)
Der Aktenordner wird immer dicker;stellt aber kein Problem dar, es gibt ja Tintenrefills zum nachfüllen der Druckerpatronen!

Gruß Atze

Bin mal gespannt, was der so freundl.Herr von Mainpean dazu zu bemerken hat.........


----------



## atze46 (10 November 2003)

Wer Interesse hat wie solch ein Portscan zurück verfolgt werden kann,dem empfehle ich McAfee 5.0!
Es ist schon erstaunlich,wer da alles so "auftaucht"

McAfee Visual Trace -  Version 3.27  Ergebnisse
Ziel: 213.165.65.100
Datum: 10.11.2003 (Montag), 13:31:23
Knoten:9


Knotendaten
Knoten Netz Inh IP-Adresse   Standort            Knotenname
   1   -   - 1xxxxxxxxxx   Unbekannt             Ihr Computer
   2   1   - 1xxxxxxxxxx     Unbekannt             
   3   2   - 2xxxxxxx     Wuppertal           
   4   2   - 2xxxxxxxxxxxx Wuppertal           
   5   3   1 62.154.17.182   Frankfurt am Main   f-ea1.f.de.net.dtag.de
   6   4   2 212.227.112.18  Unbekannt             so-1000.gw-backbone-a.ffm.schlund.net
   7   4   2 212.227.112.124 Karlsruhe           so-4000.gw-backbone-a.bs.ka.schlund.net
   8   4   2 212.227.121.225 Karlsruhe           v4032.gw-dist-a.bs.ka.schlund.net
   9   5   3 213.165.65.100  München             www.gmx.de


Paketdaten
Knoten Max Min Mittel Gesamt Verlust
   1    0    0    0    1    0
   2    0    0    0    1    0
   3   59   59   59    1    0
   4   57   57   57    1    0
   5  263  263  263    1    0
   6   62   62   62    1    0
   7   66   66   66    1    0
   8   66   66   66    1    0
   9 ---- ---- ----    2    2


Netzwerkdaten
Netzwerk-ID: 1

OrgName:    Internet Assigned Numbers Authority 
OrgID:      IANA
Address:    4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
City:       Marina del Rey
StateProv:  CA
PostalCode: 90292-6695
Country:    US

Netzwerk-ID: 2

OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:      RIPE
Address:    Singel 258
Address:    1016 AB
City:       Amsterdam
StateProv:  
PostalCode: 
Country:    NL

Netzwerk-ID: 3

OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:      RIPE
Address:    Singel 258
Address:    1016 AB
City:       Amsterdam
StateProv:  
PostalCode: 
Country:    NL

Netzwerk-ID: 4

OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:      RIPE
Address:    Singel 258
Address:    1016 AB
City:       Amsterdam
StateProv:  
PostalCode: 
Country:    NL

Netzwerk-ID: 5

OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
OrgID:      RIPE
Address:    Singel 258
Address:    1016 AB
City:       Amsterdam
StateProv:  
PostalCode: 
Country:    NL



Inhaberdaten
Inhaber-ID: 1
Kontaktinformationen zum Inhaber finden Sie im Inhaberbereich.
Inhaber-ID: 2
Kontaktinformationen zum Inhaber finden Sie im Inhaberbereich.

Inhaber-ID: 3
Kontaktinformationen zum Inhaber finden Sie im Inhaberbereich.
_____
Copyright © 1997-2003 Networks Associates Technology, Inc.  All Rights Reserved
3faf8510
96 ea


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*Was sol dieser Trace aussagen*

Und was soll dieses Traceroute jetzt aussagen?
Man kennt jetzt den "Weg" zu gmx.de
Wo liegt daran der Bezug zu Dialern oder Mehrwertnummern.

Dieser Trace sieht eigentlich völlig harmlos aus.

Für einen Trace brauche ich übrigens keine Fremdprogramme, das "bordeigene" tracert von Windows bzw. traceroute von Linux tut es auch.
Die Zickzacklinien auf irgendwelchen Karten bei gekauften Traceprogrammen sind ohnehin nur Spielerei.

Whoisinformationen kann ich mir kostenlos zB auch hier http://www.iks-jena.de/cgi-bin/whois
holen.

Zum Thema Portscans empfehle ich übrigens die gründliche Lektüre von 

http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/41597
bzw. der restlichen Seiten bei Heise-Security.


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Tja irgendwie hat Herr Richter wohl keine Zeit.
Es ist bald 16 Uhr und kein Eintrag von Herrn Richter.
Aber ich verstehe ja auch, dass er sich genau überlegen muss, was er antwortet.
Gruß Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*Re: Was sol dieser Trace aussagen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll dieses Traceroute jetzt aussagen?
> Man kennt jetzt den "Weg" zu gmx.de
> Wo liegt daran der Bezug zu Dialern oder Mehrwertnummern.
> 
> ...



Danke @Gast!

Dieser war auch harmlos, werde hier oder in anderen ähnlichen Foren keine relevanten Daten veröffentlichen!
Habe mit Deiner Antwort schon genug erreicht........
Das mit den Scans hat einen bestimmten Beginn und ebenso eine Verbindung zu bestimmten Geschehnissen!
Außerdem war dieser Trace von mir geändert!

Einen schönen Nachmittag noch 
@Gast


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/presse.htm

Ich kann leider alle Fragen nicht persönlich bearbeiten. Wir haben aber seit heute viele verschiedene Mailadressen für diesen Bereich eingerichtet.
siehe Pressemitteilung Dialer&Recht

Nach und nach werde ich aber versuchen, hier die wichtigsten Fragen zu beantworten.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Counselor (10 November 2003)

*Re: Was sol dieser Trace aussagen*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Whoisinformationen kann ich mir kostenlos zB auch hier http://www.iks-jena.de/cgi-bin/whois
> holen.



Ich bin auch etwas erstaunt, zumal Computerbetrug einen Whois-Dienst hat

http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/

Counselor


----------



## Rechenknecht (10 November 2003)

@atze46
Bei diesen logs findest Du natürlich auch jedes automatische ping.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*Ich stehe wohl noch immer auf dem Schlauch*

Der Sinn dieses Traces ist mir aber noch immer unklar, insbesondere wenn er abgeändert wurde.

Was ist nun mit folgendem Satz gemeint:


Zitat Anfang:

Seit heute wird auch über meine E-Mailadresse bei GMX ein ständiger Portscan durchgeführt
                  (Adresse bekannt durch tel-tarif Forum) 

Zitat Ende

Portscans kommen übrigens auch so ständig an, dafür braucht man bloß die Netzverbindung starten, üblicherweise sind es nur "Scriptkiddies" auf der Suche nach diversen offenen Servern, Diensten,... Blocken und nicht weiter darüber ärgern.

Ich weiß auch nicht, inwieweit durch meine Frage etwas erreicht wurde? Den Heisenewsticker wird ja wohl jeder hier kennen, oder kannte ihn wirklich noch jemand nicht?

Falls das bordeigene Traceroute gemeint war: Es ist übrigens (mindestens seit Win98, wahrscheinlich sogar Win95) wie folgt zu finden:

Start - Programme Eingabeaufforderung und dort dann tracert und gewünschtes Ziel angeben.
zB tracert forum.computerbetrug.de

genaue Syntax:
Syntax: TRACERT [-d] [-h Abschnitte max] [-j Host-Liste] [-w Timeout] Zielnam

Options:
    -d                 Adressen nicht zu Hostnamen auswerten.
    -h Abschnitte max   Max. Anzahl an Abschnitten bei Zielsuche.
    -j Host-Liste       "Loose Source Route" gemäß Host-Liste.
    -w Timeout          Timeout in Millisekunden für eine Antwort.


Bezüglich des Whoisservers:
Bei Computerbetrug.de stand irgendwas von Probebetrieb, folglich habe ich aus meinen Bookmarks eine ähnliche Seite gewählt und hier gepostet.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

Ähm was hat das jetzt bitte mit diesem Thema zutun?

Back to topic please...


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*Denken > Reden > Handeln*

Sehr ..ehrter Herr Richter,

schönes Gefühl eine 'wichtige' Person zu sein?

"Alle hier mitlesenden Nutzer (Geschädigte) ..."
- die Einsicht, dass Sie Ihren Vertragspartner Schaden zugefügt haben,
   kam ja wohl nicht über Nacht.

"Die Antworten von mir sind kostenlos. Versprochen."
-   hoffentlich kein Versprecher !

"Bei berechtigten Beschwerden zeigen wir uns kulant. Garantiert."
- wow; seit wann denn dass?

Schließlich hatte ich Ihnen und Herrn Dr. K. jeweils einen sachlichen Brief geschrieben, mit der Aufforderung von den objektiv rechtswidrigen Forderungen Abstand zu nehmen. Zwei von Drei Einwahlen (kazaa) währten keine halbe Minute!
Hätte ich Sie etwa um Ihre gepriesene Kulanz bitten sollen?

Das Angebot mit der direkten Mail-Adresse ist zwar nett, doch wer 
wissentlich & willentlich meinen Computer lahmgelegt hat, der bekommt meine Mail-Adresse nicht. Vertrauen muss man sich erst verdienen.

Denken > Reden > Handeln

Bei wem das völlig auseinanderklafft, 
der  ist entweder ......

Mf'G, greenhorn

_Bei allem Verständnis für die Seelenlage, Beitrag aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre nett, wenn die Geschädigten dann im Forum berichten, was aus der Sache geworden ist. Ich bin gespannt.



Da ich ein gutgläubiger Mensch bin und jedem seine Chance gebe, habe ich Herrn Richter meine Sachlage in einer E.-Mail geschildert.

Der Kontakt klappt zu meiner Verwunderung relativ gut.  :respekt: 
Laut seiner E.-Mailantwort will er mich unterstützen.  :gruebel:

Trotzdem vertraue ich dem Frieden noch nicht so richtig.
Ich denke, dass er erst Taten folgen lassen muss, wie z.B die öffentliche Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen hier.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass er erst Taten folgen lassen muss, wie z.B die öffentliche
> Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen hier.
> Gruß Jacky



Bei allen  Vorschußlorbeeren, selbst wenn er in deinem Fall und bei den anderen Betroffenen 
 Fall "Kulanz" zeigen sollte, was heißt das denn für all diejenigen, die den Weg in dieses Forum 
erst gar nicht finden oder gefunden haben.
Das ist doch alles nur Augenwischerei, da wird höchstens eine publicityträchtige 
Edelmenschentumshow abgezogen, und all die anderen (von den ich einige kenne, aber leider erst als
 es zu spät war, erfahren habe) werden munter weiter zur Kasse gebeten.
cp


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Ich sage ja, er muss Taten folgen lassen und auf die warte ich schon gespannt.

Die von dir zu recht genannten, anderen geschädigt und betroffenen sollten selbverständlich auch in den Genuß seiner Taten kommen.
Eine Chance hat er, wie er sie nutzt, sollte er sich gut überlegen.

Jacky


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Jacky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Änderungen am Dialer und der Umgang mit Beschwerden und Missbrauch betreffen alle Kunden. Also keine "publicityträchtige 
Edelmenschentumshow". Sowas brauchen nur schlechte Sänger.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2003)

http://www.wdr.de/tv/blaubaer/luegen_05.phtml

cp


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

Hallo,

ich glaube das Hr. R. schon mal vorab Pluspunkte für die bevorstehenden Prozesse machen will. Nach dem Motto "Sehen Sie doch welch' ein Menschenfreund ich bin, Herr (Amts)-Richer".  

Nutzt nichts, nutzt gar nichts Herr Richter.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Laut seiner E.-Mailantwort will er mich unterstützen.  :gruebel:


Finanziell, seelisch, beim Ausfüllen des Überweisungsträgers ...  :roll:


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wdr.de/tv/blaubaer/luegen_05.phtml
> 
> cp



Hmmm....kann ich auch:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...5131/sr=2-2/ref=sr_2_11_2/028-6068241-0050923

AR

PS: Wirklich sinnvoller Beitrag cp !

Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema:
http://www.mainpean.de/?what=presseinfo

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...5424/sr=1-7/ref=sr_1_11_7/302-7701239-1935230

Oder so .. ?


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema:
> http://www.mainpean.de/?what=presseinfo
> MfG A.Richter


Also doch:
http://www.wdr.de/tv/blaubaer/luegen_05.phtml


> "Wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht, und wenn er auch die Wahrheit spricht":


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

Der Ungläubige schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltet Ihr für diese geistreichen Beiträge eine eigene Diskussionsrunde eröffnen!


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wirklich sinnvoller Beitrag cp !
> 
> Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema:
> http://www.mainpean.de/?what=presseinfo
> ...



Ja Herr Richter? Wir warten ja schon ungeduldig.
In der Zeit, hätten Sie hier auch schon einpaar Fragen beantworten können.

Ich bin einwenig entäuscht wenn das schon alles war.

Gruß Jacky


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2003)

caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltet Ihr für diese geistreichen Beiträge eine eigene Diskussionsrunde eröffnen!



Warum, das ist genau der richtige Thread für diese Kommentare, wie man in den Wald hineinruft,
so schallt es heraus...


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

*Re: Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean*



			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Richter.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig sein, aber was ist mit Ihrer zugesagten Beantwortung unserer Fragen?
> Es wäre schön, wenn Sie zwischen Indiana Jones und der Pflege Ihrer verruften Dialer endlich dafür Zeit aufbringen würden.
> ...



Ich wollte nur noch mal auf diesen Fragenkatalog hinweisen, man vergißt doch so schnell...


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

*Re: Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean*



			
				caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacky schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für Antworten möchte man denn auf diese Fragen hören?
Beispiel:"2. Was halten Sie, als seriöse und ehrbare Firma davon, dass durch Ihr Produkt Familien und User vor einer finanziellen Katastrophe stehen?"

Antwort A: Ich halte davon garnichts
Antwort B: Ich bin zu tiefst betroffen und werde mich um die Familien kümmern.
Antwort C: Teure Wohnungen und teures Gas hat auch so manchen ruiniert.
Man sieht: In jeder Antwort steckt etwas, womit man mich steinigen könnte.

Aber eventl. mal so:
Antwort 1 (Es gibt nur diese) Jeder Fall wird geprüft. Stellt sich ein Missbrauch herraus, klären wir das zu Gunsten des Kunden. Er muss nicht zahlen. Hat der Kunde das Angebot genutzt, muss er zahlen. Ob nun eine Familie, ein Arbeitsloser oder ein Millionär. 

MfG A.Richter 

PS: Soll ich die anderen Punkte auch noch beantworten.
PSPS: Der Vergleich hinkt etwas: Frag mal den BMW-Vorstand, was er davon hält, das mit seinen Autos Kinder getötet werden.......

So jetzt steinigt mich.......


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> PSPS: Der Vergleich hinkt etwas: Frag mal den BMW-Vorstand, was er davon hält, das mit seinen Autos Kinder getötet werden.......
> 
> So jetzt steinigt mich.......


Nö , warum, wer so antwortet, zeigt doch wes Geistes Kind er ist.... 
cp


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

@AR

Nur gut, daß Sie kein Vorstand bei BMW sind...

Was verstehen Sie unter "Angebot genutzt"?
wenn sich jemand (im Glauben, das ganze wäre KOSTENLOS, Schrott wie ein Zugangstool mit dem Namen "Kaaza.exe" zieht, weil er den Hinweis"79,90 €/Std." übersehen hat, ist er arglistig getäuscht und somit betrogen worden! 
Was den BMW als Beispiel anbelangt: Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, steht auch nicht KOSTENLOS in der Windschutzscheibe und der wahre Preis im Radkasten!
Außerdem habe ich in jedem seriösen Geschäft ein Rückgaberecht, wenn ich mit der Ware nicht einverstanden bin oder sie qualitative Mängel aufweist!


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

*ein Welt ohne Wertung ist grau und nicht blau*

Sehr verehrter Herr Richter,

angenommen, ein Vertragspartner (~Geschädigter)
hat eine rechtswidrige Forderung bezahlt;
bekommt er diese dann kulanterweise zurückerstattet ?

OfG, greenhorn


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (10 November 2003)

caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> @AR
> 
> Nur gut, daß Sie kein Vorstand bei BMW sind...
> 
> ...



Richtig. Es ging auch nur um die direkte Frage von Jacky.
Allerdings muss ich mal in den Raum stellen: Egal was auf Webseiten, Handzetteln, Fernsehberichten, Faxabruforgien steht. Ob der Preis nun "verständlich" war oder mit einem * gezeichnet.
Jeder deutschsprechende Bundesbürger sollte nach über 11 Jahren 0190-Werbung wissen, das 0190-Nummern Geld kosten. Das der Preis in einer bestimmten Größe verhanden sein muss, versteht sich von selbst. Es kann aber keiner sagen: Ich wusste nicht, das eine 0190-Nummer was kostet. Über die diversen Werbefehler mancher Nutzer (Webmaster) müssen wir uns nicht streiten. Aber die 0190Nummer ist und war in unserem Dialer NIE übersehbar. Aber da können wir endlos posten.....

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## caipi66 (10 November 2003)

@AR

wählen heißt für mich, mit dem Finger Tasten auf einem Tastenfeld zu drücken. Dann kann ich nicht behaupten, ich hätte nichts gewußt!

Das ist etwas anderes als vielsagende Hinweise wie "Verbinden mit PTP?"
Genausogut könnte da stehen "War Ihr Hund heute schon kacken?"
oder sonst nicht was! Und wenn Sie auf "Ja, weiter" clicken, ist es zu spät!

Was für wertvolle Dienste Sie erworben haben, merken Sie auf der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung!


----------



## johinos (10 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die 0190Nummer ist und war in unserem Dialer NIE übersehbar. Aber da können wir endlos posten.....
> Gruß A.Richter


Nach Wegklicken von diversen Pop-Ups und begeistertem Voranklicken von einem "kostenlos" zum nächsten "free" über ein "gratis" sollte man noch die graue Zahlenkolonne unter dem grellen "Weiter" als Kostenhinweis deuten?


----------



## Jacky (10 November 2003)

Herr Richter.

Wenn Ihre Antworten nur so direkt wären, wie meine Fragen.
Sie reden um den heißen Brei. Es tut mir leid, das ich das so sagen muss.

Ps. Antwort B, mit darauf folgenden Taten, hätte mich schon eher überzeugen können.

Jacky


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2003)

http://www.spreadshirt.de/shops/13000/12749/products/12749_122398_1_huge.jpg


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2003)

:cry: Tja Herr Richter.....

Ich hatte doch tatsächlich geglaubt, das Sie nun etwas für Ihr Image und ihre Dialer und somit * für* ihre Kunden (nicht die AWM`s sondern die zahlenden Kunden sind gemeint.) tun wollen.
Aber wenn ich jetzt ihre Antworten lese.... Tja da schwindet meine Hoffnung zusehendst. Zu Anfang war ich drauf und dran, den "pessimisten" und Angreifen zu sagen, wartets doch erstmal ab, er will was tun.
Das sie sich dann den "Angreifern" nicht stellen wollten, fand ich auch gut.
Aber das dann wirklich wichtige und gute Fragen, von ihnen auch unter den Teppich gekehrt wurden, macht mich traurig und weckt *leider* den Verdacht in mir, das diese "Miesepeter" sie doch eher durchschauten als ich, der immer wieder ans Gute im Menschen glaubt.
Doch bei ihrer Person schwindet der Glauben ans Gute, wenn ich diese 14 Seiten bisher lese...
Denn bisher lese ich nur Werbebotschaften für Mainpean aber keine Taten für die zahlenden Kunden
 :bigcry:


----------



## sascha (11 November 2003)

> Verfasst am: 08 Nov 2003 01:05    Titel:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Nachdem die Fragen möglicherweise untergegangen sind, hier noch einmal zur gefälligen Beachtung und Beantwortung. Allein Frage 3 ist - wenngleich nur in Ansätzen - bisher beantwortet.


----------



## dialerfucker (11 November 2003)

@A.R.

Und ich wünsch mir gerne von Ihnen das Stück "Je ne regrette rien" von Edith Piaf, und wenn Sie es selbst singen könnten und hier als MP3 reinstellen, das wär echt Klasse! Danke vorab für Ihre Bemühungen!
 8)


----------



## Der Genervte (11 November 2003)

*Test*

Hmm, die Maßnahmen von Mainpean alias A.R. gehen ja in die richtige Richtung - auch wenn da noch ein weiter Weg vor ihnen liegt.

Allerdings muß sich jetzt erstmal beweisen, das A.R. auch das meint, was er postet. Deswegen bitte ich alle, die Antworten oder Reaktionen erhalten, diese hier auch zu posten und nicht einfach aus dem Forum hier verschwinden.

Auch ich habe an die neue Mail-Addy meinen 'Fall' mit Daten geschickt, und werde über Reaktionen hier berichten - mal sehen wie viel oder wenig das wird.

 @Mainpean
Und, eine - wie ich finde wichtige - Frage hat Hr. R. noch nicht beantwortet:
Wie will Mainpean in Zukunft mit Webmastern umgehen, die die 'Produkte' von Mainpean in zweifelhafter Weise benutzen?
Beispiel: undurchsichtige/unrichtige Preisangaben, Bewerbung von Leistungen die nicht erbracht werden sollen,.......usw.


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

Natürlich Abmahnen! Damit lässt sich schließlich auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 November 2003)

hier nochmal die Fragenkataloge:


			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Richter.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig sein, aber was ist mit Ihrer zugesagten Beantwortung unserer Fragen?
> Es wäre schön, wenn Sie zwischen Indiana Jones und der Pflege Ihrer verruften Dialer endlich dafür Zeit aufbringen würden.
> ...





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Verfasst am: 08 Nov 2003 01:05    Titel:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Wir warten alle gespannt auf die Antworten...
jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (11 November 2003)

@ Mainpean GmbH


Neben den hier genannten Einzelfällen würde mich interessieren, wie Ihr Unternehmen mit der Verfügung der RegTP umgeht.

Wird der Entzug der Registrierung hingenommen. Wird die Aufhebung des Entzugs der Registrierung angestrebt oder nur eine Klärung der Rechtsfrage (Feststellungsklage).

Wie werden die Dialer aussehen, falls Sie die Auseinandersetzung gewinnen?


----------



## Jacky (11 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die 0190Nummer ist und war in unserem Dialer NIE übersehbar. Aber da können wir endlos posten.....
> 
> Gruß A.Richter



Bitte, wo ist hier beim vergrößern der Dialer erkennbar?

Ich habe Bilder von der ganzen Seite, bis zum Schluß.
Da, wo eventuell ein Preis stehen könnte, ist Werbung von ebay.

Anmerkung: Alles was blau ist, führt zum "kostenlosen" Stardialer.

*[Virenscanner: URL im Anhang eliminiert (per PN an Hr. Richter)]*


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (11 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mainpean GmbH
> 
> 
> Neben den hier genannten Einzelfällen würde mich interessieren, wie Ihr Unternehmen mit der Verfügung der RegTP umgeht.
> ...



Es steht mir momentan nicht zu, alles zu beantworten.
Nur soviel: Wir werden (falls wir gewinnen oder verlieren) das Rad der Zeit NICHT zurückdrehen. Wir werden im Dialog mit der Regtp und unseren Beratern eine Lösung finden, die den Verbrauchern den optimalen Schutz liefert. Dabei werden wir unsere Wünsche und Ideen teilweise zurücknehmen.
Wir haben jetzt die Möglichkeit mit allen Problemem (Probleme der Verbraucher)aufzuräumen. Diese Möglichkeit werden wir nutzen.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben jetzt die Möglichkeit mit allen Problemem (Probleme der Verbraucher)aufzuräumen. Diese Möglichkeit werden wir nutzen.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Anders ausgedrückt : Es ist die einzige Chance. 
Abzuwarten bleibt, was dann noch vom Umsatz übrigbleibt. 

Aber sei's drum : mich interessiert als Geschädigter (1MD) auch nicht, wie der Mainpean-Dialer in Zukunft aussieht - ich habe ihn nie willentlich genutzt und werde es sicher auch nicht tun. Ich nutze das www nämlich nicht, um irgendwelche Mädels (die auf andere Weise zu Opfern geworden sind) per webcam zu betrachten oder mir mit Dialern irgendetwas herunterzuladen, was es kostenlos gibt, sofern man an die richtige Adresse gelangt.

Trotzdem - im Sinne künftiger Nutzer - viel Erfold beim Verbessern des Dialers. Das Potential ist ja groß genug.

Ein Gast


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

Zwischen



> Nun wieder zum Thema:
> Wer möchte was wissen?



und 



> Es steht mir momentan nicht zu, alles zu beantworten.



liegen 

1. genau vier Tage
2. ein paar Andeutungen und viel heiße Luft
3. ein groß angelegte PR-Kampagne der von Regulierern und Bundesregierung bekanntlich arg angeschossenen Mainpean GmbH.

Nur die (ganz offensichtlich berechtigten) Fragen hier wurden - entgegen der Ankündigung - leider nicht beantwortet. Eine Chance vertan, Herr Richter...

K.D. Krauß


----------



## Devilfrank (11 November 2003)

Eine gelungene Zusammenfassung des bisherigen Geschehens...
Öhem.
Wieso hatte ich das bloß vorher schon geahnt?
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2003)

Bei so viel Ignoranz dieser Poster kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.

Egal warum Mainpean momentan den Dialog sucht (lautere oder unlautere Motive), warum reagiert 80% der Leute hier derartig desktruktiv?

Was soll denn A. Richter sagen, wenn man ihn fragt, ob er nicht Dialer verbieten will.

Warum wird hier nicht der Dialog gesucht, nach den unendlichen Quälereien und Wahnsinnigkeiten in der Vergangenheit. Anstatt dessen wird hier eine gute Chance vertan, das Problem wirklich anzugehen.

Den Dialer-Missbrauch kriegt man nicht gebacken, indem man alle Dialer verbietet. Wo ist der konstruktive Ansatz von den Verbraucherschützern? Ich höre immer nur verbieten.

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich finde die kritischen Fragen vom Juristen und von Sascha sehr wichtig. Aber beim Lesen der Threads beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass mehr als 50% der Poster hier nicht klar zwischen Dialer-Hersteller und Webmaster differenzieren können.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2003)

Wer hier ignorant ist, darüber läßt sich nicht streiten: 



			
				Satan schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird hier nicht der Dialog gesucht, nach den unendlichen Quälereien und Wahnsinnigkeiten in der Vergangenheit. Anstatt dessen wird hier eine gute Chance vertan, das Problem wirklich anzugehen.
> 
> 
> Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Ich finde die kritischen Fragen vom Juristen und von Sascha sehr wichtig. Aber beim Lesen der Threads beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass mehr als 50% der Poster hier nicht klar zwischen Dialer-Hersteller und Webmaster differenzieren können.



Dieses Forum "verdankt"   vor allem der Dialerabzockerei die Entstehung. Hier sich hinzustellen und den
Betroffenen dreist ins Gesicht zu sagen, vergeßt was war (bezahlt man schön euere Rechnungen, versteht sich),
das ist ignorant

Dem Normal-User ist es völlig wurscht, wer ihn da abzockt, Dialer-Hersteller und Webmaster 
tragen gleichermaßen die Verantwortung dafür, was passiert ist. 
Dies ist ein Forum Betroffener, von denen kein einziger "freiwillig" zu Kasse gebeten wurde.

Hier Propaganda für Dialer zu machen, ist schlicht lächerlich, es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 
den hier Betroffenen völlig wurscht, wie Webmaster oder Dialerhersteller  Geld verdienen.
Wenn sie ein System anbieten, daß keinen Mißbrauch ermöglicht, umso besser , aber das gabs ja schon. 
(und in anderen Länderen nach wie vor) 
cp


----------



## Der Genervte (11 November 2003)

*looooooooool*

@Gast

Mal wieder ein Beitrag nach dem Motto: "was kann ich dafür, wenn einer erschossen wird - ich produziere Waffen ja nur als Blumenvasen!"

Derjenige, der ein 'Produkt' zu Verfügung stellt, haftet - zumindest moralisch - auch dafür mit, wenn Andere dieses 'Produkt' mißbrauchen.

Und, derjenige darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn er in die Schußlinie gerät.

@Mainpean
Nagut, das nicht alle Fragen beantwortet werden können (wollen) ist bedingt nachvollziehbar. Allerdings, einige der hier gestellten Fragen zu extremen Auswüchsen sollten beantwortet werden - und sei es nur, um die Wandlung von Saulus zu Paulus zu beweisen.

@All
Auf meine Mail an die neue Addy von Mainpean bislang nur eine Autoantwort. Gehe mal davon aus - noch -, das erst neues Personal zur Abarbeitung gesucht werden muß.


----------



## sascha (11 November 2003)

@Jochen

Du darfst zwei Dinge nicht außer acht lassen:

1. Du befindest Dich hier in einem Forum, in dem sich überwiegend Opfer, bzw. Betroffene der Dialer-Problematik bewegen. Das sind i.d. R. (was wahrlich nicht abfällig gemeint ist) Otto-Normal-Surfer, die teilweise sehr dicke Rechnungen bekommen haben - mit einer 0190-Nummer und dahinter einem zwei-, drei- oder vierstelligen Betrag. Da hast Du in der Regel keine große Lust mehr, die vielfältigen Verästelungen des Dialer- und Mehrwertnummernsystems auseinander zu wursteln. Du fühlst Dich "lediglich" betrogen und willst Dein Geld zurück, bzw. es nicht bezahlen. Das hat nichts mit Ignoranz zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit Unverständnis, Sorge, Wut, und unter Umständen sogar (Existenz-)Ängsten. Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein, wenn man hier als Vertreter "der anderen Seite" auftritt. Letztlich muss Herr Richter hier nicht nur für seine Firma einstehen, sondern auch für seine Branche - ob er will oder nicht. Und da gehören seine Webmaster nun mal direkt oder indirekt dazu. 

2. Mit seinem Dialog-Angebot hat Herr Richter zweifellos große Erwartungen geweckt. Es wäre nicht nur enttäuschend, wenn es nun bei Allgemeinplätzen bleiben würde. Es würde auch die sicherlich und nicht nur hier vorhandenen (Vor-)urteile stärken, dass dieses Gesprächsangebot und die gleichzeitig gestartete "Verbraucher-Initiative" von Mainpean lediglich der Versuch ist, das zweifellos angeschlagene Image des Unternehmens aufzupolieren. In der Unternehmenskommunikation nennt man so etwas "Krisen-Management". Ich denke, in den nächsten Tagen werden wir uns sicherlich ein besseres Urteil bilden können, was hier Ende vergangener Woche gestartet wurde.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## DocSnyder (11 November 2003)

Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Mainpean Dialog sucht und hinterher die Beteiligten das Gefühl hatten, nur hingehalten und verars..t worden zu sein.

Zur Erinnerung:

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]lgate.org
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]
http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

Ich würde mich ja wirklich freuen, wenn an dem Angebot eines konstruktiven Dialogs wenigstens dieses Mal etwas dran wäre.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @Jochen
> 
> Du darfst zwei Dinge nicht außer acht lassen:


Das stimmt schon. Aber ich tippe jetzt einfach einmal, dass 80% der Leute, die hier posten, noch nie Opfer eines Dialers geworden sind? Oder bist Du es geworden, Sascha? Du, DocSnyer? usw.

Gerade Ihr, die Ihr die Interessen der Verbraucher vertretet, habt zugleich eine gewisse Verantwortung. Wie gesagt, Mainpean mag diese gesamte Aktion aus welchen Gründen auch immer gestartet haben, Ihr macht Sie aber nur kaputt, wenn Ihr gleich den grossen Hammer rausholt
und draufschlagt?

Warum fängt man nicht mit kleineren Fragen an? Ich habe hier einen einzigen Poster gesehen, der etwas an der Funktion bzw. am Layout des neuen Dialers zur Änderung vorgeschlagen hat. Alle anderen dreschen (berechtigterweise) ein.

So wird das NIE was. Wir können hier Mainpean weiter (berechtigterweise oder unberechtigterweise) als Inkarnation und Stellvertreter des Bösen ansehen. So werden wir aber nie das Problem lösen. 

Und genau hier ist meine Kritik: Es wäre vor allem für die Verbraucher sinnvoll, wenn man versuchen würde, den Knochen, der da hingeworfen hat, aufzuheben. Bislang sehe ich das nicht. Jeder stellt hier wilde Fragen und äussert wüste Kritik.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Mit seinem Dialog-Angebot hat Herr Richter zweifellos große Erwartungen geweckt. Es wäre nicht nur enttäuschend, wenn es nun bei Allgemeinplätzen bleiben würde. Es würde auch die sicherlich und nicht nur hier vorhandenen (Vor-)urteile stärken, dass dieses Gesprächsangebot und die gleichzeitig gestartete "Verbraucher-Initiative" von Mainpean lediglich der Versuch ist, das zweifellos angeschlagene Image des Unternehmens aufzupolieren. In der Unternehmenskommunikation nennt man so etwas "Krisen-Management". Ich denke, in den nächsten Tagen werden wir uns sicherlich ein besseres Urteil bilden können, was hier Ende vergangener Woche gestartet wurde.



Du hast zweifelsohne Recht damit, dass Mainpean hier grosse Erwartungen geweckt hat. Die bisherigen Antworten sind mehr als dürftig. Da muss er endlich mehr nachlegen, volle Zustimmung.

ABER: Bringt es etwas, wenn Du, Sascha, das ganze nur als blosse PR bezeichnest? Und die Vorurteile damit stärkst, dass das Ganze nur ein PR-Gag ist. Fragt doch lieber sachlich nach, ohne Kommentierung und Einschätzung. Der Leser wird sich doch selber seine Gedanken machen können, wenn hier ständig vernünftige und sachliche Fragen gestellt werden, der A. Richter aber nicht darauf antwortet.

In dem bisherigen Stil vergrätzt Ihr aber nur die Kommunikation. Ich finde das wenig klug. So klein der Strohhalm auch sein sollte, lasst uns ihn nutzen.

Jochen


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

@ Jochen  (alias [email protected]@N), wenn ich richtig vermute

1. Meine Tochter hatte einen Dialer auf dem Familien PC eingefangen. Ich sollte bezahlen, deshalb kam ich zum Thema.

2. Wenn ein Unternehmen wie MP in Generalversch .... bei den Netznutzern ist, kann man die Flucht nach vorne antreten. Das ist nicht nur legitim, sondern sogar ehrenhaft, wenn es ehrlich gemeint ist. Ehrlich gemeint ist es aber nur, wenn man in Zukunft die selbst erkannten und selbst anerkannten Miss-Stände ändert.

MP hat seine Dialer geändert. Die Frage bleibt, wie geht es weiter, falls MP vor dem Verwaltungsgericht gegen die RegTP gewinnt: Werden die alten Modelle wieder auf den Markt geworfen. Dazu muss sich MP doch Gedanken gemacht haben. Kommen die alten "Modelle" wieder auf den Markt, dann ja, dann war die Bekehrung nur unter Zwang der RegTP, als nur zum Schein.

Wenn einige Nutzer hier im Forum ihrer Verärgerung Luft machen, dann muss  MP dies aushalten.

Denn MP war hier schon unter anderem Nick vertreten. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden, wenn ein Tonnos-Berlin eine E-Mail an einen A.R. bei MP anfordert.

Also bitte keine Sorge um MP. A.R. wusste, auf was er sich einlässt, als er hier antrat. Wer ihn jetzt quasi unter "Naturschutz" stellen will, deutet an, dass MP nicht wusste, was kommt. Wenn ich MP wäre, würde mich dagegen verwahren.


----------



## Devilfrank (12 November 2003)

@Jochen
Es gibt doch seit Tagen Fragen, die nicht beantwortet werden. Siehe bspw. die Fragen von Sascha.
Was erwartest Du denn? Dass wir die Antworten auch noch vorgeben? Am Besten als multple choice?
Bisher kam da gar nichts ausser heisse Luft. Kein Wunder, dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass wir hier alle als Kulisse für eine PR-Show dienen.


----------



## Counselor (12 November 2003)

@Jochen

Ich selbst war vor etwa einem Jahr von einem spanischen Autodialer betroffen. Die Einwahlen fanden am 4.9. und 9.9.2002 statt, und dauerten einmal 2:59 min und einmal 14 s. Es folgte Widerspruch bei der Telekom mit unverschämten Antworten durch die Telekom. Eine Kostprobe:



			
				DTAG schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Sie mit dieser Entscheidung nicht einverstanden sind, steht Ihnen der Rechtsweg vor dem zuständigen ordentlichen Gericht offen.



Das Geld wurde per Lastschrift eingezogen und nie mehr zurückbezahlt. Der Schaden war zwar nicht hoch, dennoch Betrug und Geldwäsche.

Andererseits sehe ich auch die Notwendigkeit, daß es im Internet Bezahlverfahren geben muß. Und ein legaler Dialer, der gegenüber dem Verbraucher transparent ist, hat seine Berechtigung.

Transparenz kann aber nur heißen, daß dem Verbraucher klar ist, für welches Produkt er wieviel zahlen muß. Wie Webmaster und Dialerhersteller die Darstellung von Preis und Leistung verwirklichen, ist mir als Verbraucher einerlei. Hauptsache ist, sie tun es endlich (ohne Popupgewitter und kostenlos-Verschleierungstaktiken).

Counselor


----------



## atze46 (12 November 2003)

Guten Morgen!

@[email protected]
<"Aber ich tippe jetzt einfach einmal, dass 80% der Leute, die hier posten, noch nie Opfer eines Dialers geworden sind? "<

Dazu könnte man eine Umfrage machen,würde aber den Rahmen sprengen....
Mein Dialer:
EVN-0190 0 95647-06.07.2003 10.10Uhr für 22sec.......
(Habe ich damit die Berechtigung hier teil zu nehmen.......Danke)

Für mich ist Mainpean hier im Forum "der Wolf im Schafspelz"
Vertreter dieser Firma sollten sich bei der Vielzahl der Geschädigten dessen bewußt sein und müssen sich "Andersdenken" bzw.schreiben der Geschädigten erst erarbeiten!!

Gruß Atze


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Dicke Luft unter der Decke*

Hallo,

kann jemand einen Zusammenhang zwischen der 
Mainpean / Worldlines / 1md - Achse, und
der ISV GmbH & Blinx GmbH (Berlin) feststellen ?

Bei sovielen involvierten Parteien kann ich kaum glauben,
daß sich der Kreis bereits geschlossen hat.

hasta luego, burroverde


----------



## Rechenknecht (12 November 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Mainpean Dialog sucht und hinterher die Beteiligten das Gefühl hatten, nur hingehalten und verars..t worden zu sein.
> 
> Zur Erinnerung:
> 
> ...


Hey Doc,
schöne Linkliste. Man braucht bloß das Datum der Beiträge ändern und schon passt es auch hier her.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31239#31239


			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Nie willentlich genutzt?
> Wo war den Ihr Wille als Sie beim Dialer die Kosten sehen konnten und auf ja weiter geklickt haben?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31237#31237


			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Richter sagte im Dialer, nicht auf der Seite!
> Es gibt keinerlei gesetzliche Vorschrift dass auf der Seite selbst eine Preisangabe stehen muss.


Zwei Postings, zwei  "hochinteressante" Beiträge, werden wir uns auf noch mehr dieser bestellten  
Postings   gefaßt machen müssen?   :bandit 

cp


----------



## dvill (12 November 2003)

> Es gibt keinerlei gesetzliche Vorschrift dass auf der Seite selbst eine Preisangabe stehen muss.


Das ist eine allseits beliebte Fehlinterpretation bei Fallenstellern.

Der FST-Kodex ist bei den Nutzungsbestimmungen für Mehrwertnummern und/oder Dialern immer Pflicht. Im MWD-Gesetz wird auch immer darauf Bezug genommen.

Wir lesen also


> 3.
> Werbung
> 
> Die Wörter Werbung oder Werbemaßnahmen bezeichnen alle Formen der aktiv veranlassten Veröffentlichungen.
> ...


Verbraucher dürfen also bezüglich der Kosten nicht irregeführt werden. Das setzt die Kosteninformation wohl voraus.

Nach dem MWD-Gesetz ist weiter bereits der Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmungspflichtig. Diese Forderung besteht per Gesetz und ist nur erfüllbar bei Angabe der Kosten vor dem Zustimmungshandeln des Verbrauchers.

Die Zeit des Feilschärungschwindels läuft ab, so oder so ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

atze46 schrieb:
			
		

> EVN-0190 0 95647-06.07.2003 10.10Uhr für 22sec.......
> (Habe ich damit die Berechtigung hier teil zu nehmen.......Danke)


Hallo Atze,

hattest Du eine E-Mail an Mainpean gesendet? Anhand der Nummer ist z vermuten, dass Du (wie z. B. auch User "Ratlos" auf einen Content des Münchener MD gestossen warst un der bekam hier diese Zwischenmeldung: 


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Schicken Sie mir bitte die Einwahldaten zu: [email protected]
> Wenn Sie wirklich nur eine Minute online waren, klären wir das ganz schnell.


und





			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Alle hier mitlesenden Nutzer (Geschädigte) können nun die Mailadresse [email protected] nutzen (cbf für ComputerBetrugsForum). Ich habe sie exklusiv für dieses Forum einrichten lassen und bekomme diese sofort auf meinen Tisch.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> MfG A.Richter


Heute Nachmittag bekomme ich (ganz privat) so einen strittigen Einwahlfall präsentiert und werde selbst mal schaun, wie die Mainpeanreaktionen und Aktionen funktionieren.

@ Mainpean GmbH


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird. Vor unserer und vor allen anderen. Das ist versprochen.
> 
> Gruß A.Richter


 Zu diesem Zitat habe ich eben ein anderes gesucht, in dem Sie andeuteten, hinsichtlich der Autodialer (seien sie aus Spanien, Dänemark oder USA) etwas zu unternehmen. Leider hatte ich auf die Husche nichts gefunden. Sie wollten zu diesem Thema vorerst keine Stellung nehmen. Nun haben Sie es allerdings angesprochen und ich bin sehr neugierig, in welche Richtung das geht - zumindest eine *PN* würde meinen Wissensdurst sicherlich befriedigen.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist eine Preisangabe am Dialer selbst genügt.
> Trotzdem ist auch auf den Seiten selbst fast immer auch eine Preisangabe.
> Freiwillig!



Spannend , wann kommt das nächste Posting, ich kann es gar nicht erwarten...
cp


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Den auch unbedarfte User sind meistens des lesen Fähig.



Darf ich Dir die Probleme mit Sprache an Deinem eigenen Beispiel erläutern:



> Den*n* auch unbedarfte User sind meistens des *L*esen*s** f*ähig



*Noch Fragen?*


----------



## dvill (12 November 2003)

Die Preisangabe auf Dialern ist fast immer unzulänglich, mit Absicht verschleiert und was rechtlich wesentlich ist, nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen entsprechend.

Wir lesen im TKG (z.B. http://www.mainpean.de/v2/download/pdf/Auszuege.pdf )



> TKG § 43b
> Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er- oder 0900er- Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
> 
> (1) Wer gegenüber Letztverbrauchern gewerbs- oder geschäftsmäßig oder in sonstiger Weise regelmäßig 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdienste anbietet oder dafür gegenüber Letztverbrauchern wirbt, hat den für die Inanspruchnahme dieser 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus dem deutschen Festnetz je Minute oder je Inanspruchnahme zu zahlenden Preis einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile zusammen mit der Rufnummer anzugeben. Soweit für die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer nicht einheitliche Preise gelten, sind diese in einer Von-bis-Preisspanne anzugeben. *Bei der Preisangabe ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass es ein deutscher Festnetzpreis ist.* ...
> ...



Der Hinweis auf den Festnetzpreis ist wesentlich, weil nur so der Zusammenhang mit kostenpflichtigen Rufnummern hergestellt wird.

Wo der Hinweis fehlt, liegt ein Verstoß gegen TKG § 43b vor.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

@ M.D.:
Deine Orthographie spricht ja bereits Bände. Vielleicht ist es doch kein Zufall, dass aus Kazaa mal Kazza wird und Du Dir alle rechtschreibtechnisch möglichen Variationen rechtzeitig gesichert hast. Hat Hasbro schon Verbindung mit Dir aufgenommen? Dann lies unter diesem Gesichtspunkt einfach mal Deine Beiträge...


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch wenn du trotz Preisangabe glaubst etwas kostenlos zu bekommen bist du leichtsinnig.
> Dabei spielt die Größe des Preises keine rolle.
> Den wenn du ein Handy kaufst steht da auch ganz groß auf den Plakaten Nokia 6310 für nur €1.- und noch viel kleiner als auf den Dailer steht dann ganz unten € 50.- Mindestumsatz.
> Das ist weder Betrug noch arglistige Täuschung sondern Werbung.
> ...



Und warum wird gerade die unbedarfte Zielgruppe angesprochen? Es werden doch immer stärker die Minderjährigen angesprochen: SMS-Sprüche, Handy-Logos, Klingeltöne, Referate (www.Schuls****.de), Peer-To-Peer und ähnliches.
Zuerst die Zielgruppe bewerben und dann aufregen, dass die so doof sind und den Preis übersehen??  0 

Die Kids sind es halt gewohnt, dass es (fast) alles im Netz umsonst gibt, sind sich des Problems nicht bewusst. Die Eltern kennen sich oft auch nicht mit dem Netz/PC aus. Dies wird von eurer Zunft schamlos ausgenutzt.
Komisch dass man bei seriösen Internetshops (Amazon etc.) von keinen Problemen mit Unbedarften hört.

Der kleine Schriftgrad liegt wohl an erfolgreicher Lobbyarbeit...


Torian


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Auch unbedarfte User haben wie ich bereits sagte Eigenverantwortung und auf den Dailern steht auch erst ab 16
> 
> Wen einer jünger ist dann darf man ihm eben nicht alleine ins Internett lassen den auch die Erziehungsberechtigten haben eine Aufsichtpflicht und die bedeutet auch das wen sie nicht dafür sorge tragen das sich Ihre unbedarften Kinder nicht kostenpflichtig ins Internett einwählen können das sie die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt und deswegen auch die Konsequenzen und oder kosten tragen müssen.


Das wird ja immer köstlicher hier. Realsatire in Reinstform vom Sheriff von Nottingham und seinen Schergen.  :lol: 

Ein Unwürdiger ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2003)

@M.D. 

deine Rechtschreibung ist mir so egal wie die Frage , ob ein Sack Reis in China nach rechts oder links 
umfällt. Nach den letzten Postings ist mir endgültig klar geworden, daß es sich um einen  sehr "engagierten" AWM 
handeln muß. M.D. kann daher eigentlich nur der M.D. sein dessen Name hier schon unzählige Male 
in Postings wütender Abgezockter auftauchte. Dieses Forum achtet streng auf die Wahrung 
der Persönlichkeitsrechte. Laut NUB dürfen hier keine persönlichen Daten gepostet werden, es sei denn, der 
Betreffende erteilt seine Zustimmung. Diesen Schritt könntest du fairerweise tun und 
deine  wahre Identität ,wie es auch der GF von Mainpean getan hat , offenbaren 
cp

PS: Das ist allerdings nett:


			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> das sich Ihre unbedarften Kinder nicht kostenpflichtig ins *Internett* einwählen


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

@M.D. - das war auch meine Frage per PN.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön, auf diese Reaktion habe ich gewartet.

Habe ich Deine Phantasie angeregt? Du hast meinen Text interpretiert. Zugegeben es war nicht ganz fair.

Aber das Beispiel zeigt sehr schön, wie man mit Sprache für Unklarheit sorgen kann, indem man nicht die Information überbringt, sondern beim Empfänger auf gewisse Vorstellungen anspielt. Das genau war und ist leider noch die Masche, wenn mit kostenlosen Zugangstools für kostenpflichtige Einwahlen geworben wird.

Gerade jetzt hat das OLG Frankfrut entschieden, dass bei "Rechnungen" für die Eintragung in "Gewerberegister" es nicht ausreicht, wenn dann im Kleingedruckten auf den Angebotscharakter hingewiesen wird, selbst dann nicht wenn die Adressaten Vollkaufleute sind.

OLG Frankfurt 2. Strafsenat, Beschluß vom 31. Oktober 2001, Az: 2 Ws 106/01


PS: Nachedit wegen verdrehter  Grammtik nobody is ....


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Auch unbedarfte User haben wie ich bereits sagte Eigenverantwortung und auf den Dailern steht auch erst ab 16
> 
> Wen einer jünger ist dann darf man ihm eben nicht alleine ins Internett lassen den auch die Erziehungsberechtigten haben eine Aufsichtpflicht und die bedeutet auch das wen sie nicht dafür sorge tragen das sich Ihre unbedarften Kinder nicht kostenpflichtig ins Internett einwählen können das sie die Aufsichtspflicht verletzt und deswegen auch die Konsequenzen und oder kosten tragen müssen.



Wir sprechen schon von dem Mainpean-Dialer oder? (Über welchen sprichst du?) Kannst du mir bitte schreiben wo da "ab 16" steht? Ich bin leider gerade zu blind um das zu finden.

Irgendwo hört die Aufsichtspflicht auch auf (hat dich deine Mutter früher *jeden* Tag zum Kindergarten gebracht? Meine nicht, genausowenig wie deine). Du machst es dir schon ziemlich einfach  :-? 

Auf jeden Fall danke dass du meine Meinung über dich bestätigt hast.

Du wirst später wahrscheinlich einmal deine Kinder jeden Tag zu KiGarten/Schule bringen und beim Surfen daneben sitzen...  


Torian

PS: Hier treffen anscheinend inkompatible Welten aufeinander, bei denen eine Diskussion keinen Sinn macht


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das AZ finde liefere ich es nach.



Urteil im Volltext: Klick mich!


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein anderes AZ, aber immerhin das scheint ständige Rechtsprechung zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war natürlich nicht das Urteil ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Hier noch der Beschluss auf den sich Der Jurist beziehen dürfte im Volltext.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie in jeden Supermarkt und in jeder Fernseh und Print Werbung auch und das in jedem land der Welt seit Jahren


Oh, da hätte ich aber gerne ein paar Beispiele.

Aber bis hierher schon ein "Respekt", wie man mit soviel Halb- und Nichtwissen so lange auf diese Weise "Mehrwertdienste" bewirbt und daran verdient ... was sich in naher Zukunft wohl ändern wird.  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie in jeden Supermarkt und in jeder Fernseh und Print Werbung auch
> und das in jedem land der Welt seit Jahren



Im Supermarkt gehe ich durch eine Kasse und kann jeden Artikel, selbst wenn er bereits 
im Warenkorb liegt, zurücklegen. (Es sei denn ich reiße die Verpackung auf , aber das tue ich bewußt) .
Bitte keine so törichten Vergleiche...
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

CyberstormPPC schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch der Beschluss auf den sich Der Jurist beziehen dürfte im Volltext.



Das ist er. Danke. Die Ausführungen zur Täuschung empfehle ich der aufmerksamen Lektüre. Das Darlegen eines Schadens, was hier unterblieb, wird in Zukunft in vergleichbaren Fällen leicht möglich sein.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/359-2.html

schon interessant, warum sich der Herr so ins Zeug legt


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

Der Verwunderte schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/359-2.html
> 
> schon interessant, warum sich der Herr so ins Zeug legt



"M. D. hat ca. 1500 Domine mit Dialern von Mainpean bestückt"

Hopala, eben hat er noch den "ab 16"-Dialer von NG angegeben, und jetzt lese ich plötzlich, dass er doch Mainpean-Dialer benutzt (um wohl auch bei Jugendlichen Kasse zu machen)

Torian


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um Täuschung durch Werbeaussagen also ist der Vergleich richtig.
> Du solltest versuchen die Beiträge die du zitierst zuvor auch zu verstehen.


Ich versteh  dich besser als du denkst ....
tf


----------



## dvill (12 November 2003)

> Mainpean hatten wir in der Vergangenheit jetzt haben wir zu 95% GN.


Zahlen die mehr?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um Täuschung durch Werbeaussagen also ist der Vergleich richtig.
> Du solltest versuchen die Beiträge die du zitierst zuvor auch zu verstehen.


Dann gebe uns Unwürdigen doch mal ein Beispiel ähnlicher Relevanz wie das "kostenlose Zugangstool".


----------



## dvill (12 November 2003)

> Mainpean hatten wir in der Vergangenheit jetzt haben wir zu 95% GN.


Noch'n Versuch. Kommen die besser mit Moral-freien Geschäftspartnern zurecht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

M.D.-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Programm KaZaA Cydoor Spyware Remover 1.0 läst sich die Spyware entfermen
> 
> KaZaA Cydoor Spyware Remover 1.0



Na, was verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem "KaZaA Cydoor Spyware Remover 1.0"? Sicher kein kostenloses Handy...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2003)

Hab ich noch nicht gehört , daß man durch bloßes Antippen eines  kostenlosen
Nokias zum Kauf gezwungen wird. 
Versuch doch nicht hier Nebelkerzen zu werfen und vor allem von der PR Show, die der eigentliche Threadbeginn
ist, abzulenken. 
cp


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean hatten wir in der Vergangenheit jetzt haben wir zu 95% GN.
> Also bring keine Gerüchte im umlauf die nicht stimmen sondern informier dich richtig bevor du in deinen Postings lügen verbreitest.




Frage, was machst Du dann hier in diesem Thread, wenn Du keine MP-Dialer einsetzt?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich muss jetzt wissen, was Du anzubieten meinst?
Frei nach Atze: Ja, ne is klar...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum heißt der Link dann nicht z. B. "Jede Menge Infos" oder "Kostenpflichtiger Dialer zu jeder Menge Infos"?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2003)

M.D schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens verdrehst du meine aussage und wen ich dich ablenke brauchst du ja
> meine Beiträge weder lesen noch darauf zu antworten.



wer hier verdreht, vor allem auf seinen unzähligen Abzocker-Sites dürfte jedem der 
hier länger im Forum liest wohl klar sein.
Was ich mich frage, warum hier eine  Paralellshow abgezogen wird? Die hier Geschädigten
 wird er kaum überzeugen, daß sie "seriösem" Geschäftsgebaren aufgessesen sind.
Damit dürfte klar sein, daß sich der Hauptbeteiligte des Threads Verstärkung
geholt hat, um von seiner mißglückten PR-Show abzulenken.
cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Kostenloses nokia 3330 (Talkline Werbung)


Ich kenne keine aktuelle derartige Werbung und auf der Talkline-Homepage kann ich derartige Aussagen auch nicht erkennen. Und sie wäre in dieser "platten" Form auch sicherlich irreführend.



> Es liegt ein Verstoß gegen das Irreführungsgebot vor, wenn bei der Werbung für ein SIM-Lock-Handy verschwiegen wird oder nicht hinreichend deutlich gemacht wird, dass eine langfristige zeitliche Bindung an einen bestimmten Provider Bestandteil des Vertrages ist (24 Monate).
> 
> OLG Köln, Urteil vom 10.11.2000 - 6 U 147/00 (LG Köln)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Warum steht bei Handywerbungen nicht ganz Groß € 20.- Mindestumsatz und dan ganz klein Nokia für ein Euro?
> Genau aus dem gleichen grund um die Werbewirksamkeit zu erhöhen.



Du hast das mit der Werbung nicht begriffen, oder? Übrigens entnehme ich Deiner wirklich feinen und gelungenen Seite nirgends auch nur mit einem Wort, dass die Betrogenen anstatt des "KaZaA Cydoor Spyware Remover 1.0" einen Dialer erhalten, der zu jeder Menge Infos führt, die natürlich was kosten...


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Torian schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lüge nicht, bin nicht scheinheilig und versuche nicht jugendliche mit Dialern abzuzocken.

Ich habe durchaus bei Google gesucht, Seite eins schien mir auf den ersten Blick nur Beschwerden zu enthalten und auf Seite 2 war der erste Treffer halt einer von den 5% Mainpean-Dialern 
www.mor*****-f****.*e

Torian


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wen du die Werbung nicht findest dan such einfach in Google nach kostenloses Handy da findest du hunderte Beispiele


Du bist wirklich hochgradig merkbefreit, oder? Aber am besten argumentierst Du auf diese Art und Weise auch vor Gericht: "Euer Ehren, ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst. Suchen Sie doch bitte mal in Google nach 'kostenloses Zugangstool', da finden sie hunderte Beispiele."

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Google und die Trefferquote neuerdings die Rechtsprechung ersetzt.  :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Steht in den AGB´s einfach den link folgen.
> Das ich die Werbung begriffen habe siehst du doch oder??


Also die Seite, die ich hier besuche, hat sowas nicht. Laut Denic-Auskunft scheint sie aber dennoch Dir zu gehören. Wenn Du glaubst, die Werbung begriffen zu haben, zweifle ich auch nicht daran, dass Du bekommst, was Du verdienst.
Dazu zitiere ich aus Deiner reichhaltigen Lebenserfahrung, an der Du uns teilhaben lässt:



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Die eigene Verantwortung die man hatt wird auch dadurch nicht geringer wen man ein unbedarfter User ist. Den auch unbedarfte User sind meistens des lesen Fähig. Auch der Gesetzgeber sagt nicht ohne Grund Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Steht in den AGB´s einfach den link folgen.


Schon mal was vom AGB-Gesetz bzw. den nunmehr ins BGB integrierten Bestandteilen wie "überraschende Klauseln" etc. gehört?


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja natürlich deswegen werden unsere Seiten regelmäßig von einem Anwalt auf Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Vorschriften überprüft.


Aha, interessant, hielt dies auch schon einer gerichtlichen Prüfung stand? Evtl. ein Aktenzeichen?


----------



## Der Jurist (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> CyberstormPPC schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach Reklame für Deinen Anwalt: Nenne die Kanzlei.


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ich diesen Thread von Herrn Richter nicht zu sehr störe werde ich hier keine Fragen mehr beantworten



Danke

zur Erinnerung, die Beantwortung der Fragen steht nach wie vor aus:


			
				Jacky schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Richter.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig sein, aber was ist mit Ihrer zugesagten Beantwortung unserer Fragen?
> Es wäre schön, wenn Sie zwischen Indiana Jones und der Pflege Ihrer verruften Dialer endlich dafür Zeit aufbringen würden.
> ...





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Verfasst am: 08 Nov 2003 01:05    Titel:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...





			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> wen Ihr noch was wissen wollt macht dafür bitte ein eigenes Thema auf.



Ist bereits erfolgt 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

_Wiederholung von heute Mittag:_



			
				atze46 schrieb:
			
		

> EVN-0190 0 95647-06.07.2003 10.10Uhr für 22sec.......
> (Habe ich damit die Berechtigung hier teil zu nehmen.......Danke)


Hallo Atze,

hattest Du eine E-Mail an Mainpean gesendet? Anhand der Nummer ist zu vermuten, dass Du (wie z. B. auch User "Ratlos" auf einen Content des Münchener MD gestossen warst und der bekam hier diese Zwischenmeldung: 


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Schicken Sie mir bitte die Einwahldaten zu: [email protected]
> Wenn Sie wirklich nur eine Minute online waren, klären wir das ganz schnell.


und





			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Alle hier mitlesenden Nutzer (Geschädigte) können nun die Mailadresse [email protected] nutzen (cbf für ComputerBetrugsForum). Ich habe sie exklusiv für dieses Forum einrichten lassen und bekomme diese sofort auf meinen Tisch.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> MfG A.Richter



@ Mainpean GmbH


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass vor ALLEN Türen gebürstet wird. Vor unserer und vor allen anderen. Das ist versprochen.
> 
> Gruß A.Richter


 Zu diesem Zitat habe ich eben ein anderes gesucht, in dem Sie andeuteten, hinsichtlich der Autodialer (seien sie aus Spanien, Dänemark oder USA) etwas zu unternehmen. Leider hatte ich auf die Husche nichts gefunden. Sie wollten zu diesem Thema vorerst keine Stellung nehmen. Nun haben Sie es allerdings angesprochen und ich bin sehr neugierig, in welche Richtung das geht - zumindest eine *PN* würde meinen Wissensdurst sicherlich befriedigen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> .... zumindest eine *PN* würde meinen Wissensdurst sicherlich befriedigen.


PN ist angekommen, danke!


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (12 November 2003)

Mal ne Frage an Herrn Richter:
Warum sollen die User beim Dialer "OK" eingeben?
Besser fände ich es wenn die User "1,86€/min" eingeben müssten.
Damit wäre glaub ich klar, das die User den Preis bewusst zur Kenntnis nehmen!

Grüße nach Köpenik,

Benny aka Agavenwurm


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an Herrn Richter:
> Warum sollen die User beim Dialer "OK" eingeben?
> Besser fände ich es wenn die User "1,86€/min" eingeben müssten.



Herr Richter, falls Sie diese gute Idee nicht übernehmen werden, sollten Sie wenigstens die Schrift links daneben ändern.

"Tippen Sie OK ein" ->für was??

Besser:
"Tippen Sie OK ein um sich für 1,86€ pro Min. zu verbinden"
Oder wenigstens:
"Tippen Sie OK ein um sich kostenpflichtig zu verbinden"

Die Kostenangabe näher bei dem OK-Feld wird die ungewollten Einwahlen auf jeden Fall verringern. Oder schimpfen da die Jaginler zu sehr? :-? 

Torian


Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes...


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Viele Fragen werden hier beantwortet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3223

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Nenen*

Also bitte : 

Ich glaube weder Herrn Richter noch einem gewissen M.D. sich wirklich um die Belange der geschädigten kümmern zu wollen.

Alleine das Geschädigte aus diesem Forum sich bei Mainpean melden sollen und sozusagen *eine Sonderbehandlung *bekommen finde ich durchaus bemerkenswert. Die Einwände der User die diese Email Adresse haben und sich "beschweren" werden demnach wahrscheinlich ganz ganz schnell zufriedengestellt. Damit Sie sich in Zukunft nicht mehr um den Kram kümmern. Einige User, die hier im Forum sehr gute und fundierte Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet haben und auch dafür gesorgt haben, daß in dem Sektor was passiert sollen durch Sonderbehandlung ruhiggestellt werden.    

Klar ist, das Mainpean weiss : Wer an diese EMail-Adresse eine Beschwerde schickt, der liest hier - und in den anderen Foren - mit und weiss : Ich brauch (unter Gewissen umständen) nicht zahlen. Auch nicht nach der 5. aussergerichtlichen Mahnung.
Die anderen "User" melden sich halt nicht und bei denen wird dann der alte "Einwände-werden-ignoriert" Weg gegangen - bis die dann zahlen, weil man sich nicht im klaren über die Rechtslage ist.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon ein Hohn, daß Herr Richter hier am Forum teilnimmt. 

IMHO : Löscht die Userkonten und verbietet den Feinden den Zugriff.

Da ist doch irgendwas im Busch !

Just my 2 cents !


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Torian schrieb:
			
		

> Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.history#375

Direkt über dem Eingabefeld für das "OK" steht nun die folgende Sicherheitsabfrage: "Aktuelle Verbindung trennen und zum angezeigten Tarif verbinden?"

MfG A.Richter


----------



## virenscanner (12 November 2003)

@DirtyM


> IMHO : Löscht die Userkonten und verbietet den Feinden den Zugriff.


AFAIR ist hier *jeder* Poster willkommen, solange er sich an die "Nutzungregeln" (NUB) hält.  Derzeit sehe ich keinerlei Verstöße gegen die NUB, die eine Sperrung/Löschung rechtfertigen würden.

just my 2 cent(s)...


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> AFAIR ist hier *jeder* Poster willkommen, solange er sich an die "Nutzungregeln" (NUB) hält.  Derzeit sehe ich keinerlei Verstöße gegen die NUB, die eine Sperrung/Löschung rechtfertigen würden.


Ich werde hier niemandem das Posten verwehren, nur weil mir evtl. nicht gefällt, was er zu sagen hat. Meinungsfreiheit gilt auch (und gerade) für Andersdenkende.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Torian schrieb:
			
		

> Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torian (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke diese Sätze sind zu lange, wo willst du die denn unterbringen?
> Oder willst du das in 2px großer Schrift darstellen?  :lol:


Tippen Sie OK ein
um sich kostenpflichtig
zu verbinden

Drei Zeilen, kein Problem. Für Mainpean ist es kein Aufwand, den Dialer um zwei "Zeilen" höher zu machen, was nicht mal nötig wäre wenn die Länderauswahl etwas höher rutscht.

Also am _Können_ liegt es nicht, wohl eher am _Wollen_.

Du hättest daher meinen Nachsatz mitquoten sollen:





> Die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes...



Wobei ja in der nächsten Version immerhin die Trennung der aktiven Internetverbindung angezeigt wird. RegTP hat wohl Druck gemacht 

Torian


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Schonmal daran gedacht dass MP dies freiwillig tut?
Wieso sollten sie denn auf die RegTP hören, wenn sie sich gerade in einem Rechtsstreit mit eben dieser um eben dieses Thema befinden?


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal daran gedacht dass MP dies freiwillig tut?
> Wieso sollten sie denn auf die RegTP hören, wenn sie sich gerade in einem Rechtsstreit mit eben dieser um eben dieses Thema befinden?


Ich bin genau deiner Meinung.
Jedenfalls gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sich Mainpean in Richtung (mehr) Seriösität entwickelt.
Weil überlegt euch mal, MP hat daduech ja nicht nur Nachteile. Wenn größere Geschäftspartner (wie Stiftung Warentest) auf die neuen Dialer aufmerksam werden und diese als Zahlungsmittel verwenden, kann das durchaus einen großen Schwung Umsatz mit sich bringen. Und auch allgemein sicherere Kunden generieren dauerhaft einen netteren Umsatz, wenn der Content stimmt.
Ihr solltet immer mal etwas weiterdenken und nicht gleich die Alles-Negativ-Brille aufsetzen. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn bzw. der Kommunikation mit der "Gegenseite".   

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Dino (12 November 2003)

> Wenn größere Geschäftspartner (wie Stiftung Warentest) auf die neuen Dialer aufmerksam werden und diese als Zahlungsmittel verwenden



Na, das möchte ich erleben! Etliche Webangebote außerhalb des Porno-, Handylogo-Klingeltöne-Sumpfes haben ihre dialerbewehrten Angebote durch andere Abrechnungsformen ersetzt, u.a. Stiftung Warentest! Warum wohl?
Auf Seiten wie Stiftung-Warentest hat es nie irgendeinen Zweifel gegeben, dass es sich um einen Dialer gehandelt hat und wie teuer die Nutzung werden würde. Seriös, wie nur irgend möglich. Trotzdem ist die Dialerabrechnung dort (und auch anderswo) vom Tisch. Man hat nämlich einen Ruf zu verlieren! Und bevor man mit der Abzockerszene in einen Topf geworfen wird...
Neenee, das Risiko gehen die nicht mehr ein. Und inzwischen hat man ja auch annehmbare Alternativen gefunden. Warum sollte man dann erneut Anleihen im Rotlicht-Millieu machen. Neenee...

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn größere Geschäftspartner (wie Stiftung Warentest) auf die neuen Dialer aufmerksam werden und diese als Zahlungsmittel verwenden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Anleihen im Rotlicht-Millieu"

Aha. Na jetzt wird mir sehr viel klar.......

MfG A.Richter


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor man mit der Abzockerszene in einen Topf geworfen wird...


Und jetzt ratet mal, wer die Werfer sind...  :holy: 

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> "Anleihen im Rotlicht-Millieu"
> 
> Aha. Na jetzt wird mir sehr viel klar.......


Du wirst ja nicht bestreiten wollen, dass der Spruch "Sex sells" immer noch stimmt und die Nackerten einen sehr großen Anteil an "dialergestützten" Seiten haben, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (12 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ganz falsch. Wir machen nicht mal mehr 10% Umsatz mit Erotikseiten. Und da zähl ich schon erotische Handylogos mit.

Und was einfache Erotikseiten mit dem "Rotlicht-Millieu" zu tun haben ist mit noch fremder.

Aber gut. So ist das halt. Wir leben eben in einer Demokratie: Da kann man eine Meinung haben, muss aber nicht. Auch wenn die falsch ist..... :roll: 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

Mich würde da jetzt mal interessieren, was dann aktuell der "Schlager" ist.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt ratet mal, wer die Werfer sind...  :holy:


Wenn Du neutral bist, fress' ich 'nen Besen.  :lol: 

Und was Stiftung Warentest betrifft, so sehe ich das wie Dino. Der Zug ist dort bis auf weiteres für Dialer abgefahren. Derzeit verwendet Warentest IIRC FirstGate und infin und dass hier Dialer der herkömmlichen Art wieder einen Fuß in die Tür bekommen, bezweifle ich doch stark. Und das Argument "Anonymität" dürfte hier sowieso nicht greifen.


----------



## sascha (12 November 2003)

> Mich würde da jetzt mal interessieren, was dann aktuell der "Schlager" ist.



Handylogos, SMS-Sprüche, Gifs (gerade jetzt zu Weihnachten wieder), neuerdings verstärkt Hausaufgaben und Referate, dazu Kochrezepte. Alles zig-tausendfach durch Partnerprogramme ins Netz geschwemmt und die Suchmaschinen verstopfend...


----------



## Der Genervte (12 November 2003)

*Ich bin wohl raus*

@Alle

Ich hatte die Offerte von Herrn Richter am 12.11. (spät Abends) per Mail angenommen und ihm meinen 'Fall' geschildert:



> Sent: Tuesday, November 11, 2003 3:11 AM
> Subject: Ihr Angebot der Prüfung lt. Forum computerbetrug.de
> 
> 
> ...



Heute hatte ich nun von Herrn Richter folgende Mail erhalten:



> Sent: Wednesday, November 12, 2003 11:12 AM
> Subject: Re: Ihr Angebot der Prüfung lt. Forum computerbetrug.de
> 
> 
> ...



Es scheint so, das Mainpean und Herr Richter diemal nun tatsächlich ihre Geschäftsphilosophie ändern wollen. Herr Richter, auch wenn es am Anfang Umsatzrückgänge für Sie geben wird, auf lange Sicht - die 'Marktbereinigung' wird kommen - werden Sie davon profitieren.

Und, Vorschläge die hier im Forum gemacht werden (z.B. den Einsatz eines Standarddialers für alle WM anstatt mehrere 100.000, Gestaltung, Umgang mit Kunden,...) sind überwiegend ernst gemeint. Und, welches Unternehmen hat schon hunderte von Ideengebern für die Entwicklungsabteilung?     :lol: 
Der Genervte

*[Virenscanner: Link komplett entfernt]*


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Handylogos, SMS-Sprüche, Gifs (gerade jetzt zu Weihnachten wieder), neuerdings verstärkt Hausaufgaben und Referate, dazu Kochrezepte. Alles zig-tausendfach durch Partnerprogramme ins Netz geschwemmt und die Suchmaschinen verstopfend...


Davon gehe ich aus, möchte das aber gerne von einem Insider wissen.
Und überdies: *wer braucht so nen Schrott?*


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint so, das Mainpean und Herr Richter diemal nun tatsächlich ihre Geschäftsphilosophie ändern wollen.


Das freut mich für Dich, aber für eine wirkliche Änderung der "Geschäftsphilosophie" würde sicherlich sprechen, wenn ohne Ansehen der Person (hier: User Forum Computerbetrug.de) für alle deren "Sachlage recht eindeutig" ist, unaufgefordert eine solche Regelung getroffen wird ... was hoffentlich der Fall sein wird.


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, diese Frage lässt sich wohl schlecht beantworten.
Primär laufen natürlich Handy-Themen immer gut, gerade auch zur Weihnachtszeit. Ebenso GIFs, da hat sascha wohl recht. Wie es mit Referaten aussieht weiß ich nicht, da es imho zu weit geht, explizit auf jüngere Surfer zu zielen. Das p2p Zeugs läuft inzwischen schon wieder nicht mehr so toll.

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Der Genervte (12 November 2003)

@Gast
Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. 
Es wird sich ohne Zweifel zeigen, ob nur die Forumsteilnehmer in den Genuß der 'Kulanz' kommen, oder auch andere. Einfach mal abwarten, was in den (zig) anderen Foren gepostet wird und wie viele 'Neuzugänge' hier her kommen.

Und, mal an alle, die so sehr gegen MP posten (meine die unsachlichen):
Seht das Angebot von MP doch als Chance!
Wenn MP es wirklich ernst meint und die eigene Geschäftsgrundlage auf absolut seriöse Füße stellen will, dann sollten wir MP sachdienlich unterstützen. Denn
- auch wenn MP in der Vergangenheit viel Schindluder getrieben oder zugelassen hat, wenn sie das jetzt ändern und Geschädigte (ALLE Abgezockten) von den Forderungen frei stellen, ist es doch genau das, was wir hier erreichen wollen
- wenn MP die Dialer in einer absolut fairen, zweifelsfreien und benutzerbestimmten Form generiert, werden sie in relativ kurzer Zeit Marktführer - und graben damit den unseriösen Abzockern immer mehr das Wasser ab

Deswegen, auch ich hatte (habe?) meine Zweifel, wie weitreichend die Änderungen sein werden. Aber, die Chance sollten wir MP geben, und wir sollten sie nutzen!!!

Der Genervte


----------



## Der Jurist (13 November 2003)

*Apostelgeschichte 9 ff Die Bekehrung des Saulus*

Jeder kriegt eine echte Chance, sogar Mainpean. Bei Interfun kann ich mir das weniger vorstellen.


----------



## atze46 (13 November 2003)

Guten Morgen @Alle!

Habe ebenfalls Herrn Richter meine Daten v.06.07.2003 22sec-0190 095647-mit der Bitte um Klärung gesendet.
Und bekam nach relativ kurzer Zeit gleiche Antwortmail wie 
@Der Genervte!
Es scheint,das sich Seitens MP doch etwas tut......!?!?
Der Glaube fehlt mir noch ein wenig, aber schau´n mer mal wie ernst es MP ist.........

Gruß Atze


----------



## dialerfucker (13 November 2003)

*Heiko schrieb:*



> Und überdies: wer braucht so nen Schrott?



*Offerte:*


> Langeweile in der Ubahn ? Beim Sex ? Oder in der Schule ?
> Oder beim Sex in der Schule ? Dann lad Dir einfach ein paar
> witzige Games für DEIN Handy und spiele bis zum verrecken.



Zu finden unter der netten Adresse dialerschutz.b.. 
Gezielt wird hier sicherlich nicht auf Erwachsene.
Und da sollte eigentlich auch dem Vorletzten klar sein, wes Geistes Kind die Urheber sind.   8)


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

*lange Rede, kurzer Sinn*

5 Monate Papierkrieg wegen kazaa! *BEST OF:*

09.07.03	I. Anfechtungserklärung an A.R., Mainpean & INtelegence

(entsprechender Ausschnitt aus dem Anrufprotokoll meiner Telefonanlage) 

Abgehend	19.05.03, 17:47:47	 0190095647	00:00:25	
Abgehend	19.05.03, 17:48:30	0190095647	00:23:53	
Abgehend	19.05.03, 18:15:55	0190095647	00:00:28		

Die geschlossenen Verträge fechte ich wegen *arglistiger Täuschung* und aufgrund der *Sittenwidrigkeit* des Rechtsgeschäfts bzw. *Wucher*  an.
...
Sie sind gemäß § 13a der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung als Betreiber dieser Nummer verpflichtet, *unverzüglich* geeignete Maßnahmen zu künftigen Unterbindung dieses *Rechtsverstoßes* zu ergreifen. Hiermit fordere ich Sie auf, diese *missbräuchlich* verwendete Nummer zu sperren, nachdem Sie nunmehr gesicherte *Kenntnis von einer schwerwiegenden Zuwiederhandlug* erlangt haben.

Kopien dieses Schreibens gehen an die Beschwerdestelle der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST) und an die *Regulierungsbehörde* für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP).

24.07.03	I. Antwort von acoreus Kundenservice

Sie können sich mit Anfragen zum Dienst direkt an ... Worldlines GmbH .. wenden.

25.07.03	I. Antwort von Mainpean
...
Wir weisen Sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir für den Inhalt der oben genannten Seite *nicht verantwortlich *sind,...
Sollten Sie selbst keine Erinnerung mehr daran haben, wann und wie lange _(s.o. Anrufprotokoll)_ Sie die entsprechende Leistung abgerufen haben, regen wir an, im Kreise Ihrer Familie...nachzufragen.... Wir nehmen an,dass dieses Schreiben die von Ihnen aufgeworfenen Fragen ausreichend erklärt hat und verbleiben ...

04.08.03	I. Zahlungserinnerung von Intelegence

... wir *danken* Ihnen für die Nutzung unserer Dienste.
Vorsorglich weisen wir Sie darauf hin, dass Sie sich ... in Verzug ... befinden und die von Ihnen genutzten Anbieter ... Ihnen den Zugang zu Telefondienstleistungen ... sperren dürfen. _(J A, B I T T E !!!)_


08.09.03	II. Anfechtungserklärung an Mainpean

...in Ihrem Standardschreiben bleibt meine wesentliche Forderung die Mehrwertnummer ... unverzüglich zu sperren, unbeantwortet. 
...Anfechtungsgründe: ...(Wucher) das Nutzenkalkül konkurrierender Opportunitätskosten wird ad absurdum geführt. (Treu und Glaube)
Ein derartiges Unterfangen gehört nicht in die Welt vernunftbegabter Menschen.
...etwaiger Rechtsstreit... unser Justizsystem hätte bessers zu tun als sich mit maßlosen *Opportunismus* zu beschäftigen. ....
Dass sich die Kooperation mit .. M.D. *negativ auf Ihr Firmen-Image *auswirken *wird*, sollten Sie nich außer Acht lassen. ...

23.09.03	I. Mahnung von acoreus collection

...Schriftwechsel *wollen Sie bitte* nur mit uns führen und Zahlungen nur an uns leisten....

01.10.03	I. Antwort an acoreus collection 

..Ich werde definitiv nicht zahlen! .. Da bezweifelt werden darf, dass sie diesen Weg einschlagen werden (Rechtsstreit), mag ich Sie *darum bitten *mir weiter Mahnungen zu ersparen. ...

10.07.03	II. Mahnung von acoreus collection

.. wir nehmen Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben, in dem Sie das Zustandekommen einer vertraglichen Beziehung *bestreiten bzw. vorgeben *... die Leistung nicht in Anspruch genommen zu haben. ...

14.10.03	II. Antwort an acoreus collection

... Leider konnte ich zwischen meiner Anfechtungserklärung .. und Ihrem Schreiben ... *keinen inhaltlichen Zusammenhang *feststellen. ...durch die Beifügung des Anrufprotokolls bestätige ich geradezu die Inanspruchnahme. ... das vorgesetzte 
"bzw." wird Ihnen schon manch eine strafrechtliche Anzeige wegen *Nötigung* erspart haben.

21.10.03	III. Gerichliches Mahnverfahren

... Da aus unserer Sicht ein *eindeutiger Zahlungsanspruch *... besteht. ... Die drohenden Kosequenzen für Sie in Form *erheblicher weiterer Kosten *und eine eventuellen *Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität  bei Eintragung in das Schuldenregister*....

Happy End

@ A.R. können Sie jetzt verstehen, warum ich nach soviel Formalismus kein Bock mehr auf Sachlichkeit habe? i.Ü., da ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe das alles Zusammenzufassen, werde ich es 
(wie bereits versprochen) noch 'ne Rund in der Pressewelt umherschicken.

Höchstachtungsvoll, greenhorn


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (13 November 2003)

*Re: lange Rede, kurzer Sinn*



			
				greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> 5 Monate Papierkrieg wegen kazaa! *BEST OF:*
> 
> @ A.R. können Sie jetzt verstehen, warum ich nach soviel Formalismus kein Bock mehr auf Sachlichkeit habe? i.Ü., da ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe das alles Zusammenzufassen, werde ich es
> (wie bereits versprochen) noch 'ne Rund in der Pressewelt umherschicken.
> ...



Ja, kann ich vestehen. Der Weg in die Pressewelt steht Ihnen natürlich frei.
MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

*presse*

Hallo Herr Richter,

Meine "Presseerklärung" wurde versand an:

Spiegel / Focus / Stern / fr / sd / faz / diewelt / taz / bild

Habe fairerweise auf Ihre Kooperationsbereitschaft hingewiesen.

MfG, greenhorn


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Pressemitteilung ?  :lol: 



> Verschlechterung Ihrer Bonität bei Eintragung in das Schuldenregister....



lol

Ich finde das immer wieder gut, wie die EInwände der "User" von Mainpean und Komplizen ernstgenommen werden und so rechtlich fundierte Antworten kommen.

Schufa Einträge kommen doch nur bei unbestrittenen und unbezahlten Forderungen zustande. Da die Forderung bestritten ist, ist das Geschreibsel der Mainpean doch nur Augenwischerei.

In meinem Fall wars genauso. Bis meine Einwände ernstgenommen wurden bekam ich diverse Schreiben (Sie haben noch 4 Tage Zeit  / Fair Pay Please) und das ganze hat ca. 2 Monate gedauert. 

Ob Mainpean und Konsorten das in Zukunft besser machen wollen ist mir egal - die haben bestimmt schon genug Geld mit genau diesem Vorgehen gemacht und mein Vertrauen zumindest komplett verloren - egal ob Talkline, dtms oder sonstwer.

hmmm.. ich glaube ich lad mir gleich mal nen Dialer von denen runter und wähl mich für ne Sekunde ein.

Und dann spielen wir das Spiel nochmal von vorne, diesesmal mit Mainpean.      :argue: 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob ich dann dieselbe, Sonderbehandlung bekomme wie die Leute, die an die Mainpean EMails geschickt haben.

Das wird lustig.   

Cheers !


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

*Mainpean Website*

Zitat Mainpean Website / Offener Brief der Mainpean zur Dialerregistrierung



> Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass wir stets bemüht sind auf der Höhe juristischer Anforderungen zu arbeiten.



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Tja, wie würde mein Chef sagen : Nicht können heisst nicht wollen !


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

> Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass wir stets bemüht sind auf der Höhe juristischer Anforderungen zu arbeiten.


http://www.soliserv.de/pdf/zeugnis-formulierungen.pdf

Zeugnisformulierungen: 
Er hat sich bemüht = mangelhaft 
Sie hat sich stets bemüht = mangelhaft 
Er bemühte sich, den Anforderungen gerecht zu werden= mangelhaft
Sie hat sich bemüht, den Anforderungen gerecht zu werden = *ungenügend*

 

http://www.unister.de/Unister/career/startseite/arbeitszeugnisse/ausgabe_stichwort43.html


> Im Klartext bedeutet das:
> 
> Stets bemüht: Zwar hat er sich bemüht - geschafft hat er es aber nicht.



tf


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				M.D schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herr Richter
> 
> Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist.
> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



sehr schön, das könnte dann wieder einen schönen Prozess geben....

cp


----------



## Raimund (13 November 2003)

*MD ./. AR*

@cp,

Volkes Mund tut Wahrheit kund:

"Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich!"

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dvill (13 November 2003)

> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.


Gut zu hören, wenn da einer so klamm ist und auch verlorenen Posten hinterher jagt. Na ja, die Zeit erledigt den Rest.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herr Richter
> 
> Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist.
> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



Das wird wohl eine Sache zwischen Dir und Andreas. Mainpean als Paymentanbieter verzichtet wohl auf die Ansprüche. Der Endkunde sollte raus sein, da er ja kein Vertrag mit Dir sondern mit
Mainpean geschlossen hat. Guck wie Du dein Geld von Mainpean bekommst.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## KatzenHai (13 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herr Richter
> 
> Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist.
> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



Lieber M.D.,

bitte zunächst hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3083.

Welche Forderung besteht bitte noch?


----------



## atze46 (13 November 2003)

M.D. schrieb: 

@ Herr Richter 

Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist. 
Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten. 

*Hallo M.D.*wer nämlich mit ´h ´schreibt-ist dä.....!

Gruß Atze


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

atze46 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo M.D.*wer nämlich mit ´h ´schreibt-ist dä.....!


laß gut sein , das bringt uns hier nicht weiter...

tf


----------



## sascha (14 November 2003)

> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



Aktenzeichen dann bitte direkt zu Dialerundrecht.de. Das kann Herr Bahr dann wieder grün färben  :lol:


----------



## Jacky (14 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist.
> Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



Lieber Herr M.D. aus Mü.
Sie werden noch auf ganz andere Dinge in Zukunft verzichten müssen.

Jacky


----------



## Der Genervte (14 November 2003)

@M.D.
Wenn Sie meine ladungsfähige Anschrift benötigen - nur zu.

Allerding, ein 'fürsorglicher' Rat: erst mal genau die Verbindungsdaten lesen. Dann wissen Sie wenigstens gleich, was auf Sie zu kommt.   :lol: 

Falls Sie trotzdem darauf bestehen, lassen Sie sich von einem Versuch nicht abhalten!
Ich bin Ihnen dann nach dem Prozess auch gerne behilflich, ihre neue Anschrift für Ihre Web-Auftritte zu generieren:

Moabit? Plötzensee? Tegel? Oder doch nur KBN?

 :vlol:


----------



## Counselor (14 November 2003)

*Re: Ich bin wohl raus*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herr Richter
> Lieber Herr Richter ich denke Sie sollten fairerweise dazusagen das diese Sache damit nicht erledigt ist. Ich sehe den Fall nähmlich ganz anders und werde auf die Forderung keinesfals verzichten.



Endlich wieder was zum Lachen! Haben Sie schon mal was von überraschenden Vertragsbedingungen gehört? Nein?! Dann will ich Aufklärung leisten:

Bei der Ermittlung der Erwartungen des Kunden sind insbesondere die konkreten Umstände des Vertragsschlusses zu berücksichtigen, namentlich auch Angebotsunterlagen des Verwenders, seine Werbung, die Art und Weise der Präsentation des Vertragsangebotes sowie der sonstige Ablauf der Vertragsverhandlungen.

Lesen Sie mal die Urteile BGHZ 61, 275 und BGH NJW 1992, 1236.

Machen Sie sich auch mal darüber Gedanken, ob Sie für die Verbindung zum Feilschäring überhaupt eine Vergütung erwarten dürfen. Ist es nicht so, daß die wirklichen Feilschäringdienste umsonst sind?

Und wenn Sie nur Hilfen anbieten: Warum stand dann wochenlang auf dem Dialer "Verbinden mit Feilschäring?".

Counselor


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Es heißt Filesharing, nicht Feilschäring!

Am besten finde ich ja einen Auszug der Fussnote von MDs Seiten:


> Bei einigen Downloads (FAQ, Hilfe Dateien...) ist nach dem kotenpflichtigen Zugang zu unserem Memberbereich noch ein weiterer kostenpflichtiger Download nötig.



Das nennt man wohl Abzocke...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt Filesharing, nicht Feilschäring!


Ironie ist nicht jedermans Sache....


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten finde ich ja einen Auszug der Fussnote von MDs Seiten:
> 
> 
> > Bei einigen Downloads (FAQ, Hilfe Dateien...) ist nach dem kotenpflichtigen Zugang zu unserem Memberbereich noch ein weiterer kostenpflichtiger Download nötig.
> ...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte höchstens mit Wattebäuschchen schmeissen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 
(Google kann sehr hilfreich sein   ) betreibts du eine  Seite die als eines der Hauptprodukte 
 das "vertreibt" , was man "Betrügen" nennt , zumindest ist das die wörtliche Übersetzung 
aus dem englischen, falls du zweifeln solltest ,gib mal dein "Hauptprodukt" bei:
http://dict.leo.org/?lang=de
ein, dann kriegst du dort die wunderschönen deutschen Begriffe dafür  :bandit 

Falls ich mich geirrt haben sollte , bitte ich schon jetzt tausendmal um Entschuldigung, 
dann kannst du ja deine  HP per PN an einen der Mods posten, um den Irrtum aufzuklären
und denen das sagenhafte Produkt zu nennen, das du da mit einem sehr scheuen MP-Dialer 
"anbietest" , jedenfalls  mag er die Anwesenheit von YAW überhaupt nicht   
Ich würde nicht empfehlen, die URL zu posten , wie ich die Admin/Mods hier kenne , 
ist sie schneller gelöscht , als du sie posten kannst
cp


----------



## peanuts (14 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte höchstens mit Wattebäuschchen schmeissen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
> (Google kann sehr hilfreich sein   ) betreibts du eine  Seite die als eines der Hauptprodukte
> das "vertreibt" , was man "Betrügen" nennt , zumindest ist das die wörtliche Übersetzung
> aus dem englischen, falls du zweifeln solltest ,gib mal dein "Hauptprodukt" bei:
> ...



Hm, wenn ich bei o.g. Link z.B. "to cheat" eingebe, dann tauchen da Übersetzungen wie "schummeln" oder "mogeln" auf. Das dürfte das "Produkt" von [email protected] ganz gut umschreiben. Ich finde das Angebot deshalb nicht weiter verwerflich, zumal es auch Bücher zu diesem Thema gibt.

Bleibt nur die Frage, ob und wieviel man für sein Geld geboten bekommt. Nein, ich werde das nicht ausprobieren...


----------



## Helli (14 November 2003)

:lol:   Ich könnt mich kringeln!

Muss man bei einem kotenpflichtigen Dialer erst aufs Klo ?
Nix für ungut.
MfG


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Hallo, bitte keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen!
Es ist wahr, ich biete sogenannte Cheats und ähnliche Dinge an, aber ich habe mir mit dem Content wirklich Mühe gegeben und es sollte für jeden das Gesuchte dabei sein. Ums Aktualisieren (neue Spiele nachtragen) kümmere ich mich auch ab und zu.
Wer den Content mal sehen will soll mir einfach mal ne PN schicken, ich verspreche euch, ihr werdet zumindest halbwegs zufrieden sein. 
Glaubt mir, ich will wirklich keinen abzocken!

Und @CP, was bitte ist an Cheats denn schlimm?
Du findest diese in jeder Computerzeitschrift und solange man diese nicht bei Multiplayer spielen benutzt ist es doch wirklich mehr als okay...

P.S.
Demnächst werden sogar einige Cheats eingetragen, die man nicht so schnell über die vielen Gratisseiten bekommt. 

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Und @CP, was bitte ist an Cheats denn schlimm?


Wer nicht mit Anstand verlieren kann, soll lieber garnicht spielen.


----------



## Counselor (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Und @CP, was bitte ist an Cheats denn schlimm?
> Du findest diese in jeder Computerzeitschrift und solange man diese nicht bei Multiplayer spielen benutzt ist es doch wirklich mehr als okay...



Hallo Tim,

das mit dem 'Feilschäring' ist Ironie. 

Ich weiß auch nicht so recht, was am Verkauf von Cheats so schlimm sein soll. Cheats werden von der Gameherstellern selbst teilweise über 0190er Hotlines angeboten.

Counselor


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich hier jetzt auf einmal in einem Anti-Cheats Forum gelandet?
1. Gibt es auch unzählige Fun-Cheats, die etwas witziges im Spiel freischalten,
2. Hat garantiert jeder schonmal irgendwo "gecheatet". Wer sich z.B. GTA kauft, um nur in der Stadt rumzucruisen, der hat halt keinen Bock, erst alle Missionen durchzuspielen um die komplette Stadt freizuschalten...

Auch ich habe in Mafia mal bei einer Mission gecheatet, weil ich das Game durchschaffen wollte und diese eine Mission einfach nicht gepackt habe.

*Was ist denn daran jetzt bitte so schlimm?*

Und ich biete keine Cheats für Multiplayergames ein, außer die, die ein Serverbetreiber wahlweise erlauben oder verbieten kann. Obwohl Cheating-Tools wie OGC für Counter-Strike und so sicherlich umsatzsteigernd sind, aber ich werde so einen Schrott niemals anbieten. Ich spiele selber Onlinegames und verabscheue Cheater!


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt mir, ich will wirklich keinen abzocken!


Wenn ich Deine Seite sehe, dies lese und dann noch mein Blick Deine Signatur streift, dann kann ich wirklich nur lachen.



> :: Du willst ohne Umwege ins neue Cheat-Archiv? Dann klicke einfach hier! ::



Es ist auf der Seite doch wirklich sowas von schei#egal, wo man hinklickt, oder? Ich sehe da keinen wesentlichen Unterschied in der Bewerbung im Vergleich zu MD.


----------



## Jacky (14 November 2003)

@ [email protected]

Warum teilt ihr den User nicht gleich am Anfang eurer Seite in großen Buchstaben mit, dass es sich nicht um ein kostenloses Angebot handelt?

Ist da nicht vielleicht doch der Hintergedanke, das einige hier reinfallen sollen?

Jacky


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

@Jacky: Immerhin steht in der oberen Hälfte. *innerhalb der Seite* (also nicht irgendwo über dem Logo versteckt) kurz und knapp, wieviel das Angebot kostet. (Einwahl per Dialer für nur 1,86 € pro Minute! Ohne Traffic- oder Downloadlimit!!)
Das sollte doch wirklich reichen oder?

@Cyberstorm: Den von dir genannten Text habe ich soeben entfernt. Wobei den wohl sowieso noch nie jemand angeklickt hat...

Die Seite wird sowieso grade an die neuen Google-Richtlinien (Dialer-Verbot) angepasst. Ich bitte euch noch um ein wenig Geduld, das ist ein 1-Mann Projekt und ich habe auch nicht tausend Hände. Lasst euch einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @Jacky: Immerhin steht in der oberen Hälfte. *innerhalb der Seite* (also nicht irgendwo über dem Logo versteckt) kurz und knapp, wieviel das Angebot kostet. (Einwahl per Dialer für nur 1,86 € pro Minute! Ohne Traffic- oder Downloadlimit!!)
> Das sollte doch wirklich reichen oder?


Dann meine ich zumindest eine andere Seite oder ein anderes Layout. Einen Preis kann ich nämlich nirgendwo erkennen.


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Du wirst wohl einfach die Hauptadresse eingegeben haben.
Diese wird aber von mir nicht zur Bewerbung benutzt.
Die Seite, die für die Einwahlen zuständig ist, erreichst du, indem du das index.php ein index_go.php änderst.
Ich war bis jetzt nur zu faul, die Domain umzustellen, da diese 0 User am Tag hat. Und auf ne .fm Adresse wird sich bestimmt keiner von alleine verirren. 

Aber ich mache das schon noch alles mit der Zeit, keine Angst.
Ich finde das jetzige Layout sowieso nicht so toll.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst wohl einfach die Hauptadresse eingegeben haben.
> Diese wird aber von mir nicht zur Bewerbung benutzt.
> Die Seite, die für die Einwahlen zuständig ist, erreichst du, indem du das index.php ein index_go.php änderst.
> Ich war bis jetzt nur zu faul, die Domain umzustellen, da diese 0 User am Tag hat. Und auf ne .fm Adresse wird sich bestimmt keiner von alleine verirren.
> ...



(1) Ja, ich habe die Hauptadresse eingegeben, ist für mich ein durchaus übliches Verfahren.
(2) Deine obigen Aussagen lassen für mich nur einen Rückschluss zu: Ein "Kunde" kommt Deiner Ansicht nach nur ein einziges Mal. Denn das Logo auf der Seite ist die Hauptadresse. Wenn Du an einer längerfristigen/mehrmaligen "Kundenbeziehung" interessiert wärest, dann sollte das Standard-Layout auf der Hauptadresse liegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das jetzige Layout sowieso nicht so toll.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, aber nicht wegen ästhetischer Gesichtspunkte  sondern insgesamt.
Eine Site, bei der das Anklicken nahezu jeder Bildschirmposition zum penetranten Download 
eines  Dialers führt, ist nicht meine  Vorstellung von seriös. Außerdem hast du dich immer noch nicht 
dazu geäußert , warum der MP-Dialer so "YAW-scheu" ist. Wenn er nichts zu verbergen hat, 
kann er sich doch prüfen lassen oder sollte da doch ein "schlechtes Gewissen" 
durchscheinen....
cp


----------



## Heiko (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich hier jetzt auf einmal in einem Anti-Cheats Forum gelandet?


Nein, aber meine Meinung werd ich dazu ja noch sagen dürfen.


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

1. Was meinst du mit YAW-Scheu?
Auf die Dialer-Technik habe ich keinerlei Einfluss.

2. Das ist unlogisch. Wenn ein Besucher wiederkommt weiß er ja bereits über die Kosten Bescheid. Bis jetzt sind auch schon welche zurückgekehrt.
Und außerdem habe die Seite bis jetzt wie gesagt aus blanker Faulheit noch nicht umgestellt. Aber ich werde das dann nachher erledigen.

3. Beim neuen Layout wird es Zwischenseiten geben. Das ganze wird wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie auf chip.de aussehen.

Ich weiß dass die Einwahlen beabsichtigt sind, da mein Versuch mit dem Warnungs-Dialer-Layout wie gesagt erfolgreich war.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das ist unlogisch. Wenn ein Besucher wiederkommt weiß er ja bereits über die Kosten Bescheid. Bis jetzt sind auch schon welche zurückgekehrt.
> Und außerdem habe die Seite bis jetzt wie gesagt aus blanker Faulheit noch nicht umgestellt. Aber ich werde das dann nachher erledigen.


Das ist nicht unlogisch.

(1) Es ist unerheblich, ob der Kunde bereits die Kosten kennt oder kennen sollte.
(2) Du erweckst dadurch den Eindruck, dass Du selbst davon ausgehst, dass eine "Kunde" nur ein einziges Mal und dann nie wieder kommt, da die Seite so angelegt ist, dass ein Besucher nur beim "richtigen" Aufruf der Seite über die Kosten informiert wird.
Würdest Du von einer Wiederkehr ausgehen, würdest Du logischerweise die Hauptadresse entsprechend gestalten.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Dialer-Technik habe ich keinerlei Einfluss.





[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialer ist immer nur so seriös wie sein Webmaster.


wat denn nu?

cp


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Hmm, muss ich darauf jetzt wirklich antworten?
Ich denke jeder weiß, wie die Signatur gemeint ist.

P.S.
Was hat es denn mit dieser YAW-Sache nun auf sich?
Ich habe davon echt noch nie was gehört, was mich jetzt doch ziemlich erstaunt...

Und wie oft soll ich's denn noch sagen: Derzeit arbeite ich schon an einer komplett neuen Seite, die dann wirklich explizit auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit abzieht. Denn ich bin mir sicher, dass sich mit einer wirklich seriösen, userfreundlichen Seite langfristig mehr Umsatz erzeugen lässt.

Bitte versteht, dass ich noch nichts verraten will, aber ich habe schon einige Ideen wie ich das ganze gestalten werde.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialer ist immer nur so seriös wie sein Webmaster.


Apropos, wann wird denn der eingesetzte Dialer als registriert angezeigt werden?


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Mainpean-Dialer ist doch registriert, oder?
Falls nicht, werde ich trotzdem bei diesem bleiben, die Konkurrenz-Produkte sind mir entweder zu unseriös oder zu hässlich.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mainpean-Dialer ist doch registriert, oder?
> Falls nicht, werde ich trotzdem bei diesem bleiben, die Konkurrenz-Produkte sind mir entweder zu unseriös oder zu hässlich.


Ob unregistriert oder unseriös, das nimmt sich nicht viel.

Der von Dir eingesetzte ist zumindest derzeit, wie eigentlich allgemein bekannt sein sollte, nicht in der Dialer-Datenbank der RegTP.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es denn mit dieser YAW-Sache nun auf sich?
> Ich habe davon echt noch nie was gehört, was mich jetzt doch ziemlich erstaunt...



Dann frag doch mal deinen Dialerhersteller, wenn der dann so tut als, ob er davon nichts wüßte 
dann kennt er seinen eigenen Dialer nicht.

Falls er registriert wäre, würde ich den Hashwert erwarten, den sehe ich aber nicht,
falls er erst auf irgendeiner Info-Unterseite stehen sollte, wäre das kein Beispiel "offener" 
Kommunikation
cp


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2003)

@ CP


Alter Grummelkopf sei nicht so streng.   
[email protected] verschenkt seine Cheats. Lass ihn doch.


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Hmm, also bei mir ist ein Hashwert vorhanden.   
Unter Einstellungen -> Info kann man diesen abrufen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also bei mir ist ein Hashwert vorhanden.
> Unter Einstellungen -> Info kann man diesen abrufen.



Und warum nicht gleich auf der Eingangsseite, angeblich ist dem User doch noch 
nicht mal das OK zuzumuten (siehe einschlägige Foren). Bevor jetzt wieder das
 "ich bin nicht der Dialerhersteller" kommt, dann frag ihn, bevor du antwortest. Sollte 
ja nicht so schwer sein nachdem er sich ja hier im Forum so "bereitwillig" gezeigt hat, alle Fragen zu beantworten. 
cp


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Aber jeder, der den Hashwert ablesen will kann dies doch auch tun?
Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht ganz...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe jetzt ehrlich gesagt das Problem nicht ganz...


das ist genau das Problem, daß immer dann wenn die Fragen unangenehm werden 
die Antwort kommt "Kannit verstan". Meinerseits sind alle Fragen "geklärt" , 
besten Dank für das Interview.
cp


----------



## virenscanner (14 November 2003)

*Jeder* könnte den Hashwert sehen, falls er direkt "draufstehen" würde. Aber nicht annähernd jeder *findet* den Dialer überhaupt und weiss dann auch noch, dass es so etwas wie "Eigenschaften" einer Datei gibt...


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

cp, allmählich fängst du an mich leicht aufzuregen...

Wie oft soll ich eigentlich noch betonen, dass ich c.xx  so seriös wie möglich aufbauen will?
Wenn ihr mir das Problem mit dem Hashwert erklärt kann ich auch gerne was dazu sagen, aber wenn ich absolut nicht verstehe, wo das Problem liegt kann ich auch nicht helfen, sorry.
Fakt ist, ich habe auf die Gestaltung des Dialer keinen Einfluss, da wird eine Mail an Mainpean auch nichts dran ändern.
Und der Hashwert bringt dem normalen User auch nix, die meisten werden nichtmal wissen was das ist. Und wenn sich jemand doch dafür interessiert, dann sollte er diesen auch relativ schnell finden...

Aber wenn es *so* läuft, dann kann ich es auch gleich lassen und meine Seite mit "kostenlosen Zugangstools" und ActiveX-Dialern vollstopfen.

Ciao,
Tim

_URL editiert, keine URLs/Links  zu kommerziellen Sites , siehe NUB  tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> *Jeder* könnte den Hashwert sehen, falls er direkt "draufstehen" würde. Aber nicht annähernd jeder *findet* den Dialer überhaupt und weiss dann auch noch, dass es so etwas wie "Eigenschaften" einer Datei gibt...


Nicht unter "Eigenschaften einer Datei".


----------



## virenscanner (14 November 2003)

@CyberstormPPC

Ist dort in den letzten Stunden ein anderer Dialer "hinterlegt" worden?


----------



## jlandgr (14 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, die Frage nach der Relevanz einer Registrierung bzw. das Bekenntnis auch ohne (derzeitige) Registrierung den Dialer nutzen zu wollen meinst Du nicht ernst, oder ???
Ich kann mich nur dem "Juristen" anschliessen: wenn Du Deinen Content unbedingt verschenken möchtest, bitte ...
Aber Du solltest nicht auf die Idee kommen ohne Registrierung irgendwelche Forderungen ableiten zu wollen


----------



## jlandgr (14 November 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @CyberstormPPC
> 
> Ist dort in den letzten Stunden ein anderer Dialer "hinterlegt" worden?


Das ist der Beispieldialer V. 3.75 von der Mainpean-Seite ...


----------



## virenscanner (14 November 2003)

Zumindest bis vor kurzem war bei "[email protected]" ein anderer Dialer im Einsatz (welcher nach seiner Aussage auch im Einsatz bleiben wird)...


Editiert: 18:28


----------



## [email protected] (14 November 2003)

Die neue Dialerversion wird, wie ihr der Mainpean-Website entnehmen könnt, erst ab der 47. Kalenderwoche eingesetzt.

Der Dialer wird immer vom Mainpean Server gedownloadet, insofern habe ich keinerlei Einfluss darauf, welche Version gerade verwendet wird und ob diese Rechtskomform ist.

Bei Dingen, die den Stardialer allgemein betreffen, würde ich doch bitten, euch direkt an Herrn Richter zu wenden. Ich bin nunmal nur der Projektanbieter.

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest bis vor kurzem war bei "[email protected]" ein anderer Dialer im Einsatz (welcher nach seiner Aussage auch im Einsatz bleiben wird)...


Ich frag' mich sowieso, wie überhaupt noch ein "Kunde" (abgesehen von der RegTP oder Mainpean) nachvollziehen können soll, wann welche Evolutionsstufe des Dialers zu welchem Zeitpunkt für welche Nummer und Homepage überhaupt registriert gewesen sein soll. Theoretisch müsste Mainpean ja alle paar Tage neue Dialer registrieren, die dann irgendwann in der Datenbank auftauchen (oder auch nicht).  :roll:


----------



## dvill (14 November 2003)

> Die neue Dialerversion wird, wie ihr der Mainpean-Website entnehmen könnt, erst ab der 47. Kalenderwoche eingesetzt.
> 
> Der Dialer wird immer vom Mainpean Server gedownloadet, insofern habe ich keinerlei Einfluss darauf, welche Version gerade verwendet wird und ob diese Rechtskomform ist.
> 
> Bei Dingen, die den Stardialer allgemein betreffen, würde ich doch bitten, euch direkt an Herrn Richter zu wenden. Ich bin nunmal nur der Projektanbieter.


Das wird immer abenteuerlicher.

Für MWD-Dienste gibt es einen Letztverantwortlichen, der für die Rechtmäßigkeit des Dialers und des Angebots insgesamt verantwortlich ist und der diesbezüglich bei der RegTP eine rechtsverbindliche Erklärung abzugeben hat.

Der Verbraucher hat diesem Letztverantwortlichen gegenüber ein Widerspruchsrecht und kann nun bei der RegTP für registrierte Dialer die zustellfähige Anschrift erfragen.

Wie kann es da gehen, wenn jemand "nur Projektanbieter" sein will?

Dietmat Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (14 November 2003)

Irgendwie eh komisch: Der Contentanbieter kassiert, haftet aber nicht, der bekannte Dialerhersteller haftet, kassiert aber nur mittelbar ...

Ist das wirklich so? Wenn ja, hat unser Contentanbieter einen Haftungsfreistellungsanspruch gegen den Dialerbastler - na Super!

Verwirrung, nimm deinen Fortgang ... 8)


----------



## sascha (14 November 2003)

> Verwirrung, nimm deinen Fortgang ...



Darum klappt das Mehrwertnummern-System ja seit Jahren so gut - außer für den Verbraucher...


----------



## Counselor (14 November 2003)

Na, jedenfalls hat die Mainpean unter der 0190 885887 derzeit ca. 14265 Stardialer der Version 3.7.4 registriert. Diese Version und Anwahlnummer verwendet auch [email protected]

Counselor


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (14 November 2003)

Hallo Masters,

mal ganz ruhig. Kurz vor dem WE noch mal eine kurze Entwirrung:

Jeder Dialer, den wir einsetzen ist IN der Registrierung bei der Regtp. Es zählt der "Eingangsstempel" in Mainz. Meschede transportiert die Dialerdaten danach in die Datenbank. Das kann aber etwas dauern. Bis zu 2 Wochen. Der Dialer ist aber dann ab Tag des Eingangsstempel registriert.
Unsere "alten" Dialer mit den "alten" Nummern sind nun auch wieder drin. 
Und die ganz neuen Dialer bestimmt auch bald. Dann kann man auch den HASHWERT vergleichen.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht,

A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere "alten" Dialer mit den "alten" Nummern sind nun auch wieder drin.


Ääähhh, wie jetzt? Ich verstehe zwar durchaus das setzen von Anführungszeichen, aber hier bin ich dann doch mit meinem Latein am Ende, da es doppeldeutig sein kann. Welche "alten" Nummern sind gemeint? Die, die abgeschaltet werden mussten, oder die, die danach direkt geschaltet wurden?


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

> Unsere "alten" Dialer mit den "alten" Nummern sind nun auch wieder drin.


"Sie sind drin", ist etwas "vereinfacht" gesagt. Sie stehen dort mit einem fetten, roten Sperrvermerk. Das sieht auch hübsch aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2003)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> *Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig*


Sehr hübsch ausgedrückt. Die RegTP ist sehr vorsichtig in ihrer "harten" Gangart...  

tf


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> > *Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig*
> 
> 
> Sehr hübsch ausgedrückt. Die RegTP ist sehr vorsichtig in ihrer "harten" Gangart...


Wenn die Gangart wirklich so "hart" ist, dann sind die Nummern auch wieder geschaltet oder nie abgeschaltet worden?!  :roll:


----------



## sascha (14 November 2003)

> Die RegTP ist sehr vorsichtig in ihrer "harten" Gangart...



Fakt ist: Müsste die Reg TP den Entzug der Registrierung aus rechtlichen oder formalen Gründen zurücknehmen, hätten wir sicherlich einen hübschen, kleinen politischen Skandal. Denn damit hätte die Behörde ja auch die Bundesregierung sauber blamiert.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

_"Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig."_ Hat das etwas mit noch nicht rechtskräftig zu tun? Ist wahrscheinlich eine blonde Frage aber was bedeutet diese _vorsichtige, harte Gangart_? Ganz schön nebulös!


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das etwas mit noch nicht rechtskräftig zu tun?


Im übertragenen Sinne ja, Urteile sind rechtskräftig und Verwaltungsakte bestandskräftig.

Solange noch Rechtsbehelfe bestehen, ist der Verwaltungsakt der Rücknahme nicht bestandskräftig.


----------



## Counselor (15 November 2003)

CyberstormPPC schrieb:
			
		

> Solange noch Rechtsbehelfe bestehen, ist der Verwaltungsakt der Rücknahme nicht bestandskräftig.



Hr Richter hat ja selbst gepostet, daß er die Rücknahmeentscheidung angefochten hat, weil der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit verletzt sei.

Counselor


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> CyberstormPPC schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Wir werden die Änderungen des Stardialer und unsere Informationspolitik sowie die aktive Bereinigung des Netztes von nichkonformen Dialer aller Anbieter nicht zurücknehmen.

MfG A.Richter

PS: Wir stehen erst am Anfang.


----------



## sascha (15 November 2003)

> sowie die aktive Bereinigung des Netzes von nichkonformen Dialer aller Anbieter



Wann gehts los?


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > sowie die aktive Bereinigung des Netzes von nichkonformen Dialer aller Anbieter
> 
> 
> 
> Wann gehts los?



Das Formular ist online:
http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/content.php?what=aktuell.vs.melden

Erste Hinweise kommen rein. 
Wir müssen jetzt nur noch eine Schnittstelle mit der RegTp definieren. Dann wird die Bearbeitungszeit sehr stark verkürzt.

MfG A.Richter

PS: Nächste Woche kommt dann ein Verbraucherportal für Dialermeldungen usw.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

**lach**

das nenn ich mal eine schleimige pr arbeit...
schlimmer gehts ja nicht...


----------



## [email protected] (15 November 2003)

*Re: *lach**



			
				brain schrieb:
			
		

> das nenn ich mal eine schleimige pr arbeit...
> schlimmer gehts ja nicht...


Wow, super Beitrag wirklich!  :roll: 
Kannst du deine Aussage evtl. auch begründen? Wohl kaum, denn du bist wohl ein typisches Beispiel für einen "Hauptsache Dagegen"-Menschen.
Gebt Herrn Richter doch erstmal ne Chance.
Und beantwortet mir v.a. diese Frage:
Welchen Sinn sollte diese Aktion haben, wenn sie nicht ernst gemeint ist? Er hat doch überhaupt nichts davon, wenn er euch das bloß vorgaukeln würde.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2003)

Die Auflistung gesperrter Dialer in der RegTP-DB ist völlig korrekt. So kann ein Geschädigter den Zusammenhang viel besser nachweisen. Er hat den Dialer, den Hashwert und nun die Bestätigung der fehlenden Registrierung.

Der Lauf der Zeit lässt sich nicht zurückdrehen. Gerade wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall der Rücknahme der Sperrverfügung aus Verfahrensmängeln heraus stattfinden sollte, wird sich der Druck auf die Politik zur Schaffung klarer Regelungen massiv zunehmen.

Unser Wirtschaftsminister sollte sich zu schade sein, um von Feilschäring-Unternehmern öffentlich so vorgeführt zu werden.

Meldungen über nicht *) regelkonforme Dialer sollten unbedingt direkt an die RegTP gerichtet werden. Dort wurde extra unter

01805 DIALER = 01805 342537

eine schnelle Rufnummer eingerichtet, alle Verbraucherinformationen zu diesem Thema sind zu finden unter

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/regtp_facts.pdf

Um die Verhältnismäßigkeit in der Behandlung der Anbieter untereinander zu wahren, sollte die RegTP schnellstmöglich die übrigen am Markt befindlichen Dialer zumindest stichprobenhaft prüfen, vorliegende Beschwerden über andere Anbieter bevorzugt bearbeiten und ebenfalls Sperrverfügungen erlassen, wo es entsprechend geboten ist. Das Angebot bietet noch reichlich Handlungsbedarf.

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, sagt der Volksmund. Hochmut ist noch reichlich vorhanden, siehe z.B.

http://www.dialerforum.de/showthread.php?s=06797ca1c66a4952f8d8c713cd164e39&threadid=1435

Dietmar Vill

*) natürlich so, sorry


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sinn sollte diese Aktion haben, wenn sie nicht ernst gemeint ist?
> Er hat doch überhaupt nichts davon, wenn er euch das bloß vorgaukeln würde.



Selbst dir als glühendem Verehrer der Herrn A.R. (klar ist ja schließlich de facto dein "Brötchengeber" ,
 falls du nicht noch ein paar andere Pferde im Stall hast) sollte wohl klar sein , das er hier um seine Kohle kämpft, 

Wenn  er es nicht schafft die RegtP dusselig zu reden oder vollzumüllen, dann hat er ein echtes Problem ,
 da seine  Dialer für einen beachtlichen  geraumen Zeitraum nicht registriert sind ,
 ihr als WM eure Kohle von ihm haben wollt (schließlich hat er ja immer behauptet , daß alles paletti sei) 
und die User in erheblichen Maße sich dann  weigern wegen fehlender  Registrierung  berechtigterweise zu zahlen. 

Insofern ist das sicherlich ernst aber bestimmt nicht ernsthaft gemeint da er wieder die gesamte 
 Trickkiste am äußersten Rande der Legalität  zieht um ja an die vor allem nachträgliche Registrierung zu kommen. 

Jupp 

PS: Mittlerweile dürfte selbst dem unbedarftesten Forumsleser aufgegangen sein ,
 was dich immer wieder hierher treibt. Schlicht und ergreifend die Sorge um deine  Kohle.
Ansonsten könnte dir das doch völlig egal sein , was hier die User schreiben , nach dem Motto:
*Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich völlig ungeniert*


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Meldungen über regelkonforme Dialer sollten unbedingt direkt an die RegTP gerichtet werden.


Ich denke Du meinst nicht regelkonform.    Aber egal, ich sehe das genau wie Du, Meldungen haben zuerst bei der RegTP etwas zu suchen.

Bei Mainpean sollte man wohl besser Seiten melden können, die den Dialer nicht entsprechend "bewerben".


----------



## Counselor (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Meldungen über regelkonforme Dialer sollten unbedingt direkt an die RegTP gerichtet werden.



Warum das denn?

Alledings dürfte die Mainpean ein gewisses Interesse daran haben, daß Dailer der Konkurrenz von der RegTP unter die Lupe genommen werden.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Gebt Herrn Richter doch erstmal ne Chance.


Hast ja eigentlich recht. Der Herr Richter betreibt dieses "Gewerbe" ja schließlich auch erst seit gestern. Da sollte man schon ein wenig gnädig sein, wenn er jetzt aus freien Stücken sein Handeln an die Gesetzeslage/Rechtsprechung anpasst, gleichzeitig ein wenig auf die PR-Trommel haut und zudem als weißer Ritter selbstlos den Markt bereinigt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Alledings dürfte die Mainpean ein gewisses Interesse daran haben, daß Dailer der Konkurrenz von der RegTP unter die Lupe genommen werden.


Eben, und das ganze lässt sich sicherlich z.B. noch ein wenig einseitig "statistisch" aufbereiten um die eigenen Position bei den verschiedenen "Institutionen", Lobbyisten o.ä. zu stärken.


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

*lol*

er soll sich nur an seine eigene nase fassen.

er stellt seine illegalen dialer in den hintergrund indem er durch seine pr arbeit andere dialer in der vordergrund stellt. 

er hat jahre lang abgezockt. 
also komm mir bitte nicht mit "gebe ihm doch eine chance"
dafür ist es zu spät.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2003)

> Bei Mainpean sollte man wohl besser Seiten melden können, die den Dialer nicht entsprechend "bewerben".


Genau das nicht. Hier geht es lang:


> Aus dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern:
> 
> § 43c Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde
> (1) Die Regulierungsbehörde kann im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung Anordnungen und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern sicherzustellen. Insbesondere kann die Regulierungsbehörde bei Nichterfüllung von gesetzlichen oder behördlich auferlegten Verpflichtungen die rechtswidrig genutzte Nummer entziehen. Sie soll ferner im Fall der gesicherten Kenntnis von der rechtswidrigen Nutzung einer 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. Die Regulierungsbehörde kann den Rechnungssteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen.
> ...


Diese Mittel stärken die Selbstverantwortung der Anbieter. Die Konsequenzen bei Überschreiten der zulässigen Grenzen müssen eben hinreichend spürbar sein. Das spricht sich in der kleinen Branche der organisierten Mitverdiener schnell rum. Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase arbeitet der Markt dann praktisch beschwerdefrei.

Beschwerden am MP über eMüll-Werbung waren jahrelang wirkungslos, eine einzige Sperrverfügung der RegTP wirkt Wunder und führt zu völlig neuen Erkenntnissen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kämpfe um keine "Kohle". Klar wäre es mir lieber, wenn das Zahlungsmittel Dialer auch eine Zukunft hätte. Aber es gibt doch dutzende andere Zahlungsmittel. Auch bei Mainpean. Dialer sind doch nur ein Teil. Also Kohle hin, Kohle her. Mainpean wird es immer geben. Mit Dialer oder auch ohne Dialer. Punkt.
Viele Anbieter arbeiten z.B. an einem Premium-Netz-Zugang per DSL. Also nicht 0.7 Cent pro Minute, sonder z.B. 49 Cent pro Minute o.ä.
Diese Zugänge sollen dann auch mittels einem kleinen Programm eingerichtet werde.
Man sieht, dass Problem ist mit dem "Niedergang" von Premiumrufnummern nicht automatisch erledigt. Und genau deshalb schauen wir nun in die Zukunft und werden diesmal den Markt genau beobachten. Und das von Anfang an mit der Regtp und staatlicher Kontrolle.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## technofreak (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Mittel stärken die Selbstverantwortung der Anbieter. Die Konsequenzen
> bei Überschreiten der zulässigen Grenzen müssen eben hinreichend spürbar sein.



Stimme dem Beitrag  zu, bis auf die obige Formulierung: statt "stärken" würde ich eher "fordern"  sagen.

Die Selbstverantwortung der Anbieter lag bisher eher im mikroskischen Bereich, 
jedenfalls mit bloßem Auge nicht erkennbar...
Insofern müßte dann eher von einer Neuschöpfung statt Stärkung gesprochen werden.


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

CyberstormPPC schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na so einfach ist das nicht. Wir stellen Techniker, Programmer, PC´s und Einwahltechnik zur Analyse bereit. So aufbereitet hat die Regtp weniger Arbeit und benötigt erheblich weniger Zeit und Kraft. 
Das machen wir natürlich auch aus Eigeninteresse. Man soll einfach wissen: Bewerbe ich einen nichtkonformen Dialer -> war die Arbeit umsonst.......

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Man soll einfach wissen: Bewerbe ich einen nichtkonformen Dialer -> war die Arbeit umsonst.......


"Und bewerbe ich einen konformen Dialer als kostenloses Zugangstool -> können wir ja nichts dafür......."?


----------



## dvill (15 November 2003)

> Man soll einfach wissen: Bewerbe ich einen nichtkonformen Dialer -> war die Arbeit umsonst.......


Die Aussage ist voll konsensfähig. Darum geht es.

Ich sehe es auch als sehr legitim und hilfreich an, wenn Anbieter sich gegenseitig daraufhin beobachten, ob die Regeln eingehalten werden. Natürlich dürfen sie zur Schaffung fairer Wettbewerbsbedingungen Verfehlungen anderer Anbieter bei der RegTP mit super Ausarbeitungen zur Kenntnis bringen.

Ich sehe heute eine gewisse Schieflage, weil viele andere Dialer etwa ebensoweit von den Anforderungen weg sind wie die gesperrten. Da ist nicht einsehbar, warum die Sperrverfügung nur einen Anbieter treffen sollte. Etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit wäre erforderlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

CyberstormPPC schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direkt nicht. Indirekt schon. Auch das werden wir ändern.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2003)

Mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> GmbH Klar wäre es mir lieber, wenn das Zahlungsmittel Dialer auch eine Zukunft hätte. Aber es gibt doch dutzende andere Zahlungsmittel. Auch bei Mainpean. Dialer sind doch nur ein Teil. Also Kohle hin, Kohle her. Mainpean wird es immer geben. Mit Dialer oder auch ohne Dialer. Punkt.
> Viele Anbieter arbeiten z.B. an einem Premium-Netz-Zugang per DSL. Also nicht 0.7 Cent pro Minute, sonder z.B. 49 Cent pro Minute o.ä.
> Diese Zugänge sollen dann auch mittels einem kleinen Programm eingerichtet werde.
> Man sieht, dass



1. *Dutzende * anderer Zahlungsmittel, nanu! auf den Sites, die mit MP-Dialern "bestückt" sind, hab ich 
nur selten wenigsten ein oder zwei andere Zahlungsarten gesehen.

2. statt 0,7 Cent /min 49 Cent/min  , also *siebzigfacher* Preis. interessant ......

3. Was soll das für ein DSL-Zugang sein, ein neuer Ansatz unbedarfte User auszutrixsen? 
schließlich wäre das kein Dialer und bis das die RegTP kapiert hat, sind dann schon erst mal
 wieder ein paar entgangene Kilo-Euronen im Sack. Am besten mit einem *kleinen* (unscheinbaren) 
*Programm * per AX , damit der User sich nicht mit so lästigen Prozeduren wie Zugangsdaten 
und Passwort "abquälen" muß  :bandit 

jupp


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

*Vielleicht holt jemand so etwas wie BTX aus der Mottenkiste*

Bezüglich Zahlung per DSL:
Vielleicht hat ja jemand in der "Mottenkiste" das alte Prinzip des BTX mit den gebührenpflichtigen Seiten gefunden.

Jetzt bräuchte man nur noch einen oder mehrere Provider, die dort mitmachen und ihre Billinginfrastrukutr zur Verfügung stellen.

BTW: Was von den gebührenpflichtigen Seiten im alten BTX zu halten war, zeigt ein Blick in Google; nämlich nichts. Der Content war teilweise ähnlich schwachsinnig wie heute bei den Dialern; Versuche seriöser Händler (zB Universalversand) mit dieser Zahlungsform hatten sich nie wirklich bewährt, der Kunde bevorzugte Zahlung per Rechnung oder dergleichen.

Übrigens gab es knapp vor Abschaltung dieser Seiten 1999 (wegen angeblicher Nicht Y2k-Kompatibilität etc.) eine enorme Spamwelle an alle möglichen DE-Adressen (aus Usenet), die dazu aufforderten eine Seite aufzurufen und dort unter einem Vorwand irgendwas zu bestätigen. Beschwerden brachten oft übrigens angeblich damals gleich wenig wie heute.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe heute eine gewisse Schieflage, weil viele andere Dialer etwa
> ebensoweit von den Anforderungen weg sind wie die gesperrten. Da ist nicht einsehbar,
> warum die Sperrverfügung nur einen Anbieter treffen sollte.
> Etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit wäre erforderlich.


In die Schieflage hat er sich selber reingeritten, wer hat denn den Wirbel mit 400000 Dialern veranstaltet? 
"wer den Wind säht, wird den Sturm ernten"

Außerdem, wenn einer der anderen "registrierten" nicht regelkonform ist, dann kann MP
sich ja wunderbar "reinwaschen" , aber das ist doch sein Bier und nicht das eines Users,
oder ist es Aufgabe eines Users MP zu "supporten". Mein Mitgefühl hält sich da in sehr engen Grenzen.
cp


----------



## Rechenknecht (15 November 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu. Etwas Ähnliches habe ich  HIER auch schon bemerkt.

Ich zitiere mich selbst:


> Alle bisher abgegebenen Versprechen der Industrie, selbst regulierend in den Markt einzugreifen um Auswüchse zu beseitigen, wurden von einigen skrupellosen Mitanbietern unterlaufen.



Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass einige bereits an Zugangstools für DSL-MEHRWERT?- Diensten stricken wird mein Ruf nach dem Gesetzgeber immer lauter.


----------



## Wagi (15 November 2003)

Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kämpfe um keine "Kohle". Klar wäre es mir lieber, wenn das Zahlungsmittel Dialer auch eine Zukunft hätte. Aber es gibt doch dutzende andere Zahlungsmittel. Auch bei Mainpean. Dialer sind doch nur ein Teil. Also Kohle hin, Kohle her. Mainpean wird es immer geben. Mit Dialer oder auch ohne Dialer. Punkt.
> 
> MfG A.Richter



Hmm. Das gab es schon mal...

Ich meine das jemand sagte (sinngemäß): Die DDR besteht seit 40 Jahren... und sie wird auch 40 Jahre weiter bestehen !!!

Wo das endete, wissen wir.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2003)

> Mein Mitgefühl hält sich da in sehr engen Grenzen.


Es ging mir nicht um Mitgefühl für einen, der seine Lektion jetzt lernen kann, sondern um die anderen, die in der Warteschleife hängen.

Es dümpeln noch viele Dialer rum, die mit den Minimalanforderungen wenig zu tun haben. Keine Hinweise auf die Kosten im deutschen Festnetz, keine sichtbaren "Abbrechen"-Schaltflächen, keinen Hinweis, die bestehende Verbindung unterbrechen zu wollen usw. usf..

Hier wäre eine Sperrverfügung ebenso berechtigt und erforderlich. Ausreichend Beschwerden liegen vermutlich auch vor, es mangelt nur am Abarbeitungstempo oder der Prioritätensetzung.

Das wäre nun mal dringlich zu ändern. Es gibt viel zu sperren, fangen wir an ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich dann noch lese, dass einige bereits an Zugangstools für
> DSL-MEHRWERT?- Diensten stricken wird mein Ruf nach dem Gesetzgeber immer lauter.



*Wenn!* ein solcher Zugang absolut sicher vor Mißbrauch wäre, 
wäre mir das schnurzegal. So egal wie die Telefonstöhndienste, die in penetranter Weise 
nachts per TV angepriesen werden. Wenn es Leute gibt , die ihren Augeninnendruck auf diese Weise 
lindern müssen. warum nicht. Aber nur unter striktester Einhaltung von Bedingungen, die garantieren müssen, 
daß es auschließlich mit der vollen Zustimmung des Users möglich ist in Kenntnis dessen, auf was er sich da einläßt.
Schließlich sind wir doch (angeblich) alles mündige Bürger , denen jederzeit das Recht zusteht,
 sich den Strick zu kaufen , an dem sie sich aufhängen wollen. 

PS: für die Werbung (damit auch für die Stöhnwerbung) stehen schlechte Zeiten bevor,
mit digitalen Recordern (mit Festplatte) läßt sich in bequemster Weise Werbung ausblenden.
Die Dinger werden schon verkauft, einfach aufnehmen, später mit dem Film anschauen beginnen,
und die Werbung kann während der Recorder weiter aufnimmt übersprungen werden.

In USA hat schon das große Wehgeschrei der Werbebranche begonnen, 
Am liebsten wäre denen ein Verbot dieser Recorder...
cp


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre nun mal dringlich zu ändern. Es gibt viel zu sperren, fangen wir an ...



Wer ist wir, anscheinend wohl nur die Betreiber und Mitwirkenden der beiden Foren, alle anderen müssen ständig 
angeschoben werden. Wenn nicht von außen, insbesondere DS,  die RegTP mit der Nase  heftig drauf
 gestossen wäre, hätte es nie eine  Sperrverfügung gegeben.
cp


----------



## Raimund (15 November 2003)

*Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*

 
Hier den Saubermann geben und woanders wie bisher weitermachen?

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/449-4.html

Herrn Andreas Richter alias Python alias tonnos-berlin alias M. M.  (?)
Geschäftsführer von "Mainpean" und von "Worldlines"

mit der Bitte um freundliche Kenntnisnahme!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Mainpean GmbH (15 November 2003)

*Re: Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Hier den Saubermann geben und woanders wie bisher weitermachen?
> 
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/449-4.html
> 
> ...



M. M. , wer ist M. M. ? Und ein "Saubermann" bin ich nicht, habe ich nie behauptet und möchte ich auch nicht sein. 

Axo hier ein Beipspiel der anderen Zahlungsarten:
http://paynow.service-url.de/pn_layout/page.enter.php?userid=00000〈=de&layout=ng1&dc=0

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Raimund (15 November 2003)

*Saubermann*

@Herrn Andreas Richter,

niemals habe ich Ihnen unterstellt, ein Saubermann zu sein: Sie "geben" ihn, d. h., Sie versuchen, einen solchen darzustellen. 

M. M. kennen Sie nicht? Vielleicht kennen Sie dann J. R.  aus Ihrer Heppenheimer Connection? Von dem habe ich von dort neben dem Namen auch Anschrift, Tel- und Faxnummer!

Gruß
Raimund

_ siehe NUB , keine persönlichen Daten tf /moderator _


----------



## technofreak (15 November 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person 
erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese
 löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```

Ich bitte sich an diese Bestimmungen zu halten, persönliche Daten oder Fragen dazu bitte per PN. 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

*Re: Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> M. M. , wer ist M. M. ?


Liquid Inc.? Schon mal im Vorbeigehen gehört?


----------



## jlandgr (15 November 2003)

*Re: Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Axo hier ein Beipspiel der anderen Zahlungsarten:
> http://paynow.service-url.de/pn_layout/page.enter.php?userid=00000〈=de&layout=ng1&dc=0


Ich denke mal, dass http://paynow.service-url.de/pn_layout/page.enter.php?userid=00000&language=de&layout=ng1&dc=0 gemeint ist ...


----------



## Raimund (15 November 2003)

*Liquid inc.*

@Gast,

wetten, die Flüssigfirma aus Carson City, USA, kennt er auch nicht.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Counselor (15 November 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe heute eine gewisse Schieflage, weil viele andere Dialer etwa ebensoweit von den Anforderungen weg sind wie die gesperrten. Da ist nicht einsehbar, warum die Sperrverfügung nur einen Anbieter treffen sollte. Etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit wäre erforderlich.



Viel übler ist aber, daß es immer noch nicht registrierte und nicht rechtskonforme ausländische Dialer gibt.

Was die registrierten Dialer angeht:

Die Schieflage ist bedauerlich, wird aber nicht von langer Dauer sein.

Die Mainpean kann sich aber hier nicht auf Art. 3 GG (Gleichheitssatz) berufen, denn es gibt keinen Anspruch auf Gleichbehandlung im Unrecht. Weil also andere Dialer zu Unrecht registriert sind, kann die Mainpean nicht die Aufhebung der Rücknahmeentscheidung erzwingen.

Aus Verbrauchersicht empfinde ich es als bedauerlich, daß Dialer ohne materielle Überprüfung der Rechtskonformität in Massen registriert werden.

Counselor


----------



## Counselor (15 November 2003)

*Re: Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*



			
				jlandgr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass http://paynow.service-url.de/pn_layout/page.enter.php?userid=00000&language=de&layout=ng1&dc=0 gemeint ist ...



Das ist der einzige vernünftige Zugang zu über Mainpean abgerechneten Paycontent, den ich je gesehen habe. Eine vernünftige Lösung, denn da weiß der letzte DAU, daß es kostenpflichtig wird.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

*Zugangstools für DSL-MEHRWERT?- Dienste*

Es ist nur zu hoffen, dass Zugangstools für DSL-MEHRWERT?- Dienste
nicht realisiert werden können. Offensichtlich laufen den Dialer-Betrügern die unfreiwilligen Kunden via T-DSL davon. 

Immer mehr komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass nur ein konsequentes Verbot von Dialern den Mißbrauch verhindern kann. Wer ein ordentliches, faires Produkt verkauft, für den gibt es viele andere Zahlungmöglichkeiten.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## technofreak (15 November 2003)

Um etwas Beruhigung zum Thema DSL-Mehrwertdienste einzubringen.

Bei DSL ist dem Provider und auch dem Mehrwertdienstleister die IP bekannt.
 Die Zuordnung der IP zu den Userdaten ist nur dem Provider möglich und unterliegt dem Datenschutz. 
Zur Information , der normale Home-User bekommt bei jedem Einloggen (nicht Anwählen!  eine andere IP (dynamische IP)
aus dem Adresspool des Providers.  

Dies wäre ein gefundenes Fressen für unsere Datenschützer und für jeden der hier im Forum Mitarbeitenden 
wenn das bekannt würde, daß ein Provider die Zuordnung IP <> Userdaten an Mehrwertdienstleister 
herausgerückt hätte. Das gäbe einen hübschen Prozess und Skandal . 

Hier sehe ich (soweit ich die bisherige Technik kenne) nur den Weg über eine  echte Anmeldung mit freiwillig 
angegebenen Userdaten. Wenn das jemand tut, warum nicht. Jeder soll und darf sich bunte Bildchen
 ankucken, wenn er das für sein Seelenleben braucht. Nur für unfreiwillige Abzocke sehe ich da 
(auch nach Rückfrage einschlägiger Experten)  keine  Möglichkeit 
tf


----------



## Rechenknecht (15 November 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sehe ich (soweit ich die bisherige Technik kenne) nur den Weg über eine  echte Anmeldung mit freiwillig
> angegebenen Userdaten. Wenn das jemand tut, warum nicht. Jeder soll und darf sich bunte Bildchen
> ankucken, wenn er das für sein Seelenleben braucht. Nur für unfreiwillige Abzocke sehe ich da
> (auch nach Rückfrage einschlägiger Experten)  keine  Möglichkeit
> tf



Wenn Du es sagst. Du bist der Technofreak.


----------



## Der Genervte (16 November 2003)

*Re: Der selbst ernannte Saubermann des Gewerbes!*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> jlandgr schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip ja - ABER:

auch hier wird wieder mit * gearbeitet!

Gut, läßt sich vielleicht manchmal nicht vermeiden, aber dann sollte die Erklärung des * - der Preis - etwas auffälliger sein.

Denn, die Neuuser und DAU's suchen nicht nach dem Preis - der sollte ihnen deswegen auffällig 'ins Auge' springen.

@Mainpean
Wäre es nicht eine machbare Alternative, das von Seiten Ihrer WM kein Dialer mehr geladen wird, sondern zu DIESER Seite verlinkt wird? Ursprungsseite ist ja nach meinem Wissen einer Zielseite mitteilbar.


----------



## jay (18 November 2003)

*Re: ich lad' mir mal einen runter*



			
				greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> @ A.Richter (i.Ü. äußerst unpassender Name)
> 
> Zitat: "Ich werde allerdings versuchen, speziell unsere Firma,
> ins richtige Licht zu rücken."
> ...



Gib mir mal deine PN, brauche paar Infos von dir, würde mich der Strafanzeige gerne anschließen


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

*Re: Fragen an Herrn Richter von Mainpean*



			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> caipi66 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja , und was sind nun diese Kriterien Missbrauch oder Angebot genutzt???


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

*M.D. schizophren oder was????*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann bist du bestimmt auch in der Lage, den Sinn deiner eigenen Projekte zu verstehen oder?. Nachdem was ich bisher von dir gelesen habe, hätte ich auf "unzurechungsfähig" getippt. Damit könntest du dann im Ernstfall in der Klapse statt im Gefängnis landen. Max Strauß läßt grüßen..., sein  RA plädiert auch auf "Geistige Umnachtung". Wenn der Pech hat, nimmt man ihn für voll und er muß für sein Handeln dei Konsequenzen tragen. Aber Du hast doch auch so eine windigen RA an der Hand (Nachbarschaft), der Jurist hilft diiiir berstimmt nicht.



> solltest du damit Probleme haben (Was dein Posting ja zeigt oder zu was soll es sonst gut sein?) dann würde ich dir ernsthaft raten deinen Job an den Nagel zu hängen den du könntest unschuldige Menschen



wie bitte, du weisst, was "unschuldige Menschen" sind? Also doch nicht unzurechnungsfähig, sondern einfach nur gerissen.



> ins Gefängnis bringen nur weil sie Rechtschreibfehler machen und du sie dadurch völlig falsch verstehst.


hoffentlich bald, da kann man auch Rechtschreibung lernen



> Oder hat dein Posting nur den Grund sich an den schwächen anderer zu ergötzen und sich darüber lustig zu machen?



Ich höre: Schwächen anderer, lustig machen ... du denkst dabei sicherlich nicht an unerfahrene User deiner Projekte und wie bei dir die Kassen klingeln???




> Dann solltest du deinen Beruf erst recht an den Nagel hängen


das würdest dir wohl gerne Wünschen, was? Hoffentlich kriegt er dich und Konsorten einmal richtig am Wickel. Die Fähigkeiten dazu hat er und im Gegensatz zu dir hat er Stil und ist seiner Muttersprache mächtig



> den dann bist du unwürdig einen so ehrenvollen Beruf auszuüben.


ehrenvoller Beruf - mir kommen die Tränen, wenn ich an dich und Kollegen denke. Mein Urteil: schizophren, wenn du tatsächlich das glaubst, was du von dir gibst oder - was ich glaube - einfach nur gerissen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

*bla bla wiederholt sich*



			
				M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also doch "geistige Umnachtung". Nicht genug Krüze, um eine neue Antwort zu schreiben. Die Kopie paßt doch teilweise gar nicht zum Posting.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2003)

*Re: M.D. schizophren oder was????*



			
				jay1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...RA an der Hand (Nachbarschaft)...


Seien wir doch ehrlich hier  -  in Kriesensituationen helfen RA´s gerne, wo sie können. Die Leser hier können sicher sein, dass M.D. mitliest - genauso sicher ist auch, dass sein RA hier Bestandspflege bei seinem Mandanten ausübt und ratsame Empfehlungen für den Umgang mit dem Gegnerforum ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Raimund (21 November 2003)

*M. M., J. R. und die Liquid Inc.*

 
@Herrn Andreas Richter, GF von Mainpean GmbH, Berlin,  GF von Worldlines GmbH, Heppenheim,

sind Sie inzwischen in Ihrer Heppenheimer Dependance fündig geworden?
Haben Sie dort nach Ihren Geschäftsfreunden aus Carson City gesucht?

Können Sie mich an den Erkenntnissen teilhaben lassen?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2003)

*Re: M. M., J. R. und die Liquid Inc.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> ... Carson City ...


Die Postbox hängt doch jetzt in Miami Lake.


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2003)

*@Arwen*
hattest Du die Möglichkeit der Kulanz des Mainpean-Angebotes schon für Dich geprüft?


			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Schicken Sie mir bitte die Einwahldaten zu: [email protected]
> Wenn Sie wirklich nur eine Minute online waren, klären wir das ganz schnell.


und





			
				Mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Alle hier mitlesenden Nutzer (Geschädigte) können nun die Mailadresse [email protected] nutzen (cbf für ComputerBetrugsForum). Ich habe sie exklusiv für dieses Forum einrichten lassen und bekomme diese sofort auf meinen Tisch.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> MfG A.Richter


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2003)

@Anna 
seit wann bist du der Fürsprecher von MP, etwas seltsam, wie schon so oft die Ratschläge aus deiner Richtung.
Gerade bei deiner "Profession" ist es geradezu kindlich naiv an den die große Läuterung zu glauben. 
Gerade die spezielle "Offerte" an die Forenteilnehmer zeigt doch überdeutlich worum es geht, "Image polieren"  :evil: 
cp 

PS: selbst wenn hier einem  halben Dutzend  Abgezockten "Kulanz" gezeigt wird, das ist so lächerlich, das ist 
selbst mit dem Wort "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" nicht mal annähernd zu beschreiben. 
cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

@CP
Wenn, dann beziehe ich Position für die Belange von Arwen, da ich ihre Problematik bestens kenne. Leider habe ich schon lange nichts mehr hier von ihr gesehen und dabei wünschte ich ihr, dass sie wirklich gut aus der Sache raus kommt - wie ist doch manchmal auch egal, oder? Womöglich ist sie aber auch bereits eine von den vieren.
Ansonsten sehe ich dem Ganzen gelassen und vor allem neutral entgegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 November 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Womöglich ist sie aber auch bereits eine von den vieren.
> Ansonsten sehe ich dem Ganzen gelassen und vor allem neutral entgegen.


Was, wenn es sogar 5 (fünf)  gäbe, dann würde mein ganzes Weltbild ins Wanken geraten...
Wie schön und beruhigend, daß es Leute gibt, die das Ganze neutral und gelassen sehen können...


----------



## johinos (22 November 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ] selbst wenn hier einem  halben Dutzend  Abgezockten "Kulanz" gezeigt wird, das ist so lächerlich, das ist
> selbst mit dem Wort "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" nicht mal annähernd zu beschreiben.


Die ganze schöne neue MP-Welt würde doch fürchterliche Kratzer kriegen, wenn ein einziger die großzügige Kulanz verweigert bekäme. Alle, die mit MP noch eine Rechnung offen haben: Ran! 
Vom Umgang mit den Altlasten sollte der beanspruchte Bonus für die Zukunft abhängig sein.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

@CP
...siehste, mit meiner bescheidenen Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine da. Aber das ist ja nix neues - letztlich geht es den meisten, die hier Hilfe suchen, nur darum, ihre hart verdiente Kohle zu behalten oder zurück zu bekommen. Das Angebot von tonnos ist hier wirklich ein Schritt zum Wohle des Einzelnen. Was letztlich für Mainpean, M.D. und die vielen anderen (mehr oder weniger) Schlitzohren hinten bei raus kommt, steht auf ganz einem anderen Blatt geschrieben.
Eines sollte allen klar sein, auch wenn so mancher nicht daran glauben mag - die Mühlen des Gesetzgebers mahlen, langsam aber stetig und oft bis zum letzten Korn! Amen!


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

Ups, ´s Annale war das eben.


----------



## dotshead (22 November 2003)

Und wenn nur 10 Personen geholfen wird, hat es etwas gebracht. Wenigstens den 10 oder 
wieviel Personen es auch werden.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nur 10 Personen geholfen wird, hat es etwas gebracht.



:gruebel:  ....     
Yo - einer davon wäre - wenn's denn nach ihm ginge-  ein gewisser AR aus B. ... (Wie die anderen 9 Figuren bei MP heißen weiß ich nicht).
BTW - höre so gar nichts mehr von ihm - wird sich doch wohl nicht in den Schmollwinkel zurückgezogen haben ?
Oder hat sich rausgestellt, dass der Nutzen den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigt?
Taktischer Rückzug? Na ja, wir werden's verschmerzen!  8) 
@ Mod s: Solltet Ihr erwägen, die  nutzlosen MP-Threads einfach zuzumachen : :dafuer:

GASTon


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2003)

Gründer sind wohl nur 4 die sich aus dem Namen Mainpean ergeben. Mario, Inge, Peter und Andreas.

Maybe hat AR auch noch anderes zu tun als permanent hier zu antworten. Wie gesagt wenn auch nur einem geholfen wurde, hat derjenige was davon.

Aber man kann auch alles negativ sehen.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2003)

@ rabauke : ach herrje - was''n das für 'ne logik??  ich schmeiß ne bombe und  helf dann beim verbinden - bin ich dann  'n wohltäter???
musterknabe


----------



## dotshead (23 November 2003)

Deine Logik ist auch nicht sinnvoller. Dir wäre anscheinend lieber es würde keinem geholfen und 
man könnte gemeinschaftlich über die bösen Dialer heulen.

MP geht in die Offensive und versucht zu helfen (in meinen Augen sind Dialer nicht nur ein Übel)
und wird hier nur angegriffen. Vielleicht sollten die "Opfer" sich wirklich mit AR auseinandersetzen und man wird sehen, was hinter den Aussagen steckt. Aber nein es ist ja leichter alles direkt erstmal runterzumachen. 

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Der Jurist (23 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> .... Aber nein es ist ja leichter alles direkt erstmal runterzumachen.



Du sprichts sicher aus Erfahrung. Deine Erfahrung will ich nicht bezweifeln.

Jetzt zum Thema:



			
				Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Logik ist auch nicht sinnvoller. Dir wäre anscheinend lieber es würde keinem geholfen und
> man könnte gemeinschaftlich über die bösen Dialer heulen.
> 
> MP geht in die Offensive und versucht zu helfen (in meinen Augen sind Dialer nicht nur ein Übel)
> ...



Also von einer Offensive kann man nicht sprechen. Denn es wird nicht auf breiter Front ein Problem beseitigt. Es werden einige wenige Fälle aufgegriffen und da wird abgeholfen.

Es riecht nach dem Versuch, in die Seite der Betroffenen ein Keil zu treiben. Man gibt bei wenigen nach und freut sich dann über schleimige Lobgesänge von Beobachtern. Damit versucht man den Rest der Betroffenen zu entmutigen. So gesehen kann ich Musterknabe gut verstehen, wenn Mainpean es wirklich ehrlich meint, dann müssen mehr Meldungen über kulante Erledigungen hier auftauchen. Keine Schleimlieder von nicht Betroffenen, sonder Meldungen von vermutlich im Doppelsinn Gelinkten.

@ Rabauke

An Dich habe ich eine Bitte. Du gehörst doch von Deiner Einstellung eher zu den Dialer-Betreibern, also lass die peinlichen Versuche Dialer schön zu reden. Es geht nicht um den Dialer als solchen hier, sondern darum wie er benutzt wird. 

Wenn Du erklärst: "In meinen Augen sind Dialer nicht nur ein Übel“, dann zeigst Du, dass Du die Diskussion hier entweder nicht begreifst oder nicht begreifen willst, aber vor allem auf einen Aspekt hinlenken willst, um den es nicht geht.


----------



## Rechenknecht (23 November 2003)

Es war wohl doch nur die Schlinge die sich um dem Hals fester gezogen hatte.
Kaum bekommt er wieder etwas mehr Luft, denkt er sie ist fort. Seine Hilfe für aussichtslose Fälle – aussichtslos aus seiner Sicht – bringt ja scheinbar den „guten Willen“ hervor.

Ähnlich hat Talkline bei mir gehandelt. Erst die Aktion der Staatsanwaltschaft hat diese zum Einlenken bewogen.


----------



## johinos (23 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> MP geht in die Offensive und versucht zu helfen (in meinen Augen sind Dialer nicht nur ein Übel)
> und wird hier nur angegriffen. Vielleicht sollten die "Opfer" sich wirklich mit AR auseinandersetzen und man wird sehen, was hinter den Aussagen steckt.





			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen kann ich Musterknabe gut verstehen, wenn Mainpean es wirklich ehrlich meint, dann müssen mehr Meldungen über kulante Erledigungen hier auftauchen. Keine Schleimlieder von nicht Betroffenen, sonder Meldungen von vermutlich im Doppelsinn Gelinkten.



Volle Zustimmung. Jeder unzufriedene Rechnungsinhaber sollte das Agebot von MP annehmen - und hinterher berichten. Es geht doch hier darum, dem relativ hilflosen Einzelnen zu seinem Recht zu verhelfen - gutes Geld nur für gute Leistung/Ware. 

Frage: Kann man Benutzern, die hier früher mal ihr Problem dargestellt haben, sich inzwischen aber deprimiert verabschiedet haben und über PN nicht mehr erreichbar sind, dies: "http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3209&start=0" an ihre registrierte eMail-Adresse zuschicken?

Bitte nicht ausschimpfen wegen zuviel Optimismus, aber vielleicht hat AR ja deswegen weniger Zeit zum posten, weil er eMails aufarbeitet? Bald ist Weihnachten, und zu der Zeit hilft wünschen ja öfter als sonst...


----------



## Raimund (23 November 2003)

*"Recht?"*

:-? 
@johinos,

nur mal so nebenbei:

Wenn ich die AR-Aktion hier richtig verstehe, geht es dem nicht um "Recht" sondern vielleicht um "Kulanz"!

Oder habe ich da was übersehen?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## caipi66 (23 November 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht ausschimpfen wegen zuviel Optimismus, aber vielleicht hat AR ja deswegen weniger Zeit zum posten, weil er eMails aufarbeitet? Bald ist Weihnachten, und zu der Zeit hilft wünschen ja öfter als sonst...



Jo, er steht kurz vor der Heiligsprechung!   0 

Im Ernst: Der legt seine schwer ergaunerte Kohle gerade in teure Weihnachsgeschenke an und lacht sich dabei tot über "Optimisten" wie Dich!!


----------



## johinos (23 November 2003)

*Re: "Recht?"*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :-?
> @johinos,
> 
> nur mal so nebenbei:
> ...



Sicher, aber er kann hier nicht Recht anerkennen. Das würde er als Bildschirmdruck in allen Widerspruchsschreiben finden und könnte einpacken. Sieht doch nach außen auch viel besser aus, wenn er sich großzügig zeigt.


----------



## Raimund (23 November 2003)

*Die AR-Aktion*


@caipi66,

vielleicht spendet er ja wieder?

http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/unternehmen.php#3

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## johinos (23 November 2003)

caipi66 schrieb:
			
		

> johinos schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mir Bescheid, wenn die erste 20-Sekunden-79-Euro-Rechnung nicht storniert wird, und ich bin ganz vorne dabei beim Auszählen! Nein, enttäuscht wäre ich nicht - das wäre durchaus in der Bandbreite des von mir erwarteten.


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2003)

Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Logik ist auch nicht sinnvoller. Dir wäre anscheinend lieber es würde keinem geholfen und man könnte gemeinschaftlich über die bösen Dialer heulen.
> ...


nee  -  lieber wäre es mir, der herr richter würde seine geschäftsaktivitäten auf die ja so zahlreichen "alternativen" billing-systeme (zu denen es ja hier aus gutem grund * kein * forum gibt) verlagern und /oder die dialer zur not ganz in die tonne treten bzw. anständige arbeit abliefern  -  vorschläge dazu stehen hier und anderswo!
(Zu den "altfällen" stehen hier auch schon 'ne menge vorschläge...)



			
				Dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> MP ...  versucht zu helfen (in meinen Augen sind Dialer nicht nur ein Übel)


yo - da kann man schon an der sprache erkennen, wem da geholfen werden soll... :lol: 
inwieweit dialer sich als billingsystem im markt behaupten, wird sich zeigen, sobald die M.D.s damit kein geld mehr abzocken können.

musterknabe


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werde doch mit Sicherheit nicht so doof sein, der "Gegenseite" (und ich betrachte A.R. immer noch als diese) meine persönlichen Daten zuzusenden, damit er mir im Zweifel die Worte umdrehen kann...war beim Anwalt und werde jetzt erstmal warten, ob noch etwas kommt...nd wie man in den Nachbarforen sehen kann, wird ja trotz Kulanz munter weitergemahnt....


----------



## Der Genervte (23 November 2003)

*Vorschlag*

@Mod's und an Alle

Mal ein Vorschlag:

Eine öffentliche Statistik auf der Startseite, wieviele bei A.R. per Mail angefragt hatten mit Datum, um welche Zeit/Beträge es sich handelte und ob und welche Reaktion von Mainpean kam.

Dann kann jeder sich sofort ein eigenes Bild davon machen, was bei Mainpean mit 'Kulanz' wohl gemeint ist.

Mir ist klar, das das für die Mod's zusätzliche Arbeit bedeutet (sorrü) und erst einige logistische und organisatorische Fragen geklärt werden müßten.
Aber das Ergebnis würde den Aufwand wohl rechtfertigen - und die mittlerweile 'monotonen' Treats 'Guten Tag die Runde hier', 'Beantwortung vieler Fragen an MP'.... und ähnliche überflüssig machen.


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2003)

In der Regel bekommen wir weder von den Anfragen, noch von den Antworten etwas mit.


----------



## Der Genervte (23 November 2003)

@Heiko

Das war mit logistische und organisatorische Fragen gemeint.   

Könnte man es so regeln:

Treatname: Mainpeangeschädigte
Der Treat kann nur von den Mod's bearbeitet werden
Darin ein Aufruf/Bitte an alle per PM zu informieren

Machbar und sinnvoll?


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2003)

*Re: "Recht?"*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, aber er kann hier nicht Recht anerkennen. Das würde er als Bildschirmdruck in allen Widerspruchsschreiben finden und könnte einpacken. Sieht doch nach außen auch viel besser aus, wenn er sich großzügig zeigt.


Hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer :  
Was kann AR überhaupt versprechen   ??? 
MP "stellt" dialer "her" (nicht mal mehr die meisten zugelassenen   )!
Die (mit MPs tatkräftiger Unterstützung) real abzockenden Webmaster à la M.D. sind  die Inhaber der "Rechte" : 





			
				AR (im anderen thread) schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Noch ein Hinweis: Der Inhalteanbieter kann auf seine Forderungen bestehen. Wir können nur das Inkassobüro auffordern nicht mehr zu mahnen.
> ...


<loriot> Ach! </loriot>  

Das wäre doch wohl eine "Aufforderung" ohne jede rechtliche Wirkung ?!?
(und natürlich auch für den Betroffenen ohne zwingende positive Folgen - Die Forderung bleibt ja im Zweifel bestehen)
Und wenn dann das Inkassobüro,M.D., ..... "auf seinen Forderungen besteht", passiert weiter nichts als dass AR sagen kann 
"Immerhin hab ich's probiert". !?!

Insofern  *kann* das ganze hier von AR veranstaltete Spektakel nicht viel mehr sein als "Gesichtspflege".
Oder? 
@ AR : Welche wirklich Erfolg versprechenden "Druckmittel" haben Sie denn gegenüber den Webmastern, die mit Ihrem Produkt Geld "verdient" haben ?

GASTon


----------



## Counselor (24 November 2003)

IN-Telegence AGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 4 Reklamationsbearbeitung und Inkasso
> 
> ....
> 
> (2.) Die außergerichtliche und gerichtliche Beitreibung der offenstehenden Forderungen gegenüber Anrufern erfolgt *in Absprache mit IN-telegence* durch den Clearing-Dienstleister. Reklamationen der Anrufer hinsichtlich der Abrechnung werden vom Clearing-Dienstleister bearbeitet. Zu diesem Zweck ist auf der Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG für jede Dienstleistung eine von IN-telegence zugeteilte gebührenfreie 0800-Rufnummer in der Lastschriftabrechnung angegeben. *Im Falle der Nichtzahlung erfolgen Mahnungen durch den Clearing-Dienstleister im Namen von IN-telegence.*



Man sieht, daß die letztendliche Entscheidung nicht bei der MP liegt. Es scheint, als ob nur IN-Telegence gegenüber der Acoreus weisungsbefugt ist. Ich habe mich von Anfang der PR-Show an gefragt, warum die Acoreus Aufforderungen von Hr Richter beachten soll, wenn er selbst keinen Vertrag mit der Acoreus hat.

Counselor


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2003)

MP antwortet nicht mehr.

Naja ein Versuch war´s wert Herr Richter !


----------



## DocSnyder (24 November 2003)

*Re: Vorschlag*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein Vorschlag:
> 
> Eine öffentliche Statistik auf der Startseite, wieviele bei A.R. per Mail angefragt hatten mit Datum, um welche Zeit/Beträge es sich handelte und ob und welche Reaktion von Mainpean kam.
> 
> Dann kann jeder sich sofort ein eigenes Bild davon machen, was bei Mainpean mit 'Kulanz' wohl gemeint ist.



Dann hätte die Würgeschlange genau das Beabsichtigte erreicht - einmal gut getrollt, alle Forumsteilnehmer aufgewiegelt, die schlimmsten Querulanten beruhigt und den Abzockern die Bahn geebnet.

Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal...

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## dvill (24 November 2003)

Wenn es hier schon in allgemeinen Klamauk abdriftet:


> In seiner Freizeit beschäftigt er sich mit der Haltung und Zucht von Schlangen und Echsen, sowie der Pflege seines Freilandbiotops.


ist für den neuen Vorstand von Goodlines gemäß

http://goodlines.de/Rund_um_Goodlines/Vorstand/vorstand.html

ein passendes Hobby.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (24 November 2003)

@dvill

interessant ist, daß der Schlangenmensch bei Callino war. Diesen Provider gibt es Gott sei Dank seit 18.4.2001, 18 Uhr nicht mehr. Callino hatte eine innovative Preispolitik:

1,9 Pf/min bewerben und 2,0 Pf/min abkassieren.

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-callino/35-1.html

Die weitere namhafte Station des Schlangenmenschen prozudierte vollkommen am Markt vorbei und ging am 12.11.2002 in Insolvenz

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2002/kw46/s9280.html

Counselor


----------



## Raimund (24 November 2003)

*Das Schlangenbíotop*

@dvill,

was heißt hier: "In Klamauk abdriftet"?

Die AR-Aktion war Klamauk und zwar von Anfang an! 

  
Zwei gleich Gesinnte haben sich gefunden. Wann sind die Comment-Kämpfe?

Der Python und der Andere:

http://www.goodmicropay.de/Worldlines/?s=Kontakt

http://www.multimedica.de/public/navigation/aktuelles/html/nt_evolution.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------

